# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  أعـظـم 100 كتاب فـي تـاريخ الـبشريـة ... (جميعها جاهزة للتحميل)

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]
[size=4]سئل ذات يوم أحد الحكماء : لماذا تقرأ ؟
فأجاب : عندما يؤلّف أحد العظماء كتاباً فإنّه يختزل فيه تجارب حياته كاملة، فعندما تقرأ كتاباً عظيماً فكأنك قد عشت حياة مؤلّفه، و عندما تقرأ الكثير من الكتب فكأنك تعيش ألف سنة أو يزيد، و إن ابتعدت عنها فإنك ستعيش حياتك فقط


كل المعارف البشرية موجودة في الكتب، و أثمن الكتب التي أنتجتها الحضارة البشرية موجودة هنا، منذ العصور السحيقة و مواعظ الفراعنة و ملاحم السومريين، مروراً باليونان القديمة و بداية تأسيس العلوم و الفلسفة، فالعصور الوسطى و ازدهار الحضارة الإسلامية و ظهور مؤلفات بن سينا و بن الهيثم و الرازي و بن المقفع، و غيرهم، ثم عصر النهضة الأوروبية و الثورة ضد الظلم و الاضطهاد و بروز فلاسفة التنوير و أفكارهم التي تتغنى بالتسامح و تنادي للحرية، و أخيراً العصر الحديث و ازدهار أدب الروايات
أرجو أن يستمتع معنا القارئ في هذه السياحة المعرفية و يستفيد من عصارة الفكر العالمي
و قد حرصت على توفير الترجمة العربية لكل كتاب، بالإضافة إلى الترجمة الانجليزية و النص الأصلي إذا كانت الرواية بلغة أخرى.




== العــصــور القديــمة ==


العنوان بالعربية : كتاب الموتى الفرعوني
العنوان الأصلي (بالرموز الهيروغليفية) : 
المؤلّف : مجهول
جد علماء الآثار مجموعة من التعاويذ الجنائزية والتى كانت معظمها تعاويذ سحريه كتبت على ورق البردى كان قدماء المصريين يضعونها فى مقابرهم مع المتوفى فاطلق علماء الاثار على هذه التعاويذ أسم كتاب الموتى ولكن أسمه الذى أطلقه قدماء المصريين عليه هو " الخروج فى ضوء النهار " , والغرض الأساسى الذى كان قدماء المصريين يضعون هذه التعاويذ هى إرشاد روح المتوفى فى رحلته فى العالم ألاخر .
ويتكون كتاب الموتى من 200 فصل، ، ويصف الكتاب الأماكن المختلفه التى تعبرها روح المتوفى، وكذلك المواقف والكلام الذى يقال لحرس الأبواب، وصيغ إبطال شر أعداء الضياء والنور ، وكان على المتوفى أن يتلو وردا يتخذ فيه شخصية أى إله كحامى له ، ليكتسب صفاته، لأنه كان يخاف من الأرواح الشريره أن تأخذ فمه فلا يستطيع التحدث مع الآلهه ، أو أن تسلب منه قلب ه، أو أن تقطع رأسه ، أو أن تجعله يضل طريقه ، لذلك كان عليه تلاوة هذه الأوراد أو التعاويذ لتساعده فى اتقاء شر الأفاعى والذبابات الهائله وكل أنواع المساوئ التى تسعى لاهلاكه فى العالم الآخر، وذلك حتى يستطيع أن يصل إلى الأبواب التى ستوصله إلى الحياه مره أخرى فى العالم الآخر.
ومن أشهر فصول كتاب المتوفى ، الفصل السابع عشر ، والفصل 125 والذى يمثل محاكمة المتوفى فى العالم الآخر ، حيث يمثل الإله أزوريس ومعه 42 قاضى ومجموعه من الآلهه وهم يقمون بوزن قلب المتوفى لمحاسبته على أعماله المتوفى يقوم بذكر الأعمال الخيره التى قام بها .
وكان نساخ قدماء المصريين ينسخونها على أوراق البردى ويزيدون عليها بعض الرسوم الملونة , وقد عثر على نسخ كثيرة جداً فى القبور التى أكتشفها علماء الآثار المصرية , وكان العالم الألمانى ليسيوس هو اول من ترجم كتاب الموتى ونشر ترجمته سنة 1842 م 


الــترجمة العربية مع المتن الهيروغليفي




العنوان بالعربية : كلمات هرمس (مثلث العظمة)
العنوان الأصلي (بالهيروغليفية) :( /
المؤلّف : الحكيم الفرعوني "تحوت"
هذه أقدم المواعظ الدينية التي وصلتنا من العالم القديم، و هي تنسب إلى الحكيم المصري تحوت والذي قيل عنه انه تحول بحكمته إلى كائن رباني، وقد قدس تحوت في مصر القديمة منذ ما قبل عام 3000 قبل الميلاد على أقل تقدير، كما يعزي إليه اختراع الكتابة الهيروغليفية ' 2 ' المقدسة. وتصوره حائطيات المعابد المصرية والمقابر على شكل طائر تحوت. وقد كان رسول الآلهة، وكاتب أعمال الإنسان، وهو الذي سوف يقرر في الحياة الأخرى، في قاعة المحكمة العظمي لأوزير، ما إذا كان المتوفى قد اجتاز معرفة روحية وطهارة بحيث يستحق مكانا في السماء. ويقال أيضا في النصوص المصرية القديمة أن تحوت قد كشف للمصريين علوم الفلك، والعمارة، والهندسة، والطب، والإلهيات، وقد كان اليونانيون يبجلون المعرفة الروحانية المصرية، ويعتقدون أن تحوت هو باني الهرم، وعرفوا تحوت باسم إلههم هيرميس: رسول الآلهة، ومرشد الأرواح في مملكة الموت. وقد أضفوا عليه لقبا لتمييزه عن إلههم هو 'مثلث العظمة' Trismagistus لتكريم معرفته المتسامية. وتسمي المتون التي تعزي إليه باسم Hermetica.
مقتطفات من الكتاب :
"تأمل للحظة آيف تأتي لك أن تخلق في الرحم
فكر في صنع القادر وابحث عن الصانع الذي ابدع جمال صورة الخالق
فمن ذا الذي أدار حدقة عينيك؟
ومن ذا الذي فتح أنفك وفمك وأذنيك؟
ومن ذا الذي مد اربطتك وربطها ببعضها؟
ومن ذا الذي انشأ عظامك وآسي لحمك بالجلد؟"

"!آه يامصر
لن يبقي من دينك شئ سوي لغو فارغ، ولن يلقي تصديقا حتي من أبنائك أنت نفسك
لن يبقي شيء يروي عن حكمتك الا علي شواهد القبور القديمة
سيتعب الناس من الحياة، ويكفون عن رؤية الكون آشيء جدير بالعجب المقدس
ولسوف تصبح الروحانية، التي هي أعظم برآات الله مهددة بالفناء، وعبئا ثقيلا يثيرا احتقار الغير
سيدمغ الصالح بالبلاهة، وسيكرم الفاسق آأنه حكيم
وسينظر الي الأحمق آأنه شجاع، وسيعتبر الفاسد من أهل الخير
تصبح معرفة الروح الخالدة عرضة للسخرية والانكار، ولاتسمع ولاتصدق آلمات تبجيل وثناء تتجه الي السماء"


الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------





[IMG]http://img524.imageshack****/img524/6735/almajestieu3.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان بالعربية : الأطروحة الكبرى (و يعرف أيضاً بكتاب المجسطي)
العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية) :(ماثماتيكا سينتاكسيس) μαθηματικ σύνταξις
المؤلّف : بطليموس الإسكندراني Ptolemoes
يعد هذا الكتاب أقدم مؤلّف في الفلك، ترجمه إسحاق بن حنين إلى العربية و منها ترجم إلى اللاتينية و باقي اللغات الأخرى. يتكون كتاب المجسطي من 13 فصلا وكل فصل خصص لناحية من نواحي الكون . وفي هذا الكتاب ظهرت اول فكرة لمركزية الكون والتي جعلت من الأرض هي مركز الكون وأن الشمس والكواكب تدور حولها ، وبقيت هذه الفكرة سائدة حتى فندها كوبرنيكوس في القرن 16 الميلادي .

الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)




[IMG]http://img501.imageshack****/img501/788/goldenassgr8.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان بالعربية : الحمار الذهبي
العنوان الأصلي (باللاتينية) :Asinus aureus
المؤلّف : أفولاي (لوسيوس أبوليوس) Lucius Apuleius
الحمار الذهبي رواية نوميدية(الجزائر حاليا) لـ " للوكيوس أبوليوس "وفي النطق المحلي لسكان الجزائر افولاي ، تعتبر أول رواية في تاريخ الإنسانية ألّفت في القرن الثاني للميلاد، وهي عبارة عن 11 كتاب ( فصل ) يحكي بشكل أساسي قصة إنسان يهتم بالسحر ، ويحب أن يتحول إلى طير ، و لكنه يتحول إلى حمار . و بالإضافة إلى الحدث الرئيسي ، تحتوي الرواية بين طياتها ، قصص تطول و تقصر ، ليست على علاقة وطيدة بالنص الأصلي ، و عددها 17 قصة . بعضها شهدها البطل بنفسه ، و البعض الآخر سمعها .
تدور القصة حول فكرة ساخرة جدا، حول أحد شباب افريقيا الشمالية، ويدعى لوكيوس كان مع مجموعة من المسافرين، وسمع من أحاديثهم عن امرأة ساحرة شهيرة في المدينة التي كانوا في طريقهم إليها، فنزل ضيفا عند صديقة لعائلته، فذكرت له أيضا عن هذه الساحرة وحذرته منها ومن سحرها، فازداد حبا في معرفة ماذا تفعل هذه الساحرة، فاتفق مع الخادمة أن تعينه على معرفة سر الساحرة.
وفي الليل هاجمه ثلاثة لصوص ولم يكن له مفر من مصارعتهم، وتمكن منهم فقضى عليهم جميعهم ، وقبض عليه بجريمة القتل، وفي المحكمة، عندما أحضرت الجثث لإثبات الجريمة، تبين أنه لم يكن هناك جثث بل كانت ثلاث قرب ماء مملوءة هواء. وأطلق سراح الشاب لعدم حدوث جريمة القتل أساسا، على الرغم من أنه هو القاتل.
وأدرك أن الساحرة علمت بوجوده ورغبت في التحرش به، من هنا ازدادت رغبته في معرفة أعمال هذه الساحرة، وساعدته الخادمة على الوصول إلى بيت الساحرة ورأى بنفسه كيف أن الساحرة دهنت نفسها بدهان تحولت بعده إلى بومة، وطارت أمام عينه إلى السماء وهو يشاهدها ..
وازداد حب الاستطلاع عنده ورغب في تجربة الدهان بنفسه، وطلب من الخادمة أن تسمح له بأن تأتيه بالوعاء ليدهن نفسه به، واستجابت الخادمة لطلبه وأعطته علبة الدهان؟
أخطأت الخادمة في إحضار العلبة الخاصة بالطيور، وأعطته الدهان الذي حوله إلى حمار، وهنا تبدأ رحلة السخرية التي استفاد منها الكاتب لينقل أفكاره، فقد تحول هذا الإنسان بشكله إلى حمار، ولكن عقله بقي عقل إنسان مفكر.
ووعدته الخادمة بأنها ستحضر له الدواء المضاد وهو عشب الورد والذي سيعيده إلى وضعه الإنساني، وطلبت منه أن يبقى في الإسطبل حتى تحضر له المطلوب، وهنا يأتي اللصوص ويسرقونه مع بقية الخيل وتبدأ رحلة المشاكل..
وفي رحلته الأولى مع اللصوص، يكون شاهدا على عملية اختطاف إحدى العرائس والتي يبدأ في حبها، وكان يعاملها معاملة خاصة قدرتها له، ولكن حياته بقيت معروفة بأنه حمار، ويقوم بأعمال الحمار، فهو يتمنى أن يحمل الحبيبة إلى أي مكان، ولكن أصحاب الإسطبل يفضلون عمله على رحى طحن الحب. أو حمل الحطب أو نقل الأمتعة..
وكانت مشكلته الكبيرة هي في الأكل فهو لا يأكل أكل الحمير، ليبقى فكره فكر إنسان.. فكانت هذه هي الرابطة التي تربطه ببني جنسه الأصلي، ومنها أيضا ارتفع حب أصحابه له، لأنه حمار صاحب ذوق، فهو لا يأكل الأعشاب ولكنه يأكل الخبر ولذيذ الطعام، فعلموا أنه حيوان نادر فعلموه بعض الألعاب فأجادها، وجعلوه يقوم برقصات وألعاب على المسارح ..
وتمكن من الهرب ليصل إلى الشاطئ، وغسل نفسه سبع مرات وطلب من الآلهة أن تحرره من شكله الحيواني .. وهنا وصل موكب عظيم لتقديس الآلهة يحمل أعشاب الورد، فقفز إليها وأكل منها، وعاد إلى هيئة الأولى كإنسان.


** الترجمة العربية **
الجزء الأول - الجزء الثاني - الجزء الثالث - الجزء الرابع - الجزء الخامس - الجزء السادس
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اللاتينية)






العنوان بالعربية : ملحمة جلجامش
العنوان الأصلي :/
المؤلّف : شين ئيقي ئونيني
ملحمة جلجامش هي أطول نص أدبي وصل من ثقافة المشرق العربي القديم، وهي نص شعري طويل مكتوب باللغات السومرية والآكادية والبابلية، وموزع على أثني عشر لوحا فخاريا، تعالج الملحمة قضايا إنسانية مركزية، كمشكلة الموت والخلود، والصراع بين الحياة والموت وقد انتقل أثر الملحمة إلى آداب الأمم القديمة، وشاعت مفاهيمها في أساطير الشعوب المجاورة لحضارة بلاد الرافدين.
كان جلجامش ابناً للإلهة "ننسون" ، وفق المعتقدات القديمة ، حملت به من ملك مدينة "أوروك" المدعو "لوجال بندا"، فجاء ثلثه إنسان وثلثاه إله، حكم مدينة "أوروك" وهو لازال في مقتبل العمر، فطغى وبغى على أهلها حتى ضاقت بهم السبل، فحملوا شكواهم إلى مجمع الآلهة يطلبون منها العون على رد مليكهم إلى جادة الصواب، استمع الآلهة للشكوى وارتأوا خلق ندٍ لجلجامش يعادله قوة ليدخل الاثنان في تنافس دائم يلهي جلجامش عن رعيته، وعهدوا بهذه المهمة إلى الإلهة الخالق "آرورو"، المعروفة في أساطير بلاد الرافدين بأنها خالقة الجنس البشري، فقامت "آرورو" بخلق "إنكيدو".
لتحقيق الخلود يحاول جلجامش الوصول إلى الحكيم "أوتناباشتيم"، المخلوق الوحيد الذى أنعمت عليه الآلهة بالخلود وأسكنته مع زوجته في جزيرة نائية تقع خارج العالم المعروف. كان عازماً على الوصول إليه بأي ثمن ليسأله عن سر الحياة والموت، وكيف يستطيع الإنسان تحقيق الخلود لنفسه، وبعد أن يصل إليه يقص عليه أوتناباشتيم قصة الطوفان العظيم بجميع تفاصيلها وكيف انتهت إلى مكافأته بنعمة الخلود.
فقد قرر الآلهة إرسال طوفان على الأرض يفني كل نسمة حية، وحددوا لذلك موعداً. ولكن الإله إيا الذى حضر الاجتماع وعرف القرار، نقل إلى الحكيم أوتناباشتيم ملك مدينة شوروباك قرار الآلهة، وأمره ببناء سفينة عملاقة يحمل فيها أهله ونخبة من أصحاب الحرف وأزواجاً من حيوانات البرية ووحوشها، ففعل أوتناباشتيم.

الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
المتن الأصلي (اللغة السومرية)





العنوان بالعربية : الشاهنامة
العنوان الأصلي (بالفارسية) :شاهنامه
المؤلّف : الفردوسي
الشاهنامه نعدّ احدي روائع الادب و الفن في العالم، و ديوان من الملاحم و القصص و الفنون الادبيه و الفلسفيه و الحكميه نظمت بحيث اصبحت تاريخاً لشعب متمدن قديم، و صوّرت مختلف جوانب حياته عبر العصور القديمه: اهدافه، آماله، انتصاراته، محنه، اخلاقه، عاداته، تقاليده، عقائده؛ مسجله كافه الملاحم الايرانيه القديمه بأجمل نظم و اروع عباره.
لقد جمع الفردوسي أهم الاساطير الايرانيه القديمه و عرضها عبر تخليه الخلاق باسلوب رائع و اطار مدهش و ايقاع اخّاذ، حتي اصبح هذا العمل الادبي الكبير مصدر الهام لعدد كبير من الشعراء و المفكرين عبر العصور.
و شاهنامه الفردوسي لا تعد اكبر و اغني ديوان شعري وصل الينا من العهد الساماني فحسب، بل هي في الواقع اهم وثيقه تتحدث عن عظمه اللغه الفارسيه، و اكبر شاهد علي ازدهار الحضاره الايرانيه القديمه
للشاهنامه عند الفرس مكانة عظيمة و هو سجل تاريخهم، و أناشيد مجدهم، و ديوان لغتهم. و قد سماه ابن الأثير قرآن الفرس.
تبدأ بالتحدث عن أول البشر و بداية الخلق ثم ترتب ترتيبا تاريخيا: تذكر الأسرة فتبدأ بأول ملوكها تبين تاريخه، و ما كان في عهده من الحادثات ثم تذكر الملك الثانى و هلم جرا. و بهذا تخالف الملاحم الأخرى، كما تقدّم . و يستمر القصص فيها 3874 سنة تحكم فيها أربع دول.


الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الفارسية)




[IMG]http://img228.imageshack****/img228/5571/vitaqy0.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان بالعربية : البهاغافاد غيتا
العنوان الأصلي (بالهندية):महाभारत
المؤلّف : كريشنا
البهاغافاد فيتا هي فصل واحد من الملحمة الهندية القديمة "المهابهاراتا" التي تعدّ أطول ملحمة في التاريخ و تتضمن 250 ألف بيت شعري، اقتبست البهاغافاد فيتا عن الحوار الذي جرى بين السيد كْريشنا وأرْجونا عند بداية المعركة هو عبارة عن 700 بيت أو آية، كلمة بهاغافاد تعني الله أو الرب أو الإلهي، وترمز إلى السيد كْريشْنا وكلمة غيتا تعني المغناة أو القصيدة أو الأنشودة. 

الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الهندية)

[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 




العنوان بالعربية : الإلياذة و الأوديسة
العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية) :μαθηματικ σύνταξις
المؤلّف : هوميروسHomerus
تعتبر الإلياذة و الأوديسة أهم محلمتين شعريتين في التاريخ القديم و يقال أن مؤلّفهما هو هوميروس، وترويان قصة حصار مدينة طروادة عام 1200ق.م. وتدور أحداثهما حول الآلهة و البشر . وصورهما هوميروس في شكل ساخر وبين فيها أن البشر يتأثرون بالصلاة . ولهم إرادة حرة يصنعون من خلالها قراراتهم ويتحملون أخطاءهم. والملحمتان يكملان بعضهما.
تحكي الإلياذة قصة الايام الواحد و الخمسين الاخيرة من السنة العاشرة لحصار الاغريق الآخيين لطروادة، وتدور احداثها حول غضب آخيل (أميرال اغريقي) ورفضه الاشتراك في القتال بسبب خلاف وقع بينه و أجممنون قائد الحملة وتذكر الالياذة انقسام الآلهة الى مؤيدين للآخيين و مؤيدين للطرواديين مما دفع اجممنون الى محاولة استرضاء آخيل ولكن الاخير يرفض رجاء صفيه بتروكلوس. ويذهب بتروكلوس الى القتال وهناك يقتل على يد هكتور أمير الطرواديين، فتثور ثائرة آخيل، ويقسم على الانتقام لصاحبه ويبر بقسمه بعد صدام بطولي مع هكتور. ويمثل آخيل بجثة غريمه ولا يتركها إلا بعد استعطاف الأب المكلوم برياموس (ملك طروادة)
اما الاوديسة فتتحدث عن مغامرات اوديسيوس اثناء عودته للوطن بينما زوجته المخلصة تتصدى لمحاولات الاغراء لطرح هذا الوفاء جانبا واختيار زوج جديد وهذه الملحمة تضم 24 نشيدا ويضمون 12000 بيتا تقريبا. وبالاضافة الى مميزات الالياذة تتسم الاوديسة بوحدة فنية اعمق كما تنطوي على معنى خلقي سام.
ظلت الالياذة و الاوديسة تتمتعان بتقدير الاغريق في العصر الهيليني فقد ذكر احد اضياف اكسنوفون " تمني أبي أن أصبح رجلا فاضلا فأمرني أن أحفظ أشعار هوميروس عن ظهر قلب". وظل الامر كذلك حتى نهاية العصر المتهيلن ويكفي الذكر أن طاغية أثينا بيزستراتوس في القرن السادس ق.م، شكل لجنة مهمتها تخليص الالياذة من الشوائب، كما كانتا ملحمتا هوميروس هما كتابا الاسكندر الفضلين، والمعروف ايضا انهما كانتا تدرسان لتلاميذ مصر في القرن الرابع الميلادي.


الــترجمة الــعربية للإلياذة

الــترجمة الـعربية للأوديسة

-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)






[IMG]http://img329.imageshack****/img329/6913/confucius1770cj4.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان بالعربية : المبادئ الخمسة
العنوان الأصلي (بالصينية) :(لون يو) 論語
المؤلّف : كونفوشيوس Confucius
من أعظم المؤلّفات التي تركت بصماتها في التاريخ، هذا الكتاب تم تجميعه من طرف تلاميذ الحكيم كونفوشيوس و يحتوي أقواله و حكمه و فلسفته في الحياة التي تقوم على الحب - حب الناس و حسن معاملتهم و الرقة في الحديث و الأدب في الخطاب . و نظافة اليد و اللسان . و أيضاً يقوم مذهبه على احترام الأكبر سناً و الأكبر مقاماً ، و على تقديس الأسرة و على طاعة الصغير للكبير و طاعة المرأة لزوجها . و لكنه في نفس الوقت يكره الطغيان و الإستبداد . و هو يؤمن بأن الحكومة إنما أنشئت لخدمة الشعب و ليس العكس، و أن الحاكم يجب أن يكون عتد قيم أخلاقية و مثل عليا . و من الحكم التي اتخذها كونفوشيوس قاعدة لسلوكه تلك الحكمة القديمة التي تقول : " أحب لغيرك ما تحبه لنفسك ".
ظلّت هذه الفلسفة صامدة لأكثر من 2500 سنة، و لا زال أغلبية الصينيين يتّخذونها منهجاً في الحياة رغم محاربة النظام الشيوعي لها.


تعاليم كونفوشيوس مترجمة للعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الصينية)






العنوان بالعربية : كتاب العناصر
العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية:Στοιχεῖα
المؤلّف : إقليدس Euclid
يعدّ هذا الكتاب الحجر الأساس لعلم الهندسة و ظلّ لأكثر من 2000 سنة يعتبر قاعدة علم الهندسة، وضع إقليدس كتاب العناصر الذي ألفه حوالي عام 300 قبل الميلاد وقد جمع فيه كل معارف البشر المتاحة له حتى زمانه في العلوم الرياضية وشرحها وصاغها بإسلوب منطقي رائع كما سد الثغرات في العديد من تلك المعارف الهندسية.وضع إقليدس عدد كبيرا من التعاريف المتعلقة بالموضوعات الهندسية، ترجمه إسحاق بن حنين في العصر العبّاسي و اشتغل عليه الخوارزمي و بن الهيثم و غيرهم
يتضمّن هذا الكتاب عدة مواضيع منها : العلاقات المتعدية، النظرية الفيثاغورية، الهويّات جبرية، الدوائر، الظلال والأجسام الصحيحة ، الهندسة المستوية، نظرية الأبعادِ، الأرقام الصماء، الأعداد المثالية، الأعداد الصحيحةِ الموجبةِ 

كما و يذكر فيه إقليدس المسلّمات و البديهيات الخمس 
لخمس بديهات هي: 
1-الأشياء المساوية لشيء واحد متساوية فيما بينها.
2-إذا أضيفت كميات متساوية إلى أخرى متساوية تكون النتائج متساوية
3-إذا طرحت مقادير متساويةمن أخرى متساوية تكون البواقي متساوية.
4-الأشياء المتطابقة متساوية.
5-الكل أكبر من جزئه.

الخمس مسلمات هي:
1-يمكن الوصول بين أي نقطتين بخط مستقيم.
2-يمكن مد الخط المستقيم من طرفيه إلى غير حد.
3-يمكن رسم الدائرة إذا علم مركزها ونصف قطرها.
4-جميع الزوايا القوائم متساوية.
5-إذا قطع مستقيمان بمستقيم ثالث بحيث يكون مجموع الزاويتين الداخلتين الواقعتين على جهة واحدة من القاطع أقل من قائمتين فإن المستقيمين يتلاقيان من تلك الجهة من القاطع إذا مدا إلى غير حد.



الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)




[IMG]http://img229.imageshack****/img229/8546/archimedespc6.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان بالعربية : المأخوذات، الدوائر المتامسة و الأجسام الطافية
العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية) :Αρχιμήδης μήδη 
المؤلّف : أرخميدس Archimedes

نظرتنا إلى الفيزياء مستندة إلى النموذج الذي طوّره أرخميدس أعظم علماء الفيزياء و الرياضيات في التاريخ و هاهو الكتاب الذي يشرح فيه نظريّاته و اكتشافاته الهندسية و الفيزيائية
ترجم للعربية من طرف ثابت بن قرة، و في هذا الكتاب حدد حدد أرخميدس قيمة π وهي نسبة محيط الدائرة إلى قطرها، أو محيط الدائرة أطول كم مرة من قطرها، وهذه القيمة تستخدم في حساب مساحات الدوائر وما شابها وأحجام الكرات والاسطوانات حيث قال إن القيمة الدقيقة لـ(π) هي بين 230/71 و22/7 و لا تزال هذا القيمة التي حددها أرخميدس هي المعتمدة حتى يومنا هذا
كما و يشرح أرخميدس في كتابه هذا طرق حساب المساحات والأحجام والجانبية للأجسام و العلاقة بين الكرة و الأسطوانة من نفس القطر، و كذلك قانون طفو الأجسام الشهير الذي سمّي باسمه (قانون أرخميدس)


الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)






العنوان بالعربية : كتاب الفصول
العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية) :Ὅρκον μὲν
المؤلّف : أبقراط Hippocrates
هذا الكتاب هو أوّل مؤلّف في الطبّ و يعدّ هذا الكتاب أساس أسمى علوم الدنيا ألا و هو الطبّ، حيث كتبه الطبيب الإغريقي العظيم "أبقراط" محاولاً تخليص الطب من هيمنة السحر والطقوس التى لاتنفع في علاج المريض بشئ، وقد اعتمد أبقراط على المنهج العلمي في ملاحظة الحالات المرضية، وقد تنقل بين المدن يعالج الناس ويراقب آلاف الحالات وذاعت شهرته حتى كان من بين مرضاه حكام وملوك، واستدعته أثينا ليحاول إيقاف وباء الطاعون الذي تفشى فيها.
سعى أبقراط إلى أن يجعل الطب علماً موضوعياً ويعطيه شكلاً متكاملاً و له ملاحظات عن تأثير العمر والفصول والمناخ وغيرها تستحق الاحترام. قال أبقراط بالعدوى في الإصابة بالكثير من الأمراض مثل الجرب والرمد والسل، ووصف الصرع وصفا دقيقا، وتكلم بإسهاب عن التهاب الغدة النكافية وحمى النفاس وحمى الثلث وحمى الربع وبعض آفات غشاء الجنب والرئتين كما جانبه الصواب في تفسير تقيحات الجروح
الكتاب ترجم إلى العربية في العصر العباسي من طرف حنين بن إسحاق

الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)






العنوان بالعربية : كتاب القوى الطبيعية
العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية) :μαθηματικ σύνταξις
المؤلّف : جالينوسGales
من أوائل كتب التشريح، ألّفه الطبيب الإغريقي الشهير جالينوس و ترجمه حنين بن إسحاق، و يذكر في هذا الكتاب ملاحظاته التي استنتجها من العديد من التجارب وعمليات التشريح التي أجراها على الحيوانات لدراسة العمليات الوظيفية لأعضاء مثل الكلية والحبل الشوكي بهدف التوصل إلى فهم طبيعة عمل هذه الأعضاء في جسم الأنسان.كما كان أول من توصّل إلى العلاقة بين الكسر في العمود الفقري وانقطاع الحبل الشوكي والشلل


الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)




العنوان بالعربية : كتاب المنطق

العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية) : /

المؤلّف : أرسطوAristoteles
أرسطو ثاني أكبر فلاسفة الغرب بعد افلاطون . مؤسس علم المنطق ، وصاحب الفضل الأول في دراستنا اليوم للعلوم الطبيعية ، والفيزياء الحديثة . افكاره حول ( الميتافيزيقيا ) لازالت هي محور النقاش الأول بين النقاشات الفلسفية في مختلف العصور ، وهو مبتدع علم الاخلاق الذي لازال من المواضيع التي لم يكف البشر عن مناقشتها مهما تقدمت العصور . ويمتد تأثير ارسطو لأكثر من النظريات الفلسفية
هذا الكتاب الذي يشرح فيه أرسطو المنطق الصوري الذي جاء به، و الذى يعنبر أول القواعد التي عرفتها البشرية و يمكن فيه أن نميز بين مجموعة من المفاهيم مثل : التصور و هو فكرة عامة تعبر عن مظهر من مظاهر الواقع كقولنا شجرة ، إنسان ... الحد : و هو اللفظ أو الكلمة التي نعبر بها عن التصورات . الكليات الخمس : و هي أساس القيام بالتعريف المنطقي و هي الجنس ، الفصل النوعي ، النوع ، الخاصة و العرض العام يمكن التميييز بين نوعين من الاستدلال الأرسطي : مباشر و فيه تقابل القضايا و عكس القضايا

و قد افتتن به الكثير من الفلاسفة المسلمين، و اشتغل عليه الكثيرون منهم ابن رشد و بن سينا و غيرهم، و النسخة المتوفرة لدينا هي من ترجمة ابن رشد و شرحه


** تحميل الترجمة العربية **
الجزء الأوّل - الجزء الثاني - الجزء الثالث - الجزء الرابع - الجزء الخامس
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)




[IMG]http://img168.imageshack****/img168/6218/townsendlloydkatlantispx8.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان بالعربية : الجمهورية
العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية) :(بوليتيا) Πολιτεία
المؤلّف : أفلاطون Plato
يعتبر هذا العمل المشكّل من عشر كتيبات تمت خلال عدة سنوات (ما بين أعوام 389 و369 ق م)، العمل الرئيسي لأفلاطون المتعلِّق بـالفلسفة السياسية.، و يطرح فيه نظرته إلى السياسة و الأسس التي يجب أن تقوم عليها الدولة العادلة -في نظره- و التي سماها "كاليبوس" .الدولة المثالية بناء على افلاطون مكونة من ثلاث طبقات ، طبقة اقتصادية مكونة طبقة التجار والحرفيين طبقة الحراس وطبقة الملوك الفلاسفة يتم اختيار أشخاص من طبقة معينة يتم اخضاعهم لعملية تربوية وتعليمية معينة يتم أخيار الاشخاص الافضل ليكونوا ملوك فلاسفة حيث استوعبوا المثل الموجودة في علم المثل ليخرجوا الحكمة .
ربط افلاطون طبقات المجتمع مع فضائل اجتماعية معينة مثلا طبقة التجار والحرفيين مرتبطة بفضيلة ضبط النفس ، طبقة الحراس مرتبطة بالشجاعة وطبقة الملوك الفلاسفة مرتبطة بالحكمة وفضيلة العدالة مرتبطة بكل المجتمع حيث دعا لفصل مهام الطبقات .
وقد شابه طبقات المجتمع بالنفس حيث العاقلة المريدة والمشتهية وقد قدم أول مفهوم للشيوعية التي تخص طبقة الملوك الفلاسفة حيث تنزع ثروتهم ويحدد لهم دخل ثابت و يمنعون من الزواج لانهم مرجعية كاملة كتشريع وقضاء وحكم .


[size="4"]الــترجمة الــعربية


شـرح الكتاب (ابن رشد)
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)





العنوان بالعربية : فن الحرب
العنوان الأصلي (بالصينية) :(سون تزو بينج فا) 孫子兵法
المؤلّف : سون تزو Sun Tzu
أحد أهمّ المؤلّفات العسكرية على الإطلاق، ألّفه العبقري الصيني "سون تزو" سنة 600 قبل الميلاد، إعتبر لفترة طويلة مرجع كامل للإستراتيجيات والوسائل العسكرية. حيث كان له تأثير ضخم على التخطيط العسكري قديماً و حديثاً
كاتبه – سون تزو- هو القائد الأعلى لجيش مملكة وو، وهو خصص كتابه هذا لصفوة القادة العسكريين في زمنه، على أن نصائحه وإرشاداته استوعبها الجميع وحتى يومنا هذا، بداية من محاربي الساموراي اليابانيين الأشداء، ومروراً برائد نهضة الصين ماو زدونج، وانتهاء برجال الأعمال المتمرسين في وقتنا الحاضر. اشتهر هذا الكتاب أيضاً بتأثيره على فكر نابليون بونابرت، والقادة العسكريين الألمان، وأخيرًا على القادة العسكريين الأمريكيين أثناء تحرير الكويت وغزو العراق.
فن الحرب لا يركز على تحقيق النصر وحسب، بل أيضاً على تجنب الهزيمة وتقليل وتفادي الخسائر بأكبر قدر ممكن، ويشرح كيف يمكن تحقيق النصر مع تجنب القتال إذا كان ذلك ممكناً، ولعل ذيوع شهرة هذا الكتاب تعود كذلك لإمكانية تطبيق ما جاء فيه في عالم الاقتصاد والتجارة والسياسة والرياضة، وفي كل مجال تقريباً. ويقع الكتاب في أكثر من 6000 مقطع صيني ويضم 13 فصلا، كل فصل منها مكرس لأحد خصائص الحرب...


الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الصينية)
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]= العصور الوسطى ==

[IMG]http://img80.imageshack****/img80/2697/260pxqanunfpgab5.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان : القانون في الطب
المؤلّف : ابن سينا (الشيخ الرئيس أبو علي الحسين بن عبد الله بن الحسن بن علي بن سينا)
أحد أعظم الكتب الطبّية بشهادة الجميع، صنفه ابن سينا حوالي عام 1020 م، وبقي حتى مطلع القرن السابع عشر المرجع الأساسي لتدريس الطب في جميع مدارس الطب حول العالم، و قد ذكره ليوناردو دافنشي في مذكراته.
لكتاب كان مقرراً في كليات الطب في مونبلييه ولوبفن و روما و أكسفورد و إشبيلية و غيرها حتى منتصف القرن السابع عشر. أرنولد كلبس يصف الكتاب بأنه "أحد أهم الظواهر الفكرية في جميع الأوقات". وفي كلمات د. وليام اوسلر، فإن القانون في الطب "ظل الكتاب الطبي المقدس لمدة أطول من أي كتاب آخر." الترجمة اللاتينية لأول ثلاث كتب من المصنف طبعهم يوهان جوتنبرج عام 1472 على مطبعته التي اخترعها

قراءة بعض النصوص من ال الكتاب
الكتاب كاملاً مطبوعاً (طبعة روما 1593م)
الكتاب كاملاً مخطوطاً (مخطوطة حيدر آياد 1374م)
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية






العنوان : شرح التشريح
المؤلّف : ابن النفيس (علاء الدين على بن أبى الحزم التركمانيِ القَرشي الدمشقي)
كتاب عظيم لابن النفيس، و فيه يتّضح اكتشافه الدورة الدموية الصغرى قبل الأوروبيين بقرون عديدة، قام فيه بتصحيح الكثير من الأخطاء الواردة في كتب الأطبّاء اليونان الأقدمين خصوصاً جالينوس، و يشتمل الكتاب على خمسة مباحث وهى فى اختلاف الحيوانات في الأعضاء وفى فوائد علم التشريح وفي إثبات منافع الأعضاء وفى المبادئ التى منها يستخرج العلم بمنافع الأعضاء بطريق التشريح وفى هيئة التشريح وآلاته.

قراءة الكتاب
تحميل الكتاب







العنوان : التصريف
المؤلّف : الزهراوي (أبو القاسم خلف بن عباس الزهراوي)
هذا الكتاب الوحيد المعروف للزهراوي، أشهر جرّاح مسلم في التاريخ و الذي يعتبر أبو الجراحة و الذي ذكر كيفية استئصال السرطان و تطوّرت الجراحة على يديه تطوّراً عظيما
في "التصريف" يضع الزهراوي خلاصة بحوثه وعمله في الطب طوال حياته وخصوصاً في الجراحة. هذه الموسوعة الضخمة مجموعة في 30 مجلداً وضعها الزهراوي على مدى خمسين عاماً تقريباً من عمله في الطب. وفيه يقدم أوصافاً مفصلة لعلوم طب الأسنان والصيدلة والجراحة.كتب الزهراوي كانت أساس الجراحة في أوروبا حتى عصر النهضة. هذا الكتاب هو أعظم إسهام للزهراوي للحضارة الإنسانية، و يتألف من 30 مقالة (كل مقالة تبحث في فرع من فروع الطب) وخصص المقالة الثلاثين لفن الجراحة (أو صناعة اليد كما كان يطلق عليها في ذلك العصر)، يحتوي الكتاب على صور للمئات من الآلات الجراحية أغلبها من ابتكار الزهراوي نفسه. وكانت كل أداة جراحية اخترعها مرفقة بإيضاحات مكتوبة عن طريقة استعمالها. كان يملك حوالي مائتي أداة: منها الدقيق ومنها الكبير كالمنشار وغيره، ما مكنه من إجراء عمليات جراحية في العين وغيرها من أعضاء الجسم، كان يُخرج الأجنَّة الميتة من الأرحام بواسطة المنشار. وكان هناك أداة تدعى "أداة الكي" للقضاء على الأنسجة التالفة بواسطة الكي، ونظراً لعدم وجود كهرباء في ذلك الوقت كان يستخدم السخَّان، فيعمد إلى تحمية قطعة معدنية ويضعها على المنطقة المصابة فتؤدي إلى تجمُّد الأنسجة وتوقف النزف، كما كان بالإمكان أيضًا إيقاف نزف الشعيرات الدموية الصغيرة.
كما أنه ذكر علاج السرطان قائلا: "متى كان السرطان في موضع يمكن استئصاله كله كالسرطان الذي يكون في الثدي أو في الفخد ونحوهما من الأعضاء المتمكنة لإخراجه بجملته ،إذا كان مبتدءاً صغيراً فافعل. أما متى تقدم فلا ينبغى أن تقربه فاني ما استطعت أن أبرىء منه أحدا. ولا رأيت قبلى غيري وصل إلى ذلك."


قراءة الكتاب
---------------------
الترجمة الانجليزية




[IMG]http://img232.imageshack****/img232/5772/alhaythamopticsbookzs2.gif[/IMG]

العنوان : المناظر
المؤلّف : ابن الهيثم (أبو علي محمد بن الحسن بن الحسن بن الهيثم البصري)
أوّل كتاب تم تأليفه في الضوء و البصريات و بذلك يكون بن الهيثم هو مؤسس علم البصريات، وقد ألف هذا الكتاب عام 411هـ/ 1021م، وفيه استثمر خبرته الطبية، وتجاربه العلمية، فتوصل فيه إلى نتائج وضعته على قمة عالية في المجال العلمي، وصار بها أحد المؤسسين لعلوم غيّرت من نظرة العلماء لأمور كثيرة في هذا المجال حتى لقبه العلماء ( أمير النور ).
الكتاب يحتوي على 7 مقالات، و ينقسم إلى قسمين كبيرين يختص أولهما بإشراق الأضواء ورؤية المبصرات على الاستقامة وهذا موضوع المقالات الثلاث الأولى ويختص ثانيهما بانعكاس الأضواء وانعطافها وما يترتب عليها من إدراك المبصرات في المرايا المختلفة الأشكال وفي الأجسام المشفة وهو موضوع المقالات الأربع الأخيرة.
و الجدير بالذكر أن بن الهيثم هو أوّل من توصّل إلى أن الإبصار ناتج عن انعكاس الضوء على العين


قراءة بعض النصوص من الكتاب
تحميل الكتاب
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية





[IMG]http://img227.imageshack****/img227/4640/algopy1.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان : الكتاب المختصر في حساب الجبر و المقابلة
المؤلّف : الخوارزمي (محمد بن موسى الخوارزمي)
في هذا الكتاب وضع الخوارزمي أسس علم الجبر الحديث، فيذكر فيه الحل النظامي ’’للمعادلتان الخطية والتربيعية‘‘، كما ذكر مفهوم الخوارزمية في الرياضيات و علم الحاسوب، (مما اعطاه لقب أبو علم الحاسوب) عند البعض، حتى ان كلمة خوارزمية في العديد من اللغات (و منها algorithm بالانكليزية) اشتقت من اسمه، كما وضع رموز علم الجبر مما سهل هذا العلم على دارسته و أضاف الصفر إلى الأعداد لتكون مجموعة الأعداد الطبيعية



تحميل الكتاب






العنوان : رسائل إخوان الصفا و خلان الوفا
المؤلّف : مجموعة مجهولة من العلماء
تعدّ رسائل إخوان الصفا أوّل موسوعة علمية في التاريخ، صنّفا إخوان الصفا و هم حركة سرّية من العلماء المسلمين وكانت إهتمامات هذه الجماعة متنوعة وتمتد من العلم و الرياضيات إلى الفلك و السياسة وقاموا بكتابة فلسفتهم عن طريق 52 رسالة مشهورة ذاع صيتها حتى في الأندلس ويعتبر البعض هذه الرسائل بمثابة موسوعة للعلوم الفلسفية ، كان الهدف المعلن من هذه الحركة "التظافر للسعي إلى سعادة النفس عن طريق العلوم التي تطهر النفس". من الأسماء المشهورة في هذه الحركة كانت أبو سليمان محمد بن مشير البستي المشهور بالمقدسي، وأبو الحسن علي ابن هارون الزنجاني
وكان فكرتهم عن منشأ الكون يبدأ من الله ثم إلى العقل ثم إلى النفس ثم إلى المادة الأولى ثم الأجسام و الأفلاك و العناصر والمعادن و النبات و الحيوان فكان نفس الإنسان من وجهة نظرهم جزءا من النفس الكلية التي بدورها سترجع إلى الله ثانية يوم المعاد. والموت عند إخوان الصفاء يسمى البعث الأصغر، بينما تسمى عودة النفس الكلية إلى الله البعث الأكبر



قراءة الكتاب
تحميل الكتاب






العنوان بالعربية : ملحمة بيوولف
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية القديمة) :beɪəwʊlf
المؤلّف : مجهول
ملحمة إنكليزية مجهولة المؤلف. بطلها أمير سويدي يدعي بيوولف. تدور حوادثها في أوائل القرن السادس للميلاد. تعتبر أقدم قصيدة إنكليزية كاملة معروفة، وأقدم ملحمة أوروبية منظومة باللسان القومي. ويعتقد أنها نظمت في الجزء الشمالي من إنكلترا في ما بين عام 700 وعام 750 للميلاد. 
يهب البطل بيوولف لرد كل هجمة يتعرض لها الملك والبلاط، وتبدأ الهجمات على يد الوحش غريندل الذي يصد هجومه بيوولف ويطرده من البلاط إلى منطقة الوحوش فيقتله، وعندما سمعت أم غريندل خبر وفاة ابنها غضبت غضبا شديدا، لذا شنت هجوما ثأريا على البلاط لتنتقم من بيوولف والملك، إلا أن بيوولف تمكن من صد هجومها ولحقها هو ومن معه إلى مكانها.
والجدير بالذكر أن انتصار بيوولف على غريندل في منطقة من مناطق الدنمارك الآهلة بالوحوش قُورِنَ بذبح التنين العملاق في الأسطورة التيوتونية "سيغيموند"


للأسف الترجمة العربية غير متوفّرة
و لكن لمن أراد الاطّلاع على الملحمة، أصدرت هوليوود فيلم ضخم عنها
تحميل الفيلم كاملاً و مترجم إلى العربية
-----------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (بالانجليزية القديمة "الأنجلوسكسونية")





http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...nd_CXX IV.jpg
العنوان بالعربية : كتاب العجائب (و يعرف يضاً باسم "رحلات ماركو بولو")
العنوان الأصلي (باللاتينية) :Il Milione
المؤلّف : ماركو بولو Marco Polo
يعتبر ماركو بولو أشهر رحالة في العالم في العصور الوسطى. فقد كان رجلاً استثنائياً خرج في مغامراته إلى أراض بعيدة مجهولة واستكشف أرجاء مثيرة من العالم في أسفاره ليسرد لنا قصة رائعة عن تجاربه مع شعوب وثقافات غريبة.
رحلة مكوكية انطلقت من مدينة البندقية في إيطاليا إلى أرض الصين مروراً بقفار وجبال وسهول آسيا الشاسعة. رجل اجتاز العالم في رحلته التاريخية فكان شاهداً على حضارات عريقة لم يكتب لها البقاء.
دوّن ماركو بولو في "كتاب العجائب" مشاهداته للبلدان التي زارها، وحضارات شعوبها القديمة التي أصبحت كالغبار ترسم على سجلات التاريخ. وهو يعد من أعظم كتب الأسفار. فهو ما يزال حتى وقتنا الحاضر المرجع الرئيسي الموثق فيما يتعلق بأجزاء من آسيا الوسطى والامبراطورية الصينية المترامية الأطراف.
إنه كتاب بالغ الروعة عظيم القيمة لدى كل من الجغرافي والمؤرخ والباحث في الحياة الآسيوية على السواء أما عند القارئ العام فإن السحر الأكبر للكتاب يكمن في طابعه الرومانسي و الأمور الطريفة و الممالك العجيبة التي زارها ماركو



* الترجمة العربية *
الجزء الأول - الجزء الثاني
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اللاتينية)[/align][/SIZE]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]


العنوان بالعربية : نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق
المؤلّف : الإدريسي (الشريف أبو عبد الله محمد بن محمد ابن عبد الله بن إدريس الصقلي)
الكتاب من تأليف الشريف الأدريسي، أحد أشهر الجغرافيين في الماضي وله مساهمات كثيرة في هذا العلم، يكفي أنه أول من رسم خريطة دقيقة للعالم وحدد فيها مواقع المدن والأنهار والجبال، واعتمد الأوروبيون على هذه الخرائط في ما بعد في رحلات الاستكشاف.
أمضى في جمعه وترتيب مادته قرابة الخمسة عشر عاماً. وقد رسم فيه خريطة كروية شاملة للعالم، قسمها إلى سبعة أحزمة عريضة فوق خط الاستواء. وقد اشتملت مقدمته على ذكر هيئة الأرض، وقسمتها بأقاليمها وذكر البحار بمبادئها وانتهاءاتها وأحوازها وما يلي سواحلها من البلاد والأمم
وقد خصص المؤلف كل باب من أبواب الكتاب السبعة للتعريف بإقليم من الأقاليم السبعة المتعارف عليها في الجغرافية القديمة لدى بطليموس ومن تابعة. ويمتاز هذا الكتاب عن غيره من المؤلفات الجغرافية بأنه يجمل تصوراً عاماً يشمل الكرة الأرضية كلها على أنها كل واحد يقع الكتاب في مجلدين اثنين روعي فيهما القسمة العلمية بحيث ينتهي كل مجلد منهما بنهاية آخر الأبواب أو الأقاليم المبحوثة فيه.

تحمـيل الكتاب





العنوان بالعربية : حطّاب البامبو
العنوان الأصلي (باليابانية) : (تاكيغوري مونوغاتاري) かぐや姫の物
المؤلّف : مجهول
أقدم مؤلّف في الأدب الياباني، ألّف في القرن العاشر و مؤلّفه مجهول. و يحكي قصّة فتاة صغيرة تدعى "كاغويا هيمي 月の都" التي وجدوها و هي رضيعة داخل جذع نبتة البامبو، و يعتقد أنها ابنة إله القمر و تمتاز بشعرها الغريب الذي يشعّ كالذهب

الـترجمة العربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة اليابانية)






العنوان بالعربية : حكاية غنجي
العنوان الأصلي (باليابانية) :(غنجي مونوتاغاري) 光の源氏
المؤلّف : موراساكي شيكيبو 紫 式部
هذه أقدم رواية (بالمعنى الحديث) في العالم وهي رواية يابانية كتبت عام 1021
وبطل القصة ابن لإمبراطور أنجبه من أقرب محظياته إلى نفسه ، وهي "اكبريتسوبو" ، وهي من روعة الجمال بحيث أثارت الغيرة في صدور سائر المحظيات جميعاً ، وجعل هؤلاء يغظنها حتى قضين على حياتها غيظاً ، وكرت الأعوام ، لكن الإمبراطور لم ينس فقيدته ؛ وعلى الرغم من كثرة النساء اللائى جيء بهن له في القصر لعلهن يثرن اهتمامه ، فقد أغضى عنهن جميعاً ، مؤمناً بأن العالم كله ليس فيه امرأة واحدة تشبه فقيدته. ولم ينفك يشكو من القدر الذي لم يسمح لهما معاً بأن يفيا بالعهد الذي كانا يكررانه كلما أصبح صباح أو أمسى مساء ، وهو أن تكون حياتهما كحياة الطائرين التوأمين اللذين يشتركان في جناح واحد ، أو كحياة الشجرتين التوأمتين اللتين تشتركان في غصن واحد".
وكبر "گـِنجي" وأصبح أميراً فاتناً ، له من وسامة الشكل أكثر مما له من استقامة الأخلاق ، فجعل يتنقل من غانية إلى غانية ، إلا أنه قد بذ في تنقله ذلك البطل المعروف في أنه لم يفرق بين ذكر وأنثى ، فهو يمثل فكرة المرأة عن الرجل - كله عاطفة وكله إغراء ، دائم التفكير ودائم الحب لهذه المرأة أو لتلك ؛ وكان "جنجي" أحياناً "إذا ما ألمت به الملمات ، يعود إلى بيت زوجته".
إن الأمير الشاب كان ُيعَدُّ مهملاً لواجبه إهمالاً لا شك فيه ، إذا لم يكن قد أسرف في "فلتاته" الكثيرة ، وإن كل إنسان لا يسعه إلا أن يعد سلوكه هذا طبيعياً لا غبار عليه ، حتى لو كان سلوكاً يعاب على عامة الناس. إنني في الحقيقة لأكره أن أقص بالتفصيل أموراً قد تحوط هو نفسه كل الاحتياط في إخفائها ، لكني سأقص هذه التفصيلات ، لأنني أعلم أنك لو وجدتني قد حذفت شيئاً ، فستقول: لماذا؟ ألأن المفروض فيه أنه ابن إمبراطور ، اضطرت إلى ستر سلوكه بستار جميل ، وذلك بحذف كل نقائصه ، وستقول إن ما أكتبه ليس تاريخاً ، والقصة ملفقة أريد بها التأثير على الأجيال التالية تأثيراً يخدعهم عن الحقيقة ، والقصة كما هي ستجعلني في أعين الناس ناقلة لأنباء الدعارة ، لكن لا حيلة في ذلك".
ويمرض "گـِنجي" خلال مغامراته الغرامية ، فيندم على مغامراته تلك ، ويزور ديراً ليرتد إلى حظيرة التقوى على يدي كاهن ، لكنه في الدير يلتقي بأميرة جميلة (يأبى تواضع الكاتبة إلا أن تسميها باسمها هي، موراساكي) فتشغله تلك الأميرة حتى ليتعذر عليه أن يتابع الكاهن وهو ينحو إليه باللوم على خطاياه:
"بدأ الكاهن يقص القصص عن زوال هذه الحياة الدنيا وعن الجزاء في الحياة الآخرة، ولقد ارتاع جنجي حين تمثل له فداحة خطاياه التي اقترفها ، إنه لعذاب أليم أن يعلم أن هذه الخطايا ستظل واخزة لضميره ما بقي حياً في هذه الدنيا ، فما بالك بحياة أخرى ستتلو هذه، فياله من عقاب شديد ذلك الذي ينتظره في مستقبله! وكلما قال الكاهن شيئاً من هذا ، أخذ جنجي يفكر في تعاسته ، ألا ما أجملها فكرة أن يرتد راهباً وأن يقيم في مكان كهذا!... لكن سرعان ما استدارت أفكاره ناحية الوجه الجميل الذي قد رآه ذلك الأصيل واشتاق أن يعرف عن تلك المرأة شيئاً فسأل الكاهن: من ذا يسكن معك هاهنا؟"
وتموت زوجة گـِنجي أثناء الولادة ، وبذلك أتيح له أن يخلي مكان الصدارة في بيته لأميرته الجديدة "موراساكي" . 

الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليابانية)





العنوان بالعربية : الكوميديا الإلهية
العنوان الأصلي (بالإيطالية) :Divina Commedia
المؤلّف : دانتي أليغيريDante Alighieri
أعظم عمل أدبي أنتجته أوربا القرون الوسطى، هذا العمل الأدبي الرائع لم يفقد عنصر التشويق الذي لا يزال يسيطر على قارئيه حتى تلك اللحظة العمل الذي أبهر الجميع وجعل من " دانتى" أسطورة يتحاكى بها العالم, وصف الدارسون هذا العمل بالعمل المذهل المشوق والمحير فى نفس الوقت حيث أن الجانب الفكري له يتخطى فترة ظهوره بمراحل. تنقسم الكوميديا الالهية الى ثلاثة أجزاء هي «الجحيم ،المطهر ، الجنة » ويتألف كل جزء من ثلاث وثلاثين أغنية وينقسم كل جزء الى تسعة فصول وفصل عاشر إضافي والقصيدة كلها مكتوبة على شكل مقاطع «ثلاثيات» وينتهي كل جزء منها بكلمة النجوم .‏
نقول : إن دانتي بنى الكوميديا الالهية على شكل رواية من روايات المغامرات التي تجري أحداثها في بلاد لم ترها عين انسان .‏
1- الجحيم: يصف لنا دانتي كيف يجري تعذيب «المترددين» الذين لم ينضموا الى أي حزب من الاحزاب المتصارعة حيث يظهر الناس عراة يلسعهم النحل والذباب وتسيل من عيونهم الدموع الممزوجة بالدم وتزحف تحت أقدامهم الديدان المقززة ومنذ ذلك الوقت لاتنقطع لحظة عن رؤية المعجزات والفضائع ،حيث نمر عبر الجحيم لنرى في مدينة دانتي الملتهبة فرانشيشكا الجميلة ونتعرف الى تفاصيل التعذيب ونستمع الى وصف الآلام التي تنتظر بونيفاس والاوجاع التي يتعرض لها لوتسيفير العملاق ،وذلك كان من أجل وصف مركز الارض ومن أجل اعداد وتهيئة القارئ لدخول المطهر.‏
2- المطهر: مكان لايوجد فيه ليل ولانهار بل هدوء وحزن وتحرر من عبء الذكريات الأرضية الذي يرزح تحته أسرى الجحيم إن الامل المنبعث في قلوب الموجودين في المطهر وفرحهم وهم في وسط اللهيب يتلاءم مع مزاجهم المتحمس الذي يؤكده صعودهم المستمر الى أعلى في بداية طريق المطهر المتعرج يرسم ملاك على جبين دانتي الحرف الأول من كلمة (إثم) سبع مرات إلا أن الملائكة تمسح بأجنحتها هذه الحروف واحداً بعد آخر في أثناء صعوده وتطهره من الآثام .‏
3- الفردوس : تمتاز تصوير الفردوس عند دانتي بالروعة والغموض حيث يظهر الناعمون في الفردوس الكلية الالهية إنهم جميعاً يشكلون وردة العرش ويحتلون في مدرج واسع جداً اماكن كبيرة تتناسب مع أعمالهم البطولية وأمجادهم الى جانب ذلك يستطيعون الظهور في المدن السماوية في القمر والمريخ وغيرها من الكواكب .‏ 
و الجدير بالذكر أن دانتي اقتبس فكرة هذا العمال من "رسالة العفران" لأبي العلاء المعري و التي تتناول نفس الموضوع


الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الإيطالية)




[IMG]http://img88.imageshack****/img88/3883/imagesis5.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان : ألف ليلة و ليلة
المؤلّف : مجهول
من منا لا يعرف هذا العمل الضخم الذي ترجمه ابن المقفّع في العصر العباسي، ألف ليلة وليلة هي مجموعة متنوعة من القصص الشعبية عددها حوالي مائتي قصة تتداخل لغتها بين الفصحى والعامية, ويتخللها شعر مصنوع.
وتبدأ الليالي بقصة الملك شهريار الذي يشاء القدر بعلمه لخيانة زوجته له فيأمر بقتلها وقطع رأسها، وأن ينذر على أن يتزوج كل ليلة فتاة من مدينته ويقطع رأسها في الصباح أنتقاما من النساء. حتى أتى يوم لم يجد فيه الملك من يتزوجها فيعلم أن وزيره لديه بنت نابغة أسمها شهرزاد فقرر أن يتزوجها وتقبل هي بذلك. وتطلب شهرزاد من أختها دنيازاد أن تاتي إلى بيت الملك وتطلب من أختها أن تقص عليها وعلى الملك قصة أخيرة قبل موتها في صباح ذلك اليوم فتفعل أختها دنيازاد ما طلب منها. في تلك الليلة قصت عليهم شهرزاد قصة لم تنهها وطلبت من الملك أنه لو أبقاها حية فستقص عليه بقية القصة في الليلة التالية. وهكذا بدات شهرزاد في سردد قصص مترابطة بحيث تكمل كل قصة في الليلة التي تليها حتى وصلت بهم الليالي ألف وليلة واحدة. فوقع الملك في حبها وأبقاها زوجة له وتاب عن قتل الفتيات وأحتفلت مدينة الملك بذلك لمدة ثلاثة أيام. إن"الف ليلة وليلة" ليس مجرد كتاب حكايات, إنه عالم أسطوري ساحر، مليء بالحكايات الجميلة والحوادث العجيبة والقصص الممتعة والمغامرات الغريبة. عالم يعبره القارئ بمركبه الروحي من رحلة من أجمل رحلات الأستمتاع النفسي ينتهي منها مفتونا، مأخوذا بصور الجمال الباهرة والأحداث المتداخلة والسرد العفوي أحيانا. وهي بالاضافة إلى ذلك، انجاز أدبي ضخم قدره الغربيون فترجموه إلى لغاتهم، وامعنوا فيه دراسة وتحليلا. حتى تحولت الليالي إلى وحي لفنانين كثيرين أخصبت خيالهم إلى حد الابداع، فظهر ذلك في أعمالهم الروائية والمسرحية والشعرية والموسيقية وغيرها. "ألف ليلة وليلة" جديرة بالدخول إلى كل بيت ليقرأها الآباء والأبناء وكل من يبحث عن الخيال والجمال والثقافة.

قراءة الكتاب

تحميل الكتاب





العنوان بالعربية : حكايات كانتربيري
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Canterbury Tales
المؤلّف : جوفري شوسرGeoffrey Chaucer
حكايات طانتربري هي مجموعة من القصص تم تأليفها في 1387م، يسردها الشاعر على لسان عدد من الحجاج إلى ضريح القديس توماس في كانتربرى.
وتظهر شخصية كل من هؤلاء الحجاج واضحة جلية من خلال القصة التي يرويها. وتصور لنا هذه (الحكايات) الحياة والمجتمع الإنجليزي في القرون الوسطى أبدع تصوير.

الترجمة العربية غير متوفّرة
-----------------
الـنص الأصلي (الانجليزية)




العنوان : سيرة سيف بن ذي يزن
المؤلّف : من الثقافة الشعبية

ملحمة شعبية خيالية تروي حكاية سيف بن ذي يزن الملك اليمني الذي طرد الأحباش من اليمن. و بعيداً عن التاريخ، تُحلق السيرة بعيداً في الأسطورة، فتلبس الملك سيف بن ذي يزن لباساً غير بشري، و تجعل له أصولاً جنية، فأمه إحدى ملكات الجن، و له أخت منهن. و تحكي السيرة عن زوجة سيف منية النفوس، و كيف اختطفها الأحباش و استعادها سيف منهم، كما تحكي عن ولده معد يكرب. و تجعل السيرة من سيف موحداً مسلماً على دين إبراهيم الخليل، و من الأحباش وثنيين يعبدون الكواكب و النجوم، رغم أن دين الأحباش كان النصرانية.
و في السيرة إشارات قومية واضحة،كما أن الخيال يجمح بها فيجعل من سيف بن ذي يزن ملكاً متوجاً على الإنس و الجن. و تشير السيرة إلى اختفاء سيف في آخر أيامه لاحقاً بأمه في عالمها. امتدت تأثيرات هذه السيرة على امتداد العالم الإسلامي، فدخلت الأدب الماليزي على أنها سيرة الملك يوسف ذي الليزان، و أثرت في الأدب القصصي في تلك البلاد مع السير العربية الأخرى. تقع السيرة في تسعة عشر مجلداً، و هي واحدة من أطول السير العربية. أنتجت اليمن مسلسلاً عن سيرة حياة سيف بن ذي يزن بالتعاون مع خبرات فنية من سوريا.
ملاحظة : سيف بن ذي يزن شخصية حقيقية و هو ملك يمني حميري عاش في الفترة بين 516 – 574، اشتهر بطرد الأحباش من اليمن، و تولى الملك فيها. نسبه الكلبي فقال: سيف بن ذي يزن بن عافر بن أسلم بن زيد، من أذواء حمير.


** ملحمة "سيرة سيف بن ذي يزن" كاملة **
المجلّد الأوّل (جزء1 - جزء2)، المجلّد الثاني (جزء1 - جزء2)، المجلّد الثالث (جزء1 - جزء2)، المجلّد الرابع (جزء1 - جزء2)
-----------------
"سيرة سيف بن ذي يزن" ملخّصة و مبسّطة للصغار و الناشئة





العنوان : حيّ بن يقظان
المؤلّف : ابن الطفيل (أبو بكر محمد بن عبدالملك بن طفيل القيسي الأندلسي)
حي بن يقظان أسطورة عربية تحكي قصة شخص يدعى حي بن يقظان نشأ في جزيرة وحده، وترمز للإنسان، وعلاقته بالكون والدين، كما تحتوي على العديد من القصص والأساطير الفرعية.
تروي قصة الطفل (حي) الذي احتضنته الغزالة و أرضعته بعد أن تخلصت منه الأم مخافة غضب أخيها ،فتعرع في كنفها و استكشف العالم المحيط به بفطرته بعيداً عن التقاليد و الموروثات ، دراما فلسفية ونفسية وروحية نستمتع بسمائها هنا وتزيدنا غنى روحياً ومعرفياً .


قراءة الكتاب
تحميل الكتاب





العنوان : البخلاء
المؤلّف : الجاحظ (أبو عثمان عمرو بن بحر محبوب الكناني الليثي البصري)
من أروع الكتب التراثية الطريفة، صور فيه الجاحظ البخلاء الذين قابلهم وتعرفهم في بيئته الخاصة خاصة في بلدة مرو عاصمة خراسان , وقد صور الجاحظ البخلاء تصويراً واقعياً حسياً نفسياً فكاهياً , فأبرز لنا حركاتهم ونظراتهم القلقة أو المطمئنة ونزواتهم النفسية، وفضح أسرارهم وخفايا منازلهم واطلعنا على مختلف أحاديثهم، وأرانا نفسياتهم وأحوالهم جميعاً، ولكنه لا يكرهنا بهم لأنه لا يترك لهم أثراً سيئاً في نفوسنا. وقصص الكتاب مواقف هزلية تربوية قصيرة.
و تكمن الأهمّية العلمية في أنه يكشف لنا عن نفوس البشر وطبائعهم وسلوكهم علاوة على احتوائه على العديد من أسماء الأعلام والمشاهير والمغمورين وكذلك أسماء البلدان والأماكن وصفات أهلها والعديد من أبيات الشعر والأحاديث والآثار فالكتاب موسوعة علمية أدبية اجتماعية جغرافية تاريخية.

قراءة الكتاب
تحميل الكتاب





العنوان بالعربية : رباعيات الخيام
العنوان الأصلي (بالفارسية) : رباعيات خيام
المؤلّف : عمر الخيام
أشتهرت رباعيات الخيام على مستوى العالم و نقلت من الفارسية إلى لغات كثيرة منها العربية، باختصار هذه الرباعيات دعوة للحياة بكل ما تحمله هذه الكلمة من معنى
و هي منسوبة إلى عمر الخيّام، وهو شاعر فارسي، وعالم في الفَلَك والرياضيات. ولعلها كُتِبَت في أوائل القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي ويأتي العنوان من صيغة الجمع للكلمة العربية رباعية، والتي تشير إلى قالب من قوالب الشعر الفارسي. والرباعية مقطوعة شعرية من أربعة أبيات تدور حول موضوع معين، وتكوّن فكرة تامة. وفيها إما أن تتفق قافية البيتين الأول والثاني مع الرابع، أو تتفق جميع الأبيات الأربعة في القافية.

الـترجمة العربية
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية 
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفارسية)

[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 




العنوان بالعربية : ديكامرون
العنوان الأصلي (بالإيطالية) : Prencipe Galeotto
المؤلّف : جيوفاني بوكاشيو Giovanni Boccaccio[/size]
الديكاميرون، ومعناها باليونانية: ديكا وهيميرا (يوم)، أي "الأيام العشرة"، ويتوجه بوكاشيو في هذا الكتاب إلى النساء تحديداً، يريد تسليتهن والترويح عنهن، لأنهن محرومات من وسائل اللهو والتسلية المتاحة للرجال . ويضم "الديكاميرون" مئة قصة، حكاية، أقصوصة، أو أي تسمية نشاء، تروي خلال عشرة أيام، على ألسنة عشرة شباب (أعمارهم بين الثامنة عشرة والخامسة والعشرين)، هم سبع نساء وثلاثة رجال، يلتقون في كنيسة سانتا ماريا الجديدة، ويتفقون على الهرب من هلع وباء الطاعون الذي اجتاح فلورنسا في العام 1348، ويذهبون للعيش في قصر فخم في الريف على مقربة من المدينة.
القصص، على رغم تحديد المتلقي، لا تقتصر على موضوع معين، فهي تتشعب وتتشابك وتتفرع في صورة غنية، شديدة الثراء، وهكذا «ينقضي الوقت بلا هموم بعيداً من أجواء الكارثة العامة التي تسود المدينة». لقد تبدل، الآن، كل شيء، ومع توالي القصص نبتعد أكثر فأكثر من الوباء، وننسى مع الرواة اللحظة المأسوية، إذ نسمع تفاصيل ووقائع وأحداثاً مسلية عبر قصص تنطوي على الحب والغرام والخديعة والغواية والإمتاع والمجون والمكر والسخرية والشعوذة والاعتراف واللوعة والرغبة والحنين والشغف والفروسية والشرف والنبل والوضاعة والبخل والكرم والوفاء والشجاعة والتضحية والوله والحزن والفرح والتصابي... وسوى ذلك من المواضيع التي تحكى بعيداً من أعين الرقباء والفضوليين بغية الظفر بالعيش من دون قلق، والاستمتاع بـ «حديقة الملذات الدنيوية» من طريق رواية القصص التي تبرز، شيئاً فشيئاً، شخصية الرواة العشرة، وميولهم وسلوكياتهم.
ومع تنوع القصص سنقرأ عبارات تشي بفطنة الرواة وحدّة ذكائهم، وسنعثر على حكايات تبين كيف كانت حياة البورجوازيين وعاداتهم في القرن الرابع عشر، ومفهومهم للدين والمتدينين، وحكايات ساخرة لاذعة حول الكهنة والرهبان، وحكايات عن بشر تعرضوا لحوادث متنوعة قاسية وكيف تمكنوا بعد ذلك من بلوغ نهاية سعيدة، ونقرأ قصصاً عن أولئك الذين انتهت غرامياتهم نهاية مأسوية، أو سعيدة، وقصصاً عن كيفية الخلاص من العقاب بفضل جواب ذكي مختصر يعتمد سرعة البديهة، وقصصاً أخرى تدور حول الجنس والوسائل التي تلجأ إليها النساء لخداع أزواجهن... وسوى ذلك من الحكايات التي تظهر فيها نماذج متنوعة: عشاق، كهنة، لصوص، ظرفاء، تجار، أثرياء، فنانون، رؤساء أديرة، بستانيون، فرسان، بورجوازيون، سياسيون، ملوك، متسولون... وغيرهم.



الترجمة العربية غير متوفّرة
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية 
النص الأصلي (باللغة الإيطالية)




[IMG]http://img267.imageshack****/img267/2117/81719010fe2.jpg[/IMG]
[size="4"]العنوان بالعربية : الأمــيـــر
العنوان الأصلي (إيطالية) : Il Principe
المؤلّف : نيكولا ميكيافيلي Niccol&ograve; Machiavelli
هذا الكتاب الذي أحدث جدلاً واسعًا وصار مرادفًا لصفة الانتهازية، كتب عام 1513. والكثيرون يرون أن هذا الكتاب شديد الأهمية وأكثر السمعة السيئة التي اكتسبها هي ظلم له. إن الكتاب خرج من كاتب غيور على وطنه أراد أن يرى إيطاليا موحدة قوية، لذا قدم خلاصة تجاربه السياسية إلى الأمير (لورنزو دي مديتشي) .. يعلمه كيف يحصل على السلطة ويحتفظ بها مهما كان الثمن
خمسة قرون تمضي وما يزال "الأمير" كتاب العصر، فإذا ما درس القارئ هذا الكتاب وأمعن لاحقاً النظر فيما حوله من أحداث ووقائع واتجاهات وتيارات؛ رأى أن الكثير منها توجهها نظريات ميكافللي وآراؤه، وتتحكم فيها قواعده وأفكاره، مما يشير إشارة واضحة إلى أن هذا الكتاب، ورغم مرور الزمن عليه ما زال الموجه الملهم للكثيرين من رجال السياسة ومنفذيها في مختلف أنحاء العالم.
هذا وإن الرجوع إلى نصوص كتابات مكيافللي، على الرغم من شهرتها في علم السياسة، ليس كافياً للقارئ العربي في تسعينات القرن العشرين. لذا كان لا بد، بالإضافة إلى نص كتاب "الأمير" من التعرف إلى مكانة ودور أفكار مكيافللي في تراث الفكر السياسي


التحميل 
الــنــسخــة العربية على هيئة PDF
النــسخة الــعربية على هيئة ملف Word
-------------------------------
النــسخــة الانجلــيزية 
النــص الأصــلــي (باللغة الإيطالية)







[IMG]http://img237.imageshack****/img237/1596/ibnkhaldunpm7.jpg[/IMG]

العنوان : المقدّمة
المؤلّف : عبد الرحمن بن خلدون
إن الكلام عن عبقرية الإنسانية الممثلة بابن خلدون وعن رسالته في تاريخ العالم ومظاهر عظمته فيما خلّفه من آثار وبصمات في عقول العلماء وخاصة في مقدمته، التي نقلب صفحاتها، والتي أنشأ فيها علماً جديداً وهو ما يسمى الآن علم الاجتماع أو السوسيولوجيا وأتى فيها بما لم يستطع أحد من قبله أن يأتي بمثله، بل عجز كثير ممن جاء بعده من الأئمة والباحثين وعلم الاجتماع أن يصلوا إلى رتبته. وهذا إن دلّ على شيء إنما يدلّ على رسوخ قدمه في كثير من العلوم، حتى لم يغادره فرع من فروع المعرفة إلا ألمّ به ووقف على كنهه. 



قراءة الكتاب دون الحاجة إلى التحميل
تحميل الكتاب



[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[size=7][align=center]== عصر النهضة الأوروبية ==



العنوان بالعربية : حوار حول النظامين الرئيسيين للكون
العنوان الأصلي (بالإيطالية) :Dialogo sopra i due massimi sistemi del mondo
المؤلّف : جاليليو جاليلي Galileo Galilei
أهمّ و أعظم أعمال العالم الجليل "جاليليو" حيث أمضى 6 سنوات في تأليفه، وهذا الكتاب هو تأييد لنظرية كوبرنيكس . ولكن سلطات الكنيسة أخذت تلاحق غاليليو بسبب اعتقاداته وموقفه مع نظرية كوبرنيكس القائلة بدوران الأرض حول الشمس وهو ما يتعارض وتعاليم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية التي أكدت ثبات الأرض باعتبارها مركز الكون، واعتبرت القول بعكس ذلك "بدعة" و"ضلالة" و تمّت محاكة جاليليو و إجباره على التصريح بأنّ كلّ ما كتبه هو كفر و هرطقة و بدع، و تمّ الحكم عليه بالإقامة الجبرية حتى مات
منع كتابه وحظر نشره، واستمر هذا المنع حتى عام 1822، حيث أعيد نشره على نطاق واسع. 

الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الإيطالية)





العنوان : تاجر البندقية
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :The Merchant of Venice
المؤلّف : ويليام شكسبير William Shakespear
إحدى روائع المسرح و من مفاخر الأدب الانجليزي، هي المسرحية الأشهر لويليام شكسبير
تقوم عقدة هذه المسرحية حول تاجر شاب من إيطاليا يدعى أنطونيو، ينتظر مراكبه لتأتي إليه بمال، لكنه يحتاج للمال من أجل صديقه بسانيو الذي يحبه كثيراً لأن بسانيو يريد أن يتزوج من بورشيا بنت دوق (بالمونت)الذكية، فيضطر للاقتراض من التاجر المرابي شايلوك الذي يشترط عليه أخذ رطل من لحمه إذا تأخر عن سداد الدين.
بورشيا كانت قد رأت بسانيو الذي زار أباها عندما كان حيا ويتأخر أنطونيو فيطالب شايلوك برطل من اللحم، و يجره إلى المحكمة، و يكاد ينجح في قطع رطل من لحمه لولا مرافعة بورشيا التي تنكرت في شكل محامٍ..
و في المسرحية خيوط أخرى تتحدث عن عداء المسيحيين لليهود، وعن الحب والثروة، والعزلة، والرغبة في الانتقام.


الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان : روميو و جولييت
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Remeo and Juliette
المؤلّف : ويليام شكسبير William Shakespear
أشهر قصّة حبّ في العالم، و إحدى الكلاسيكيات العالمية التي مثلت كثيراً في مسرحيات وأفلام قديماً وحديثاً وظهرت مترجمة في الكثير من لغات العالم ، حتى أصبح أي شخص عاطفي أو مغرم يشار إليه بإسم روميو وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لجولييت، كما أن مشاهد روميو وجولييت ألهمت الكثير من الرسامين لرسم مشاهد المسرحية ، ونتج عن ذلك تراث من اللوحات العالمية الشهيرة.
و تدور أحداث القصّة في مدينة فيرونا الإيطالية في القرن الرابع عشر حول العشيقين الشابين روميو و حبيبته جولييت، الذين أحبّا بعضهما حباً شريفاً طاهراً رغم العداء بين عائلتيهما و محاولات التفريق بينهما و الذي أدى في الأخير إلى الانتحار التراجيدي للعشيقين 
و الجدير بالذكر أن هذه القصّة حقيقية و ليست من نسج الخيال، و لا يزال قصر جولييت منتصباً شاهداً على قصّة الحب الأبدية



الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






[IMG]http://img128.imageshack****/img128/3703/donquixoteaq5.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان : دون كيخوته (دون 
كيشوت)
العنوان الأصلي (بالإسبانية) :Don Quixote
المؤلّف : ميغيل دي سيرفانتس Miguel de Cervantes
دون كيشوث وتنطق بالاسبانية ( دون كيخوتة) الكتاب الذي ظفر بنجاح في اسبانيا منذ ظهوره عام 1605 ثم في بقية انحاء العالم يكاد ان يكون منقطع النظير، حيث طبع (500) مرة في اللغة الاسبانية و (200) مرة في الانجليزية وما يعادلها في الفرنسية وانه مترجم الى معظم لغات الأرض، وفي هذا دلالة واضحة على انه عبارة عن قصة انسانية لم يقف تأثيرها عند شعب دون شعب، ولم يقتصر نفوذها على زمان دون زمان. 
دون كيشوت هو رجل نحيف طويل قد ناهز الخمسين - بورجوازي متوسط الحال يعيش في احدى قرى اسبانيا ابان القرن السادس عشر لم يتزوج من كثرة قراءاته في كتب الفروسية كاد يفقد عقله وينقطع ما بينه وبين الحياة الواقعية ثم يبلغ به الهوس حدا يجعله بفكر في ان يعيد دور الفرسان الجوالين وذلك بمحاكاتهم والسير على نهجهم حين يضربون في الارض ويخرجون لكي ينشروا العدل وينصروا الضعفاء، ويدافعوا عن الأرامل واليتامى والمساكين.
فأعد عدته للخروج بان استخرج من ركن خفى بمنزله سلاحا قديما متآكلا خلفه له آباؤه فأصلح من امره ما استطاع، واضفى على نفسه درعا، ولبس خوذة وحمل رمحا وسيفا وركب حصانا اعجف هزيلا.
وانطلق على هذه الهيئة شأن الفرسان السابقين الذين انقرضوا منذ أجيال.
ثم تذكر وهو سائر في طريقه فرحا مزهوا ان الفارس الجوال لا بد له من تابع مخلص أمين، فعمد الى فلاح ساذج من ابناء بلدته وهو سانشوبانزا فيفاوضه على ان يكون تابعا له وحاملا لشعاره، ويعده بان يجعله حاكما على احدى الجزر حين يفتح الله عليه، ويصدقه سانشو ويضع خرجه على حماره ويسير خلف سيده الجديد. 
واول المعارك التي سعى هذا الفارس الوهمي الى خوضها كانت ضد طواحين الهواء اذ توهم ( ولم يكن شاهد مثلها من قبل!) انها شياطين ذات اذرع هائلة واعتقد انها مصدر الشر في الدنيا، فهاجمها غير مصغ الى صراخ تابعه وتحذيره ورشق فيها رمحه فرفعته اذرعها في الفضاء ودارت به ورمته ارضا فرضت عظامه.
ثم تجىء بعد ذلك معركة الاغنام الشهيرة فلا يكاد دون كيشوت يبصر غبار قطيع من الاغنام يملأ الجو حتى يخيل اليه انه زحف جيش جرار فيندفع بجواده ليخوض المعركة التي اتاحها له القدر ليثبت فيها شجاعته ويخلد اسمه وتنجلي المعركة عن قتل عدد من الاغنام وعن سقوط دون كيشوت نفسه تحت وابل من احجار الرعاه يفقد فيها بعض ضروسه. 
...رواية ساخرة ممتعة أنصح الجميع بقرائتها


الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
التـرجمة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الإسبانية)





العنوان : الكوميديات
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :Les Comedies de Molière
المؤلّف : موليير Molière
مختارات من أفضل المسرحيات الكوميدية التي ألّفها الكاتب الفرنسي "موليير" و التي تتعرض بروح ساخرة إلى الحياة اليومية للناس، قام بتوظيف كل أنواع ودرجات الفكاهة، من المقالب السخيفة وحتى المعالجة النفسية الأكثر تعقيدا. هاجم في أعماله المشهورة الرذيلة المتفشية في أوساط المجتمع، وكان يقوم بخلق شخصية محورِية تتوفر فيها هذه الصِفات، وتدور حولها أحداث القصة.
و هي تعدّ من أفضل الكوميديات في الأدب الفرنسي ، ومن أشهرها طرطوف ، والطبيب رغما عنه ، والمريض بالوهم ، ومبغض البشر ، وجميعها روائع مسرحية تتميز بتعقد المواقف والسخرية والهجاء الاجتماعيين .


الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)






العنوان : مقالة عن المنهج العلمي
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :Discours de la méthode
المؤلّف : رينيه ديكارت René Descartes
"أنا أشك إذن أنا موجود" مقولة اشتهرت على لسان قائلها ديكارت الذي لم يكن افلاطون ولا ارسطو ولا حتى الانسان الذي يثير الشك في كل ما حوله مع هذا الكتاب نقضي اوقاتا على صفحاته بين الشك واليقين وفلسفة ديكارت ومنهجه يكون سبقيها عرض للفلسفات القديمة والحديثة والوسطى نناقش نظرية المعرفة والتمييز بين النفس والبدن واثبات وجود الله والأخلاق وقيادة العقل للبحث عن الحقيقة ايضا نتعرف على بعض من حياة ديكارت وشخصيته فإلى الدراسة والمناقئة والفلسفات القديم منها والحديث للحديث مع ديكارت في هذا الكتاب.


الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)






العنوان : التأمّلات
العنوان الأصلي (باللاتينية) :Meditationes de prima philosophia
المؤلّف : رينيه ديكارت René Descartes
هذه التأملات هي سيرة ديكارت الماورائية، وهي من افخر المصنفات الفلسفية إطلاقا. إنها حكاية ديكارت ذاتاً... حكاية فكرة الخاص في لولبياته الصاعدة، حلزونياً، إلى أسمى سماوات التجريد والتذهين، فيها يثبت "رنيه ديكارت" وجود الله وأن نفس الإنسان تتميز عن جسمه، واضعاً براهينه وحجمه على هذه الأفكار وذلك في ترتيب واضح متين، يكون من شأنه أن يظهرها لجميع الناس كبراهين صحيحة. 



الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة اللاتينية)







العنوان بالعربية : الأصول الرياضية للفلسفة الطبيعية
العنوان الأصلي (لاتينية) : Philosophiae Naturalis Principia Mathematica
المؤلّف : إسحاق نيوتن Sir. Isaac Newton

كل ما نعرفه من قوانين نيوتن ولدت في هذا الكتاب الذي كتبه باللاتينية ليتجنب الجدل الفارغ من غير المتخصصين. سوف نعرف حقيقة أن نيوتن كان كارهًا للجدل عازفًا عن المعارك فلو لم يتدخل الفلكي الشهير (هالي) – مكتشف المذنب المعروف باسمه – لما خرج هذا الكتاب للنور، ولسوف نجد أن (نيوتن) لم يكن ممن يجيدون التعبير عن أنفسهم مثله مثل (داروين).
لقد جمع ذلك الكتاب كلّ ما هو معروف عن الحركة في الكون، ووحّد الظواهر الطبيعية المختلفة في إطار واحد خاضع للقوانين نفسها مما جعل عدداً من العلماء يشتكون لسنوات عديدة أن نيوتن لم يترك لهم شيئاً يشتغلون به، ووصف العالم الفرنسي (بيير دو لابلاس) هذه الحال بأسلوب حاذق عندما قال: (إن نيوتن كان محظوظاً مرتين؛ المرّة الأولى لأنه كان يملك قدرة لاكتشاف أساس الكون الفيزيائي، والمرة الثانية لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون له منافس أبداً نظراً لأنه لا يوجد إلا كون واحد يمكن اكتشافه). 



للأسف هذا الكتاب العظيم لم يترجم إلى العربية
----------------------------------
الترجمة الانجليزية

النص الأصلي (باللغة اللاتينية)







[IMG]http://img376.imageshack****/img376/839/smithqd9.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان الكامل بالعربية : بحث في طبيعة ثروة الأمم وأسبابها
العنوان الأصلي (الانجليزية) : An Inquiry into the Nature and Causes of the Wealth of Nations
المؤلّف : آدم سميث Adam Smith
عدد الصفحات : 263 صفحة 
اسم بالغ الأهمية بالنسبة لكل مهتم بالاقتصاد. إنه يعتبر بفضل هذا الكتاب أبو الاقتصاد الحديث، وهو من دعا إلى الاقتصاد الحر
اعتبر سميث أن ثروة كل أمة تقاس بقدرتها الإنتاجية، وتناول الإنتاجية كمقياس للثروة التي يمكن مضاعفتها بتقسيم العمل. واهتم بطرق توزيع الثروة في المجتمع ووسائل تنظيم التجارة وتقسيم العمل، إضافة إلى أطروحاته المتعلقة بحرية السوق واليد الخفية التي تساهم في دفع الحركة الاقتصادية وتشجيع الاستثمار، ودعوته إلى الحد من تدخل الدولة المباشر في تنظيم العمل.


الــترجمـــة العربــية

النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)




[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]



العنوان : رسالة في التسامح
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :A Letter Concerning Toleration
المؤلّف : جون لوك John Locke
يعدّ هذا الكتاب من أوائل الأعمال التي دعت إلى التسامح الديني و فصل الدين عن الدولة
ففي أواخر القرن السابع عشر، نشر الفيلسوف التنويري الانجليزي، جون لوك، كتاب «رسالة في التسامح» بدون توقيع اسمه خوفا مما قد يتعرض له من ردود فعل غاضبة قد تهدد حياته، لأنه دعا في كتابه الى القضاء على بنية التفكير الأحادي المطلق، وروح التعصب الديني المغلق، واقامة الدين على العقل، وبناء منظومة حقوق تؤسس لمفهوم التسامح تعتمد مبدأ فصل المهام بين دور الكنيسة ودور الدولة، ومبدأ المساواة في الحقوق بين جميع الطوائف الدينية.
يقول جون لوك في الكتاب :"ليس لأيِّ إنسان السلطةُ في أن يفرض على إنسان آخر ما يجب عليه أن يؤمن به أو أن يفعله لأجل نجاة نفسه هو، لأن هذه المسألة شأن خاص ولا تعني أيَّ إنسان آخر. إن الله لم يمنح مثل هذه السلطة لأيِّ إنسان ولا لأية جماعة، ولا يمكن لأيِّ إنسان أن يمنحها لإنسان آخر فوقه إطلاقًا."

*(أرجو أن يقرأ هذا الكتاب الإخوة المتعصّبون من السنّة و الشيعة)*


الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة اللاتينية)






العنوان : نقد العقل الخالص
العنوان الأصلي (بالألمانية) :Kritik der reinen Vernunft
المؤلّف : إمانويل كانط Immanuel Kant
حوى كتاب ( نقد العقل الخالص) خلاصة تجربة إمانويل كانت الفلسفية وأدى إلى تغيير خارطة أوروبا الفكرية والفلسفية
انتهت فلسفة التنوير التي كانت سائدة قبل كانت إلى تأييد كامل للعقل ومن ثم تأييد المذهب المادي على إثره وبالمقابل فقد نهض الدين والعقائد في أوروبا التي كانت تتلقى ضربات العقل لتطالب بإستجواب هذا العقل المحض الذي أجهضها بتقديسه للمادة باعتبارها الأساس في كل شيء، استجوابات من قبيل التساؤل عن إن كان هذا الحاكم مطلق الحقيقة ومنزهاً عن الزلل أم أنه كباقي الأعضاء الإنسانية محدود بحدوده التي لايستطيع أن يتعداها..
ميز إمانويل كانت في نقد العقل الخالص بين مصدرين أساسيين تتدفق منهما المعرفة ونقصد الحساسية والذهن. تتضمن الحساسية القوة على استقبال تمثلات الموضوع أو الظاهرة بوصفها حدساً تجريبياً. وتصير الموضوعات معطيات للحدس عن طريق الحساسية. فالحدوس التجريبية عند كانط هي تلك التي ترتبط بالموضوع عن طريق الحساسية؛ وكل حدس تجريبي لموضوع معين له ظاهر والذي يعد موضوعها غير المحدد.
أدى كتاب إمانويل كانت ( نقد العقل الخالص) بفلاسفة مشهورين كانوا قد سلموا بمطلقية العقل النظري وسيادة أحكامه إلى تغيير آرائهم بصورة تامة بعد قراءته ، إذ سلم نيتشه بكل ما في ثنايا الكتاب واعتبرما جاء به من ثورة عقلية قضية مسلماً بها، أماشوبنهور فقد اعتبرالكتاب على أنه أعظم ما أنتجه الأدب الألماني وأكثره شهرة ، وكان له رأي مشهورمفاده أن الإنسان يبقى طفلاً في معرفته حتى يقرأ كانط ويفهمه، وأتى هيجل بعدهم ليربط الفلسفة كلها بمعرفة كانط إذ قال ( لكي يكون المرء فيلسوفاً فلا بد من أن يدرس كانط).


الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الألمانية)






العنوان : علم الأخلاق
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Ethics
المؤلّف : باروخ سبينوزا Baruch Spinoza
يثور سبينوزا هنا على الموروثات و الرواسب و يؤكّد أن تصور الله على أساس أنه قاض أو سيد مهيمن هو تصور خيالي مرفوض تماماً في لأنه يعني تشبيه الله بالإنسان أو بالصفات الإنسانية. نقول ذلك ونحن نعلم أن سبينوزا راح يبلور تصوراً آخر مختلفاً عن الله في كتابه الفلسفي الأساسي. إنه تصور يطابق بين الله وكلية ما هو موجود، أي كلية الطبيعة وقوانين الطبيعة. ولكنه تبنى التصور العقائدي السابق لكي يصل إلى عقول الملايين من البشر المؤمنين بوجود اله شخصي والذين لا يفهمون الله إلا بهذه الطريقة. فالعامة لا تفهم إلا عن طريق التشبيه والتشخيص. في الواقع إن الإيمان بالمعنى التقليدي للكلمة ضروري فقط للعامة، وأما النخبة المثقفة أو الفلسفية فلها طريق آخر يرضيها ويكفيها هو: طريق الغبطة الفلسفية. بمعنى آخر فإن الدين يكفي للعامة، والفلسفة خصصت للنخبة، ولا ينبغي الخلط بينهما. فالنخبة المفكرة يكفيها العقل كهادٍ ودليل، وليست بحاجة إلى كتب مقدسة أو وحي خارق للعادة أو معجزات... إنها قادرة عن طريق العقل على التوصل إلى الحقيقة من جهة وإلى اتباع الفضيلة والاستقامة في سلوكها اليومي من جهة أخرى.
يقول سبينوزا في هذا الكتاب: "إن الذين ينظرون إلى الفضيلة على أساس كوْنها إذلال النفس ويتوقَّعون أن يجزيهم اللهُ على قدْر إذلال نفوسهم، ويعتقدون بزيادة ثوابهم كلما ازدادوا إذلالاً واستعباداً لنفوسهم، لأبعد ما يكونون عن فهم الفضيلة فهماً صحيحاً. لأن الفضيلة وعبادة الله هي السعادة نفسها والحرية الكبرى."


الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الألمانية)






العنوان : العقد الاجتماعي
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية:Le Contrat Sociale
المؤلّف : جون جاك روسو Jean-Jacques Rousseau
يعتبر الكثيرون كتاب "العقد الاجتماعي" لجون جاك روسو بمثابة إنجيل الثورة الفرنسية، نظراً لما يحتويه من أفكار مناهضة للظلم و الاضطهاد، 
بدأ روسو كتابه ( العقد الاجتماعي) بجملة ثائرة تقول: " خلق الانسان حراً وهو مستعبد في كل مكان، وليس لإنسان ما سلطان طبيعي على أخيّه الانسان،وإن تنازل المرء عن حريته يعْني تنازله عن رجولته، وهناك تناقض بين كلمة ( حق) وكلمة (عبد)..."‏
إن إنسانية الإنسان تنتفي عندما لا يمارس حريته، والسيادة لا يمكن أن تمارس بالإنابة فهي إما أن تمارس بالذات أو لا تمارس أصلاً وليس هناك طريق وسط.‏يرى روسو أن الجوع انتحار، ومن المؤلم إلى حد القتل أن يرى الإنسان أطفاله يموتون جوعاً بجريمة الأغنياء.‏ والسعادة هي أن نجعل الثروة بيد أكبر عدد من أفراد الشعب، إذ هنا فقط نقضي على منتهى الفقر ومنتهى الغنى وهنا لايشتري الغني الفقير بماله،ولا يضطـر الفقير أن يبيع نفسه لسد حاجته وفقره ،ويصبح شيئاً من الأشياء لاوجود لكرامته الإنسانية ،وهذا هو مفهوم "الاغتراب " الذي كان روسو أول من استخدمه بهذا المعنى.‏ الحرية عنده هي الخضوع للقوانين، الشعب الحر يخضع ولا يُستعبد، له رؤساء لا أسياد، يخضع للقوانين لا للأفراد، ذلك أنّه بقوة القوانين لا يخضع للأفراد .‏
كثيرون اعتبروا روسو رائد العاصفة العظيم ومبدع حقبة جديدة، واعتبروه أكثر تأثيراً من فولتير هذا واحد من أساقفة (باريس) يقول في " عظة" له :‏"إن روسوقد ألحق ضرراً أكبر كثيراً مما ألحقه فولتير وأكثر من كل الانسكلوبيدين مجتمعين".‏ 
وعندما صدر كتابه " العقد الاجتماعي " عام 1762وبعده كتاب " إميل " منعت حكومتا فرنسا وجنيف تداول هذين الكتابين وطورد روسّو،لينتقل بين عدة أماكن ويسافر إلىانجلترا عام 1766 حيث غدا هناك " مواطن شرف "وعاد ليموت بعيداً عن باريس في منطقة ريفية جميلة وبعد انتصار الثورة الفرنسية حمله الثوار المنتصرون إلى مدافن العظماء في باريس بعد ستة عشر عاماً، قضاهامدفوناً في أحضان الطبيعة ،واحتفل بنقل رفاته احتفالاً عظيماً لأنهم كانوا يعتبرون كتابه ( العقد الاجتماعي إنجيل الحرية )....كمااعتبر كتابه " إميل " إنجيل التربية ..‏

صدر كتاب العقد الاجتماعي حين كان من الخطر أن يرفع رجل صوته ،لكن " روسو" لم يبال وطرح كل مايفكر فيه بروح قوي وأسلوب ثائر ولغة مؤثرة كتب عن حقوق الشعب وحقوق الفقراء، مخالفاًالسائد في عصره الذي يلخصه القول: " ... إذا كان الحكام كالذئاب وحب أن يكون الشعب كالغنم ...".‏
تأثر روسو في كتابه هذا بما كان يحدث في انجلترا وماكان يحدث في الماضي البعيد في عصر أفلاطون وسقراط وأرسطو..وأصبح كتاب "العقد الاجتماعي "إنجيل الثورة الفرنسية بعد وفاة روسو 1778 ففي سنة 1788م كان قادة الثورة يقرؤون العقد الاجتماعي في الشوارع ويهتفون له، وعنه قال نابليون: " لو لم يكن روسو ما حدثت الثورة الفرنسية " فروسو بذر بذور الثورة فيما كتب وشاركه في ذلك عّدوه اللدود " فولتير "، إذ لم يجرؤ على النقد الحر أحدٌ قبل الثورة الفرنسية إلاّ فولتير وروسو اللذين كانا من عشاق الحرية والصراحة في الرأي والقول، فكتب روسو يدافع عن الفقراء وينتصر للعامة تقوده العاطفة والوجدان الحي وقلبه الحساس وكتب فولتير يقوده عقله وذكاؤه النادر ،واطلاّعه الواسع، يعلي من شأن العقل والمواهب العقلية، مُطالباً بنقل السيطرة من رجال الكنيسة إلىرجال العقل والتفكير ..‏



الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)






العنوان : أوراق فيدرالية
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية:Federalist Papers
المؤلّف : ألسكندر هاملتون و آخرون Anlexandre Hamilton and others
يتضمن هذا الكتاب النصوص والرسائل التي كان ينشرها كل من الكسندر هاملتون وجيمس ماديسون وجون جاي، تحت اسم "بابليوس"، في صحيفة: The Federalist" الأميركية، وذلك بين 27/تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1787 وأيار/مايو1788.
كرست هذه الرسائل الموجهة إلى أهالي نيويورك، ومنها إلى الولايات الأميركية الأخرى، لعرض المحاجات الدستورية والقانونية حول شكل الاتحاد الأمثل لهذه الولايات، وترافق ذلك مع وجهات نظر متضاربة وسجالات ونقاشات واسعة. وما أميركا اليوم سوى النسخة المتطورة لتلك الآراء والأفكار الطليعية المبكرة.

والسؤال الذي يمكن طرحه هو: ماذا يمكن أن تقدم هذه الأوراق، بعد مرور أكثر من قرنين على نشرها، للقارئ العربي؟
يمتلك هذا السؤال مشروعيته في ظل افتقار الواقع السياسي العربي والممارسة السياسة العربية إلى منطلقات وأسس نظرية حقيقية وأمثلة ملموسة تحققت فيها مفاهيم "السلطة اللامركزية" و"الفيدرالية" و"تقاسم السلطة".. فالشائع في السياسة عندنا هو أن السلطة المركزية، حتى ولو كانت قسرية، هي الممارسة المفضلة لأنظمتنا السياسية. وبدل الاعتراف بالمكونات الفعلية المتعددة لأي مجتمع سياسي، تفضل هذه الأنظمة التباهي بـ"وحدة" زائفة تؤمن لها الاستئثار بالسلطة ومغانمها.
رغم أن هذه الأوراق خاطبت، في زمنها، مجتمعاً محدداً، إلا أنها تبرهن على صلاحيتها ومشروعيتها لمخاطبة مجتمعات أخرى. إنها تثبت أن تنوع المكونات السايسية لأي مجتمع، يساهم في حيويته ونجاحه وديمومته، وأن الاعتراف بهذا التنوع يؤمن المشاركة الفعالة لهذه المكونات في بناء الأوطان.


الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)





[IMG]http://img164.imageshack****/img164/7913/robinsoncrusoefulllt0.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان : روبنسون كروزو
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية:Robinson Crusoe
المؤلّف : دانيال ديفو Daniel Defoe
روبنسون كروزو هي قصه كتبها دانيال ديفو,نشرت لأول مرة 1719 تعتبر بعض الأحيان الرواية الأولى في الانكليزية. إن هذه الرواية هي سيرة ذاتية تخيلية وهى تحكى عن شاب انعزل في جزيرة ما وحيدا لمدة طويلة دون أن يقابل أحد من البشر ثم بعد عدة سنوات قابل أحد المتوحشين وعلمه بعض ما وصل اليه الإنسان المتحضر من تقدم فكرى وجعله خادمه وفى نهاية القصه عاد روبنسون كروزو ومعه خادمه إلى أوربا حيث العالم المتحضر وهذه القصه تعنى إلى الكثيرين حلم الإنعزال عن هذا العالم الظالم والحياه في ظل الطبيعه الرحيمه بالنسبه لهذا العالم كما تظهر مدى التحضر الذى توصلت له الأمم الأوربيه ،هذه التقنية تعرف باسم الوثيقة الخاطئة و هي تعطي شكلاً واقعياً للقصة
رغم أن القصه تعتبر من أعظم القصص في تاريخ الأدب الأوربى إلا أن هناك تشابهاَ مريباَ بين فكرتها وفكره قصة حى بن يقظان لأبن طفيل القصه كانت مصدر لعدة قصص وأعمال تلفزيونيه أخرى مثل طرزان وماوكلى.



الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)





[IMG]http://img148.imageshack****/img148/9720/gullivertk1.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان : رحلات جاليفر
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية: Gulliver's Travels
المؤلّف : جوناثان سويفت Jonathan Swift
تدور أحداث رواية "رحلات جليفر" التي كُتبت عام 1726 حول الرجل الإنجليزي ليمويل جليفر Lemuel Gulliver الذي يكتب عن رحلاته ومغامراته. عمل جاليفر كطبيب فوق سفينة تتجه إلى الشرق، لكنها غرقت بعد أن ارتطمت بصخرة، وأخذ يسبح حتى وصل مجهداً إلى شاطئ جزيرة ليليبوت حيث استغرق في نوم عميق. عندما استيقظ وجد نفسه مقيداً إلى الارض بعدد هائل من الخيوط القوية ومحاطاً بأقزام يحملون سهاماً وأقواساً.فيبدأ بالتجوال و الترحال و يزور جليفر العديد من الأماكن منها مدينة ليليبت Lilliput حيث يبلغ طول الأشخاص هناك ست بوصات؛ ومدينة بروبدنجناج Brobdingnag التي يسكنها عمالقة يبلغ طولهم سبعين قدماً؛ وبلاد هويهنهنمس Houyhnhnms حيث يسكنها خيول يتمتعون بالذكاء والصفات البشرية. اقرأ رواية "رحلات جليفر" وستصدر حكمك على مؤلف الرواية الكاتب الإنجليزي المعروف في هذا الوقت. فعلى سبيل المثال، ستعرف الكثير عن الحروب الأهلية في ليليبت Lilliput التي سببتها الخلافات بين Big-Endians، الذين يكسرون البيض المسلوق من طرفه الأكبر وأتباع الإمبراطور الذين يأمرون بكسر البيض من طرفه الأصغر. وتهدف هذه الرواية إلى توضيح الانشقاق الذي حدث عندما اختلف هنري الثامن مع الحكومة الكاثوليكية الرومانية.



الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : جوستين
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :Justine
المؤلّف : الماركيز دو ساد Marquis de Sade
تعدّ هذه الرواية من أكثر الروايات مجوناً و عربدة، مؤلّفها هو الماركيز دو ساد و هو رجل معتوه مخبول أمضى نصف حياته في مصحّة عقلية، و من اسمه اشتقّت كلمة "سادية" و اضطراب نفسي يكمن في الشعور بالمتعة و اللذة في عذاب الآخرين
هذه واحدة من أكبر الروايات الممنوعة على مدار الأزمنة. يعتبر مؤلفها، المركيز دو ساد، دوناتيه ألفونس فرانسوا)، من أكثر الكتاب الملعونين في التاريخ، حيث يوسم بأنه منحرف، إباحي، منتهك للفضيلة، ومجنون. و إن توفير رواية "جوستين" بشكل متاح للجميع لهو خطوة أخرى نحو الحرية الفكرية للقارئ. كان ساد فيلسوفاً، غريباً نوعاً، فاحشاً نوعاً. لكن يستحق أن نسمعه-وحانت فرصته أخيراً.
من هو الغريب الذي بقي اسمه بمصطلح "السادية"؟ والسادية انحراف جنسي تستقى فيه اللذة الحسية من الألم المبتلى، أما المركيز دو ساد فأول من وجد في العنف مادة أدبية. كتب يوان بلوخ أخصائي علم الجنس الأوروبي "كان ضليعاً في الرذيلة. فهو يحتشد واصفاً بدقة مخلصة من تجاربه ومراقباته كل الأمور الشاذة المصاحبة للحياة الجنسية في زمنه بأعماله الرئيسة. وأعماله ذات قيمة ثقافية تاريخية لا جدال فيها، حيث تطلعنا على سمات وصور ومفارقات الحياة الجنسية في فرنسا فترتي الحكم القديم والثورة العظمى".
"جوستين" كابوس طويل، ينطلق بمشاهد عنف وتعذيب وانحراف مغاير. لكن هناك ما يشبه الحلم في هذا الكتاب، يبدو أن المركيز المشؤوم قد ترجم تقريباً خيالاته المحمومة عن الألم إلى ضرب من الأدب. هو كتاب مريب، كتاب مثير يستحث العقل، كما أنه كتاب مريع. لم يقرأه أحد وعاد كما كان، لأن "جوستين"، ككل أدب عظيم، تصبح جزءاً من تجربة القارئ، وإن صدف وقرأها فسيملكه فهم أشد مضاء لقوى الرعب التي تحكم العالم.
رواية "جوستين" مجرد خيال طبعاً. فهي نتاج رجل مختل مستوحش منحل مريض، تصادف أنه كان عبقرية أدبية. فما من صفحة تبدي مرض ساد الواضح إلا وتبدي عبقريته أيضاً. لكن هذا الكتاب المعذب والمعذب قطعة فن خالص بالقدر ذاته. فهو يضم مكافآت للقارئ القدير، كما يقدم نظرات سيكولوجية ثاقبة لمن يود فهم تجليات الشر لا تجاهلها.


الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]== العصر الحديث ==




]العنوان بالعربية :[/u] كبرياء و هوى
العنوان الأصلي (باانجليزية) :Pride and Prejudice
المؤلّف : جين أوستن Jane Austen
تعد "جين أوستن" صاحبة هذه الرواية من أعظم الكاتبات الإنكليزيات اللواتي برعن في تصوير الواقع الذين يعيشون في مجتمعهم. وهم في ربيع العمر، فكما هو معروف عنها أنا قد دوّنت روايتها الأولى "الحب والصداقة" لتسلية عائلتها وهي لا تتجاوز الخامسة عشر من العمر، ولم تحظ رواياتها الستة والتي انتشرت خلال مدة استغرقت تسعة أعوام-بشعبية كبيرة إلا بعد مرور عدد من السنين.
كانت رواية "كبرياء وهوى"-الذي يحتوي هذا الكتاب ترجمتها ونصها الحرفي باللغة الإنكليزية-من أفضل أعمالها، وقد تحدثت فيها عن القرى الإنكليزية الصغيرة مثل تلك القرى التي عاشت فيها الكاتبة نفسها. وكان موضوع روايتها: الفرح والحزن، الأمل والخوف، النجاح والفشل في الحياة اليومية للناس مثل أولئك الناس الذين تعرفهم جين. فعائلة السيد بنيت في هذه الرواية تشبه عائلة الكاتب نفسها في الكثير من المواضيع. وجين أوستن تشبه شخصية إليزابيت بنيت إلى حدّ كبير.
لم تكتب جين عن الحروب أو عن أحداث عظيمة أخرى. بالرغم من أنها شهدت مدة من الحرب والثورة عدم الاستقرار الاجتماعي. لم تشترك شخصياتها في نضالات الحياة أو الموت الخطيرة، لكنها انشغلت في نوع من المشاكل التي يواجهها أي شخص-أشياء تقلق كل شخص في حياته الخاصة وفي حياة الناس القريبين منه.
كان لدى جين إحساساً حاداً لمعرفة طبائع البشر. ورواياتها مليئة بصور الناس الذين يعتبرون أنفسهم أفضل مما هم عليه. ولأهمية كتبها بين كتب وروايات الأدب العالمي عني بإعادة طباعتها في هذه النسخة التي بين أيدينا والتي تحتوي بالإضافة إلى النصّ الأصلي الإنجليزي على النص المترجم إلى اللغة العربية والهدف من ذلك إطلاع القارئ العربي الناشئ على مكنونات الأدب الإنكليزي وكذلك تدعيم قاموسه اللغوي بالعديد من المفردات اللغوية الهامة باللغتين الإنكليزية والعربية. كما وتحتوي النسخة أيضاً على تدريبات شاملة لمحاور الرواية كلها ألحقت بنهايتها، لمساعدة الطلبة والقرّاء على فهم واستيعاب المضمون الروائي.

الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية :[/u] كوخ العم توم
العنوان الأصلي (انجليزية) : Uncle Tom's Cabin
المؤلّفة : هارييت ستاو Harriet Stowe
عدد الصفحات : 288 صفحة


هذا الكتاب فجر قضية تحرير الرق في أمريكا وأدى بشكل ما إلى نشوب الحرب الأهلية .. لا شيء كالأدب يجعلك تتبنى قضية أبطال سود يباعون كالحيوانات من يد ليد .. كتاب كتبته امرأة فغير تاريخ أمريكا. 
كوخ العم توم إحدى أشهر الروايات في الأدب الأميركي كله، لقد صورت فيها صاحبتها حياة الزنوج الأميركيين قبل الحرب الأهلية، فألهبت أصحاب النفوس الكريمة وأثارت الرأي العام الأميركي ضد المظالم النازلة بتلك الفئة من المواطنين، فكانت حرب تحرير العبيد (عام 1861) وثم النصر للولايات الشمالية على الولايات الجنوبية، وغدا اسم هاربيت ستاو رمزاً للمحبة الخالدة، تباركه ملايين الشفاه وتمجد العمل الذي قدمته صاحبته.
لقد اشتهرت رواية كوخ العم توم عند وصدورها، وتوالت طبعاتها وترجماتها شهراً بعد شهر. ليس هذا فحسب، بل إن خمسمائة ألف امرأة إنكليزية وقعن خطاب شكر موجهاً إلى المؤلفة، وجمعت اسكتلندة ألف جنيه من أشد سكانها فقراً، بنساً واحداً من كل شخص، كمساعدة رمزية لحركة تحرير العبيد.


التـــرجـــمة الـــعربية
Password : tipsclub

النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : فرانكنشتاين
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Frankenstein
المؤلّف : ماري شيلي Mary Shelley
ارتبط اسم ماري شيلي بقصص الرعب وكان أشهرها على الإطلاق "فرانكشتاين" التي نشرت في العام 1818. وهي قصة مرعبة عن عالم يدعى فرنكشتاين نجح في جمع أعضاء بشرية وحولّها إلى وحش مخيف ومرعب، وكان لهذا الوحش قوة رهيبة استغلها فرانكشتاين على الأشخاص المقربين منه.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)








العنوان بالعربية :[/u] جاك المؤمن بالقدر
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) : Jacques le fataliste
المؤلّف : ديدرو Denis Diderot
في الفرنسية مثل يقول (النبيذ الفاخر ليس بحاجة إلى شعار). وهذا ينطبق على هذه الرواية لديدرو. وإذا كنا نعتبر عذوبة نثر الجاحظ وابن المقفع أو روعة شعر المتنبي وأبي العلاء المعري من المسلمات، فمثل ذلك يصح في كل ما كتبه علم من عصر الأنوار أسمه ديدرو, عرفه العالم قبلنا بقرنين ونيف, فبالأمس القريب ظهر العمل الأول (ابن شقيق رامو) واليوم يظهر (جاك). والرواية تحقق حلماً يراود المترجم من أيام الدراسة حيث كانت مقرراً دراسياً جامعياً حلماً في أن يتمكن الذين يحبهم ولا يجيدون اللغة الفرنسية من قراءة هذه الرواية. أما وهو يردد: أنا أحب إذن أنا موجود فمن دواعي السعادة أن يكون هؤلاء على اتساع وطن وامتداد أرض.


التـــرجـــمة الـــعربية
------------------
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)







العنوان بالعربية : الملهاة الإنسانية
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) : /
المؤلّف : بلزاك Honoré de Balzac
أربع قصص تجمع بينها براعة الطرفة وظرف الفكاهة ولذعة النقد المبطن ودقة ملاحظة المشهد. وهذه القصص هي: أمير من بوهيمية: البوهيميون هم مجموعة من الشباب تعيش دون ضوابط أو موارد تستند إليها، تحيا بالأمل، وتقهر البؤس بالإيمان بالذات، وتتغذى بالمحبة، من أمرائهم لا بالغرين الذي تروي القصة مغامراته مع التفاتة الى المعركة الأدبية القائمة بين بلزاك وسانت بوف وحياة المسرح ومؤلفيه. رجل أعمال: قصة قصيرة تبدأ بنبذة عن اللوريتات أولئك الفتيات اللعوبات المرحات اللواتي يستسيغ صحبتهن النبلاء والعياشون ومنهم مكسيم دي تراي المدين الذي يمكر بالدائنين الى أن يأتي دائن يتمكن بدهائه من المكر به وبفتاته اللعوب. غوديسار الشهير: إنه الوكيل التجاري الجواب المتناسق في الشكل والسحنة والصوت واللهجة مع مهنته، الذي أفرزته البرجوازية التجارية وتطور وسائل الإعلان وشمولها الى جانب المواد الاستهلاكية كالشالات والخمور، حيث يتعرض غوديسار لممازحة من قروي ماكر يرسله الى مهووس خفيف العقل ويبدأ بينهما حوار الطرشان في قصة ممتعة تتجلى فيها دعابة البسطاء وروح الفكاهة السائدة في الأرياف. غوديسار الثاني: إنه المتجر الثابت وسط أضواء باريس المستخدم الهادىء ذو الحركات الخجول والعبارة المستحبة أو سيدة الرجل الضخم ذو الوجه الطلق.


الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)





العنوان بالعربية : مختارات من مسرحيات تشيخوف
العنوان الأصلي (/) : /
المؤلّف : أنطون تشيخوف Anton Chekhov
"لقد أردت فحسب أن أقول للناس بصدق وصراحة: انظروا إلى أنفسكم، انظروا كيف تحيون حياة سيئة مملة فأهم شيء أن يفهم الناس ذلك، وعندما يفهمون سيشيدون حتماً حياة أخرى أفضل... وستكون حياة مختلفة تماماً، لا تشبه هذه الحياة". هكذا قال الكاتب الروسي العظيم أنطون تشيخوف (1860-1904). 
إن اسم تشيخوف يقف عن جدارة إلى جانب اسمي ليف تولستوي وفيودور دوستويفسكي. وكان تشيخوف يمقت طغيان وظلم وكذب وغرور "الأقوياء" ومهانة "الضعفاء" ويحارب بلا هوادة ضد الابتذال بكل صورة، ويقدر فوق كل شيء العدل والحقيقة والكرامة الإنسانية والجمال الروحي. 
ورغم أن قرنا من الزمان يفصلنا عن الكاتب، فإن أعماله تبدو اليوم وكأنما كتبها أديب معاصر، ذلك أن موهبة الفنان الحقيقي وقلبه الطيب الشريف يتخطيان حدود الزمان. 

SIZE="4"]
التـــرجـــمة الـــعربية
------------------





العنوان بالعربية : الجريمة و العقاب
العنوان الأصلي (بالروسية) :Преступление и наказание
المؤلّف : فيودور دوستويفسكي Fyodor Dostoevsky
يحظى الكُّتاب الروس بمكانة مرموقة بين صفوة الكتاب العالميين، فقد تميزوا بقدرتهم على التعبير عن مكنونات النفس البشرية وما يعتمد بداخلها من عواطف ومشاعر كما عرف عنهم اهتمامهم بالأسلوب الذي بلغ معهم أرفع مستوى. وقد عمقوا بأعمالهم الأدبية الرائعة صلات التواصل بين البشر، إذ بحثوا أموراً ومواضيع مشتركة تهم جميع الناس مهما اختلفت مشاعرهم، فلقد عالجوا قضايا الوجود الكبرى التي تشغل بال الناس والتي يبحثون لها عن حلول. 
ودستويفسكي ليس استثناءً من هذا فقد عرف بتوجهه الإنساني وبنزعته الفلسفية التي بدت واضحة في أعماله الأدبية حيث يتجلى في هذه الرواية التزاوج بين الصنعة الفنية والبعد الفكري الذي يضفي على الرواية ملمحاً رسالياً إن صح القول. وليس ذلك بمستغرب فإن دوستويفسكي كاتب يشكل بحد ذاته وحدة متكاملة وعالماً شائع الأرجاء يضطرم بشتى أنواع الفكر والصراعات، حتى تختلط العناصر ولا تتميز عن بعضها. 
ولعل هذا العمل هو صورة عن مصيره الذاتي ولربما عبر فيه عن نفسه أكثر مما فعل في كتب أخرى. فالبطل هنا بلغ به الحال أن ارتضى بما أحاطه من شظف وجوع بعد أن كان يشعر بمرارة وألم. وهذا ما يميز دوستويفسكي إذ عاش طفولة بائسة حيث كان أبوه طبيباً عسكرياً. 
أما بحثه في هذه الرواية كما تبين من عنوانها فهو موضوع الجريمة وقضية الخير والشر التي ترتبط بالجريمة، فهو يصور ما يعتمل في نفس المجرم وهو يقدم على جريمته، ويصور مشاعره وردود أفعاله، كما يرصد المحرك الأول والأساس للجريمة حيث يصور شخصاً متمرداً على الأخلاق. يحاول الخروج عليها بكل ما أوتي من قوة، إذ تدفعه قوة غريبة إلى المغامرة حتى ابعد الحدود لقد اكتشف بطل الرواية راسكولينوف أن الإنسان المتفوق لذا شرع بارتكاب جريمته ليبرهن تفوقه، لكن العقاب الذي تلقاه هذا الرجل كان قاسياً إذ اتهم بالجنون وانفصل عن بقية البشر وقام بينه وبين من يعرف حاجز رهيب دفعه إلى التفكير بالانتحار.


الــترجمة الــعربية
Password : tipsclub
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الروسية)[/align][/SIZE]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]




العنوان بالعربية : الإخوة كارامازوف
العنوان الأصلي (بالروسية) :(براتخا كارامزفي) Братья Карамазовы
المؤلّف : فيودور دوستويفسكي Fyodor Dostoevsky
لقد ظل سائداً على وجه العموم أن دوستويفسكي هو كاتب قاس ومتشائم، تنتابه هواجس يصعب تفسيرها، يتناول فيها طبيعة الإنسان وميله إلى ارتكاب الجريمة. ولكنه برز ككاتب أول للقراء وكان دائماً يذهب إلى تقديم أفكاره بأسلوب سائغ، ويعتبر روح الدعابة نقطة جوهرية في الرواية. إن "الأخوة كارامازوف" التي يضم هذا الكتاب نصها بانوراما دوستويفسكي هي بانوراما دوستويفسكي المؤمنة بعمق بالمعتقدات الراسخة: وجود الرب وخلود الروح وحرية المرء والحال المشؤومة للعالم القائم بدون إله على مبادئ نسبية فقط. وهذه القضايا لم تناقش من قبل شخصيات دوستويفسكي فحسب، وإنما غرزت أيضاً عمله الفلسفي. 
لقد عالجت "الأخوة كارامازوف" كثيراً من القضايا التي تتعلق بالبشر، كالروابط العائلية وتربية الأطفال والعلاقة بين الدولة والكنيسة وفوق كل ذلك مسؤولية كل شخص تجاه الآخرين. ضم الكتاب بطبعته هذا نصاً للقصة باللغة الإنكليزية يقابلها ترجمتها بالعربية، مع ملحق ضم مجموعة من الأسئلة تساعد الطفل والناشئ على استيعاب المعلومات وتحرك فيه ملكة التفكير والبحث والاستنتاج.



الــترجمة الــعربية
Password : tipsclub
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الروسية)





العنوان بالعربية : الحرب و السلم
العنوان الأصلي (بالروسية) :(فوينا إي مير) Война и мир
المؤلّف : ليو تولستويLeo Tolstoy 
"وكان نيكولا الصغير، وله من العمر الآن خمسة عشر عاماً، وهو فتى ذكي، ناحل، ممروض كستنائي الشعر المجعد، كثير جمال العينين، مغتبطاً لأن العم بيير، كما كان يناديه، هو عنده موضوع إعجاب وحب جموحين. ولم يجرب أي إنسان أن يوحي إليه بحب مخصوص لبيير الذي ما كان يراه إلا في النادر من الأحايين. وكانت الكونتيس ماري، التي أخذت أمر تربيته على عاتقها، قد جهدت بكل ما أوتيت من قوى كما تحمل نيكولا الصغير على حب زوجها بقدر ما كانت تحبه هي نفسها، وكان الصغير يحب عمه في الحقيقة، لكن بشيء غير محسوس من الازدراء، بينما هو يعبد بيير عبادة حقيقة. وما كانت به رغبة في الصيرورة فارساً، أو الحصول على صليب القديس جورج مثل عمه نيكولا.
كان يريد أن يكون عالماً، ذكياً، طيباً مثل بيير، وكان محياه يتألق سعاة على الدوام في حضرة بيير، لكنه يحمر خجلاً ويضيق نفسه عندما يخاطبه عمه، وما كان ينطق كلمة واحدة تسقط من شفتي بيير، ومن ثم يتذكر ذلك وحده أو مع ديسال، ويحاول أن يخمن معنى كل ما سمعت أذناه، وكانت حياة بيير الماضية، وأحزانه حتى عام 1812 (كان قد شكل عنها صورة غامضة شعرية بناء على الأحاديث التي سمعها) ومغامراته في موسكو، ووقوعه في الأسر وأفلاطون كاراتاييف (الذي حدثه بيير عنه) وحبه لناتاشا (التي كان الصبي يحبها أيضا بعاطفة خاصة)، وبصورة خاصة صداقته لأبيه الذي ما كان يستطيع أن يتذكره، هذا كله كان يجعل من بيير، في عينيه، بطلاً وقديساً".

رائعة تولستوي تحدث عن نفسها في هذا المقطع الذي اختزل فيه الروائي المبدع شطراً كبيراً من أحداث الحرب والسلم، تجاوز تولستوي جدار الوصفيات ليتغلغل في عمق شخصياته المرسومة بدقة، يستشف المشاعر والدوافع، معرباً مكامن الحب الكراهية، القوة والضعف في النفس.الإنسانية. يُدخل تولستوي القارئ في عالمه الذي نسجه من خيوط الواقع التاريخي حيناً، الحياتي أحياناً الخيالي أطواراً، يقف معه على عتبات القصور ليشهد الحفلات التي تعكس نمط حياة طبقة الأمراء والنبلاء الفرنسيين والروس، واقفاً على نمطية تفكيرهم مسترسلاً في الأجواء التاريخية التي استدعى تولوستوي من خلالها أحداث الحرب الذي برع في وصف ساحاتها وجنودها وقوادها وعتادها وعدّتها حتى يخيل للقارئ سماعه قرع السيوف وصهيل الخيول وصوت أزيز العربات. يعيش معه حتى صخب النصر ومرارة الانكسار ويفرق أكثر في مشاعر الإنسان المنقاد إلى مصير مجهول في حرب فرضت عليه، بريشة فنان يرسم ويلون لوحات الحرب السلام، وبمعاني وخيال الروائي يسترسل في سرد حكاية يمتزج فيها الواقع بالخيال، وبمهارة المؤرخ يؤرخ لأحداث ولمعارك دارت رحاها في فترة من فترات التاريخ وبدقة المحلل النفسي الاجتماعي يشخص حالات ومكامن الضعف والقوة في شخصياته، وإبداع الإنسان يجسد الإنسان في حربه وفي سلمه.



** الترجمة العربية **
الجزء1 - االجزء2
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الروسية)






العنوان بالعربية : آنا كارنينا
العنوان الأصلي (بالروسية) : Анна Каренина
المؤلّف : ليو تولستويLeo Tolstoy 
آنا كارنينا رائعة تولستوي رواية تحكي قصة آنا الزوجة التي حكم عليها بعلاقة عاطفية أبعدتها عن ابنها الوحيد... ورمت بها في زوايا مجتمع حكم عليها بالازدراء والمهانة، وروعة آنا كارنينا ليست من طبيعة الحكاية فهناك المئات من هذه القصص ولكن روعتها تنبع من براعة تولوستوي في التداخل مع الحدث في جريانه... فأحداث الرواية ساحة تتحرك في رحابها طبقة من النبلاء الروس الذين ودعوا نظام القنانة وانتقلوا من الإقطاع القديم إلى ارستقراطية جديدة.
تطغو على سطح أحداث آنا كارنينا نماذج بشرية متنوعة معظمها مريض بمرض الطبقية، مرض النبل، مرض الإرث الثقيل، والنماذج البشرية هذه هي غالباً نماذج مهتزة غير سوية، تتفاعل في داخلها صراعات كثيرة، أبرزها ما بين القلب والعقل أو بين الحب والواجب، وما بين القديم والجديد، وما بين العبودية والعدالة والمساواة. وبعد كل ذلك آنا كارنينا هي عصارة جهد تولستوي وفيها الكثير من نفسه، ومن آرائه، وتجاربه الشخصية التي يجسدها غالباً البطل الريفي ليفين، ويجسد بعضها الكسيس كارنين، وهي إلى جانب ذلك لوحة نصور المجتمع الروسي في أدق مرحلة من مراحل تاريخية.
والروائي ليوتولستوي أديب روسي من أبرز الشخصيات الأدبية في عصره وأكثرها تأثيراً في الأدب الروسي والأدب العالمي على حد السواء. ولد في أسرة روسية متوسطة الحال ماتت والدته بعد فترة قصيرة من ولادته وتبعها والده بعد عدة أعوام. درس تولستوي اللغات الشرقية والقانون، وتعرف ومن صغره على الأدب العربي، حيث كان يجلس مع أطفال العائلة الآخرين على فراش جدتهم، مشاركينها الاستماع إلى ما يقصه الفلاح العجوز الأعمي ستيبان من قصص ألف ليلة وليلة. وقد انطبعت هذه الحكايات في ذهن الطفل تولستوي ولازمه الإعجاب بها حتى نهاية حياته، في العام 1873 بدأ بكتابة آنا كارنينا وأنهاها في العام 1877 وما أكثر المسودات التي كتبها حتى تنامت الرواية آسرة وعميقة في جانبها الأخلاقي. ولأهمية هذه الرواية العالمية الخالدة ترجمت إلى معظم لغات العالم



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الروسية)






العنوان بالعربية : مدام بوفاري
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :Madame Bovary
المؤلّف : جوستاف فلوبيرGustave Flaubert 
"مدام بوفاري" من أروع الروايات التي عرفها الأدب العالمي في القرن الماضي، إن لم تكن أروعها على الإطلاق. وقد كرس بها غوستاف فلوبير، أكبر روائي فرنسي مع بالزاك في القرن التاسع عشر، انتصار المذهب الواقعي على المذهب الرومانتيكي؛ ومن هنا تأثيرها العميق في مجرى الرواية العالمية المعاصرة.
وعند صدور "مدام بوفاري" أقامت النيابة العامة الفرنسية الدعوى على فلوبير بتهمة اللاأخلاقية، ولكن محامي الكاتب ألقى مرافعة رائعة دافع فيها عن الرواية دفاعاً بليغاً لم تجد المحكمة معه إلا أن تبرئ الرواية وتعتبرها عملاً فنياً ممتازاً.
"إيما رووالت" ابنة فلاح ثري وزوجة "شارل بوفاري" طبيب وموظف بالصحة وأرمل لسيدة من الأثرياء المستبدين. عاشت "إيما" وتربت في الدير، وكانت تتنسم مباهج الحياة من الروايات الغرامية التي كانت تقرؤها. وفي إحدى الحفلات الراقصة في قصر الثري "فوبيسار" اكتشفت الحياة الحقيقية وبذخها.
وقرر زوجها أن يعيشا في إحدى القرى "يونفيل لاباي". وهناك عرفت كثيرا من الشخصيات مثل الصيدلي "أومييه" والراهب "بورتيسيان" و"ليون ديبوي" و"رودولف بولونجيه" الشاب الوسيم. ووضعت "إيما" طفلتها الأولى، وبعد بضعة أشهر أقامت علاقة غرامية مع الشاب "رودولف" وقررت أن تهرب معه، ولكنه رحل بدون أن يودعها.
عاشت "إيما" فترة عصيبة، وفي إحدى الليالي ذهبت إلى المسرح مع زوجها، وهناك تعرفت على "ليون" الذي أصبح هو الآخر عشيقها. بدأت تخترع الأكاذيب لزوجها لكي ترى "ليون" وقد أنفقت كثيراً من الأموال كهدايا وقروض لـ"ليون"، وقامت برهن جميع مجوهراتها لتاجر جشع يسمى "أورو".



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)






العنوان بالعربية : الكونت دي مونت كريستو
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :Le Comte de Monte-Cristo
المؤلّف : ألكسندر دوماس Alexandre Dumas
مضمون هذه القصة التي بين أيدينا هي قصة شاب اتهم زوراً بأنه من الموالين لسياسة "نابليون بونابرت" وأنه يريد إطاحة الملك الجديد ليعود نابليون إلى الحكم. هذه التهمة جعلته يقضي فترة من الزمن في سجن يقع على إحدى الجزر النائية في المحيط، وجعلته أيضاً يخلف وعده لخطيبته بالزواج منها. ولكن لماذا اتهم بالتحريض؟ وما مضمون الرسالة التي حملها إلى رجل في جزيرة ألبا؟ هذا ما سيطالعه القارئ في هذه القصة المترجمة.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)







العنوان بالعربية : الفرسان الثلاثة
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :Les Trois Mousquetaires
المؤلّف : ألكسندر دوماس Alexandre Dumas
هذا الكتاب الذي بين يدينا هو من أشهر كتب "ألكسندر دوماس"، وفيها يصور البطولة والفروسية في القرن السابع عشر، ويقدم صور صادقة لحياة البلاط الفرنسي في ذلك العهد والصراع العنيف بين السلطتين المدنية والروحية وذلك في قالب قصصي مشوق يستهوي القارىء ويأخذه في زحلة خيالية إلى العصور السابقة حيث المغامرات والتشويق والفروسية والقوة.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]



العنوان بالعربية : البؤساء
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :Les Misèrables
المؤلّف : فيكتور هيجو Victor Hugo
كتاب "البؤساء" ليس قصة فحسب... إنه تشريح لأمراض المجتمع، بمبضع جرّاح خبير متمرس، وصادق مشاعره وأحاسيسه قبل هذا وذاك.. البؤساء قطع من حياتنا في جوانبها المظلمة التي تقرع أجراس الخطر.. مخدرة من آفاق الفقر والجهل والمرض.. التي تغتال كل يوم على مرأى العالم المتحضر ومسمع مئات وآلاف الأنفس، وتشيع في العالم جواً من القتامة المخيفة.
وفيكتور هيجو في "البؤساء" يتفوق على نفسه في أسلوب عرضه وتناوله لحيوات أبطال هذه الملحمة، التي تعد بحق من أروع رومانسيات الأدب العالمي الحديث.
تصور هذه الرواية مرحلة من حياة المجتمع الفرنسي وتمر بالثورة الفرنسية. صور "هيجو" عبر حياة جان فالجان وكوزيت، القدرة الإنسانية المذهلة على الكفاح، والصبر على الظلم، والرقة والجمال الإنساني والوفاء المتمثل في رجل، هو سجين سابق، عانى من الظلم وقساوة البشر، ولكنه، وبالرغم من ذلك عاد إلى إنسانية رائعة، فساعد كل مظلوم واحتضن كوزيت بأكثر مما يحتضن أب ابنته، وتحمل الظلم لكي يوصلها إلى بر الأمان.


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)







العنوان بالعربية : أحدب نوتردام
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :Notre-Dame de Paris
المؤلّف : فيكتور هيجو Victor Hugo
لغجرية أسميرالدا وعنزتها العبقرية: دجالي!.. هما شغل شاغل مدينة باريس بأسرها. تحولت كاتدرائية نوتردام إلى جحيم يقذف النار والموت الزؤام.. من أعالي قممه الحجرية الصلبة.. كوازيمودو.. الأحدب القبيح الشكل أقبح من الشيطان.. لكنه يملك فؤاداً صافياً ونفساً طاهرة لقد أحب الغجرية وتحول إلى وحش مفترس في سبيل إنقاذها من مخالب المشنقة. "أحدب نوتردام" أروع قصة تاريخية إنسانية كتبت بأسلوب شاعري عبقري.. بقلم أشهر كاتب "فيكتور هيجو" الذي غزا العالم والشاشة الفضية بخاصة, بأفكاره الفلسفية العميقة وكلماته الروائية الملهمة.


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)






العنوان بالعربية : شعلة قنديل
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) : / 
المؤلّف : غاستون باشلار Gaston Bachelar
إذا كان حالم الشعلة يحادثها، فهو يحادث نفسه، وهاهو شاعره حين يكبّر العالم، مصير العالم، وحين يتأمل في مآل الشعلة، إنما يكبّر الحالم اللغة لأنه يعبّر عن جمال العالم. وبتعبير تجميلي كهذا، تكبر الحياة النفسية عينها وترتفع. فقد أعطى تأمل الشعلة لحياة الحالم النفسية غذاء صعودياً، تغذية عمودية مصعّدة. إنها غذاء هوائي، مناقض لكل "الأغذية الأرضية"، وليس هناك مبدأ أفعل منه لإناطة التعيينات الشعرية بمعنى حيوي. الالتهاب عالياً، وأعلى دائماً ليكون على يقين من توليد النور.
لبلوغ هذا "المرتفع النفسي"، لا مناص من نفخ كل الانطباعات، نافثين فيها مادة شعرية. هذا وأن الإسهام الشعري هو كافٍ بالنسبة للمؤلف غاستون باشلار لتقديمها في كتابه هذا وحدة للأحلام التي جمعها تحت برج القنديل. ويمكن أن تحمل هذه السيرة عنواناً فرعياً: "شعر ألسنة اللهب". عملياً وهو في استطرادته هذه لا يأمل إلا في متابعة خط واحد من الأحلام، ويبقى في نطاق وحدة مثلٍ واحد، وذلك بغاية بلوغ جماليات عينيّة، جماليات قد لا تكون مشغولة بسجالات فيلسوف، ولا تكون معقلنة بعقلانية أفكار عامة، سهلة. إن الشعلة، والشعلة وحدها تستطيع تجسيد الوجود بكل خيلاته، وتعيين الكائن بكل أشباحه، فالشعلة تثمر الخيال الأدبي، وفي هذا المنحى يقدم باشلار استطلاعته حول الخيال الأدبي، في محاولة لتحقيق الواقع بالكلام، الرسم بالكلمات، ذاك أن الخيلات المحكية تترجم الإثارة الخارقة التي يتلقاها خيالنا من أبسط الشعل.


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)






العنوان بالعربية : الأم
العنوان الأصلي (بالروسية) : На дне 
المؤلّف : مكسيم غوركي Maxim Gorky
"الأم" ليست فصلاً من فصول كفاح شعب في سبيل حريته، ولا هي صورة عن نضال طبقة عاملة تريد مكاناً لها تحت الشمس، وتطالب في الحياة بحق لها، وهي ليست قصة العمال في كل مكان، في كل بقعة من بقاع العالم، هؤلاء الذين أدركوا دورهم التاريخي الأعظم في تحرير المجتمع، أو هم لا يزالون يتحسسونه تحسساً، ولعلهم في بعض الأحيان لم يدركوه بعد، وهي ليست قصة إنسانية جمعاء، في صعودها المستمر نحو إنسانية أكثر احتمالاً، ونحو حقيقة أكثر كمالاً، ونحو حقيقة أكثر كمالاً، ونحو حقيقة أكثر عظمة، ونحو عقل أعظم شأناً وحرية. إنها في الحق كل ذلك، وبالإضافة إليه قصة "امرأ’"، قصة "أم" من أفراد الطبقة العاملة، "امرأة" قضت جل سني عمرها حتى الأربعين، أو يزيد، في حياة لا معنى لها ولا هدف، قضتها في الظلمة القاتمة كما عبرت هي نفسها عن ذلك، لا تكاد تدرك حتى حقيقة إيمانها بالله الذي تعبد حتى يكون لها عقيدة سياسية تدافع عنها، ومع ذلك فإن الفعالية الثورة الخائض غمارها فتاها ورفاقه المتكتلون حوله قد اجتذبتها إليها شيئاً فشيئاً، وجعلت منها بالتدريج مناضلة إنسانية فذة، وإحدى بطلات العالم الجديد الذي ما برح في دور المخاض. 


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الروسية)






العنوان بالعربية : البحث عن الزمن المفقود
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) : Le Temps retrouvé 
المؤلّف : مارسيل بروست Marcel Proust
"البحث عن الزمن المفقود" مغامرة كائن رائع الذكاء، مريض الإحساس، ينطلق من طفولته في البحث عن السعادة المطلقة ، فلا يلقاها في الأسرة ولا في الحب ولا في العالم ويرى نفسه منساقا إلى البحث عن مطلق خارج الزمان ، شاأن المتصوفين من الرهبان ، فيلقاه في الفن مما يؤدي إلى اختلاط الرواية بحياة الروائي وإلى انتهاء الكتاب لحظة يستطيع الرواوي بعدما استعاد الزمان ان يبد أكتابه، فتنقلب بذلك الحية الطويلة على نفسها لتغلق الحلقة العملاقة.
رواية تقارب المليون كلمة بأشخاص تبلغ المائتين أشبة ما تكون بالتمثال الروحي الذي يصمد كالصخر في وجه العاديات. أنها مرثاة للدمار الذي يصنعه الزمن بالأشياء والناس إن غفلت. 


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الروسية)






العنوان بالعربية : الغريب
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :L'&Eacute;tranger 
المؤلّف : ألبير كامو Albert Camus
"حول هذا الملجأ حيث تنطفئ الميدان كان المساء يثير الكآبة في النفس، وكانت أمي حينا أصبحت قريبة من الموت تريد أن تحس بأنها حرة وأنها مستعدة لأن تعيش مرة أخرى، ولم يكن من حق أحد قط أن يبكي عليها وأنا أيضاً أحس بأني مستعد لأن أحيا من جديد وأشعر كما لو كانت هذه القضية الكبيرة التي غمرتني قد طهرتني من الشر وحررتني من الأمل أمام هذا الليل المشحون بالعلامات والنجوم، وقد تفتحت نفسي لأول مرة لما في العالم من عدم مبالاة يتسم بالحنان، وعدم المبالاة هذا الذي يظهره العالم نحوي والذي ينطوي أيضاً على معنى الأخوة جعلني أيضاً أمس أني كنت سعيداً وان هذه السعادة لم تفارقني، ولكي ينتهي كل شيء على ما يرام ولكي لا أشعر بكثير من الوحدة لم يعد أمامي إلا أن أتمنى أن يحضر متفرجون كثيرون يوم تنفيذ الحكم بإعدامي، وأن يستقبلوني بصيحات الكراهية".
غريب يروي قصته التي تبدأ بغربته عن بلده وثم بموت أمه، وأحداث نتابع بعد ذلك يرويها بنفسه، ليصبح القارئ أكثر قرباً من هذا الشخص الذي بالحقيقة مثلت غربته عن نفسه غربته الحقيقية في العالم وعن الكون وخالقه... وفي أتون هذه القرية لم يبقى له من صديق سوى الإعدام الذي حكم عليه لارتكابه جريمة قتل شاب. أحداث تتناوب لتعكس أكثر صراع الإنسان مع نفسه والرواية هي الأولى لألبير كامو الحائز على جائزة نوبل للآداب.


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الروسية)



العنوان : أولاد حارتنا
المؤلّف : نجيب محفوظ
تعتبر هذه الرواية من أشهر روايات نجيب محفوظ وأكثرها إشكالية إذ يعالج المؤلف من خلال السيرورة الروائية والشخصيات مشاكل الإنسان الباحث عن مكان وهدف له في المجتمع والحياة. ويسجل محفوظ مع هذه الرواية نهاية مرحلة مراهقة الرواية في مصر، أو ربما في العالم العربي كله، ودخول الرواية العربية مرحلة الرشد. وقد نوهت الأكاديمية السويدية بها عندما منحت الأديب نجيب محفوظ جائزة نوبل للآداب في العام 1988.


تـحميل الكتـاب




العنوان : حول العالم في 200 يوم
المؤلّف : أنيس منصور
الطبعة الثانية عشر في رحلة العمر لأنيس منصور.. بعد أن نفدت طبعاته كلها وسجلت أرقاماً قياسية في التوزيع.. وبعد أن حاز جائزة الدولة.
يقول طه حسين في مقدمة الطبعة الثالثة لهذا الكتاب: "هذا كتاب ممتع حقاً: تقرؤه، فلا تنقص متعتك، بل تزيد كلما تقدمت في قراءته".
ويقول محمود تيمور في مقدمة الطبعة "التاسعة": كاتب الرحلات الناجح هو الذي تتوفر له ألمعية الملاحظة، ورهافة الفطنة، وسرعة الالتقاط والقدرة على استبانة الملامح والمعالم وبخاصة ما يدق منها على النظرة العابرة، وما يتصل منها بالعادات والسلوك والأوضاع الاجتماعية التي لا تخلو من غرابة.. وكل هذه المؤهلات تستجمع للأستاذ أنيس منصور..
والكتاب هو رحلة أنيس منصور حول العالم التي استغرقت 200 يوم، وظلت حديث الملايين بين العالم العربي ونقلتها الصحف العالمية ووكالات الأنباء... إذ كانت أطول وأروع رحلة في تاريخ الصحافة العربية، كما كانت أول دورة كاملة يقوم بها صحفي حول العالم!
فمن القاهرة إلى الهند، والسلام، والأفاعي، والمحبة، وعبادة الأبقار، إلى مقبرة غاندي عند ملتقى البحور الثلاثة.. إلى بيت عرابي باشا في (كاندي)، إلى إندونيسيا وتحضير الأرواح بالسلة... إلى جزيرة الهنود العارية.. إلى أستراليا قارة الصحة والكانجرو والمال والمستقبل.. إلى الفيليبين التي ترقص نهاراً لكل السائحين.. إلى هونج كونج جزيرة الابتسام والفساتين المشقوقة.. إلى اليابان حيث اللؤلؤ والجيشا وكل شيء صغير.. إلى الجنة الحمراء في جزيرة "هاواي" حيث البراكين والأناناس وبنات الهولا في ظل القمر تحت أشجار جوز الهند.. إلى أمريكا نصف العالم الجديد، بلاد السيارات الفخمة والشوارع الجميلة والكواكب والسرعة والملايين من أصحاب الملايين. إلى أوربا نصف العالم المتحضر.
إلى جميع البلاد والبقاع.. تصاحب أنيس منصور وأنت نغرق في الضحك... مأخوذ من السخرية، مبهور بما يقدمه لك في كتاب العمر عن رحلة العمر، في كتاب هو من


تـحميل الكتـاب




العنوان : رأس مونتبيرو الضائع
المؤلّف : أنطونيو تابوكي Antonio Tabucchi
تعالج الرواية موضوعاً يحدث في البرتغال في المرحلة اللاحقة على الدكتاتورية, في مرحلة الديمقراطية, لكنها الديمقراطية التي ما تزال مؤسساتها بأيدي من يعتبرون أستمراراً للعهد السابق, سواء على صعيد العقلية التسلطية الموروثة عن العهد السابق أو على صعيد التفكير عند هؤلاء. لذلك نجد أن الهم الأساسي الذي تنطوي عليه الرواية هو الحرية والقمع, والصحافي يلعب دوراً مهماً في كشف الحقائق, تتالى ال؟أحداث, التي تظهر من خلال التحقيق الصحفي. إن الموضوع الأساسي الذي يشكل مادة الرواية هو التعذيب الوحشي الذي تمارسه أجهزة الشرطة تجاه الطبقات الاجتماعية المسحوقة أو الأقليات العرقية المهمشة. وقد استطاع الكاتب بفعل خياله الروائي العجيب أن يحول المعلومات أو الأحداث من واقعها الاجتماعي الموضوعي إلى الواقع الروائي الذي أبرز فيه شخصيات مهمة: الصحافي فيرمينو, الشاب الذي يحاول أن تكون له شخصيته وأسلوبه, والمحامي, فرناندو دملو سكيرا, الذي لا أحد يعرفه باسمه والجميع يعرفونه بلقبه, لوتون, الفوضوي, الميتافيزيقي الدارس للفلسفة الألمانية, وريث الأرستقراطية البرتغالية السابقة, الخائن لطبقته وموروثها الفكري, المنتمي للمسحوقين والباحث عن خلاصهم. إن هم لوتون الأساسي هو العمل ضد الخضوع للقواعد, التي أرستها الأرستقراطية الأوروبية, ضد الاستبداد, وضد الاستسلام للاستبداد, بل وملاحقته بكل السبل الفاضحة والمعرية وهي وسائل الإعلام في هذه الحالة, لإخراج القضية من يد القوى المعادية للديمقراطية. لقد استطاع المؤلف أن يفرض نفسه كواحد من أهم الكتاب الإيطاليين بين أبناء جيله كما استطاع أن يحقق حضوراً عالمياً في عالم الرواية.


تـحميل الكتـاب





العنوان : ذاكرة الجسد
المؤلّف : أحلام مستغانمي
ذاكرة الجسد ، رواية من تأليف الكاتبة الجزائرية أحلام مستغانمي ، وهي حائزة على جائزة نجيب محفوظ للعام 1997. صدرت سنة 1993 في بيروت. بلغت طبعاتها حتى فبراير 2004 19 طبعة. بيع منها حتى الآن أكثر من 300000 نسخة (عدا النسخ المقرصنة).

اعتبرها النقّاد أهم عمل روائي صدر في العالم العربي خلال العشر سنوات الأخيرة، وبسبب نجاحاتها أثيرت حولها الزوابع مما جعلها الرواية الأشهر والأكثر إثارة للجدل. ظلّت لعدة سنوات الرواية الاكثر مبيعاً حسب إحصائيات معارض الكتاب العربية (معرض بيروت – عمّان- سوريا- تونس- الشارقة). صدرت عن الرواية ما لا يحصى من الدراسات والأطروحات الجامعيّة عبر العالم العربي في جامعات الأردن، سوريا، الجزائر، تونس، المغرب، مرسيليا، والبحرين.
اعتمدت للتدريس في عدة جامعات في العالم العربي وأوروبا منها: جامعة السوربون، جامعة ليون، و(إيكس ان بروفنس) و(مون بوليه)، الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت، الجامعة اليسوعية، كلّيّة الترجمة، والجامعة العربية بيروت. كما اعتدمت في البرنامج الدراسي لعدة ثانويات ومعاهد لبنانية. كانت نصوصها ضمن مواد إمتحانات الباكلوريا في لبنان لسنة ‏2003‏‏.
قال عن هذه الرواية نزار قباني "دوّختني. وأنا نادراً ما أدوخ أمام رواية من الروايات"
في حضور الوجدان تتألق معاني أحلام مستغانمي، وفي ذاكرة الجسد تتوج حضورها، حروفاً كلمات عبارات تتقاطر في حفل الغناء الروحي. موسيقاه الوطن المنبعث برغم الجراحات... مليون شهيد وثورة ومجاهد، وجزائر الثكلى بأبنائها تنبعث زوابع وعواصف الشوق والحنين في قلب خالد الرسام الذي امتشق الريشة بعد أن هوت يده التي حملت السلاح يوماً، والريشة والسلاح سيّان، كلاهما ريشة تعزف على أوتار الوطن. ففي فرنسا وعندما كان يرسم ما تراه عيناه، جسر ميرابو ونهر السين، وجد أن ما يرسمه هو جسراً آخر ووادياً آخر لمدينة أخرى هي قسنطينة، فأدرك لحظتها أنه في كل حال لا يرسم ما نسكنه، وإنما ما يسكننا. 


تـحميل الكتـاب


المفال منقول للاستفادة منه علميا
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]



العنوان بالعربية : الكونت دراكولا
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Dracula
المؤلّف : برام ستوكر Bram Stocker
لقد استوحى المؤلف قصته من قراءاته عن أمير يدعى دراكولا, ودراكولا هذا كان حاكماً لبلد كانت تدعى ترانسلفانيا. كان هذا في القرن الخامس عشر, أما اليوم فترانسلفانيا هي جزء من رومانيا لكنها لا تحمل نفس التسمية. كان الأمير دراكولا رجلاً شديد القسوة, يقتل الناس بطرق رهيبة, بيد أن أشدها بشاعة كانت حين يلقيهم على أوتاد حادة مثبتة على الأرض. جرت أحداث هذه القصة في زمن كان الناس يؤمنون فيه بوجود مصاصي الدماء, وبفكرة أنهم لا يموتون, بل يستريحون في النهار ويتجولون ليلاً, فيهاجمون الناس ويشربون دماءهم, وبالتالي فإن الضحايا يصبحون مصاصي دماء لا يموتون كغيرهم لا بل ويهاجمون أناساً آخرين ويشربون دمائهم أيضاً, وبذلك فإن انتشار مصاصي الدماء يتزايد في العالم أكثر فأكثر.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية :[/u] الرجل الخفيّ
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) : The Invisible Man
المؤلّف : هيربت جورج ويلز Herbet George Weills
بساط الريح، ومصباح علاء الدين واكسير الشباب وحجر الفلاسفة وطاقية الإخفاء.. جميعها افكار خيالية ولدت في الشرق قبل الغرب ونُسجت حولها قصص لم يصل منها الا القليل! وطاقية الإخفاء بالذات استعارها الغرب كثيراً وطورها بما يتناسب مع الروح العلمية لهذا العصر..
.. وكانت الفكرة القديمة تدور حول اكتشاف طاقية سحرية (اواي وسيلة مشابهة) تتيح لمن يلبسها الاختفاء عن انظار البشر. ثم اتى الاديب الانجليزي هربرت ويلز وطورها لاول مرة في روايته الرجل الخفي عام 1897(..ويمكن القول ان هذه الرواية شكلت اول حلقة حديثة في سلسلة روايات وافلام ومسلسلات تدور حول نفس الموضوع - بل وتحت نفس العنوان)!! 


التـــرجـــمة الـــعربية
------------------
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية :[/u] رحلة إلى مركز الأرض
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) : Voyage au centre de la Terre
المؤلّف : جول فيرن Jules Verne
إحدى أهم روايات الخيال العلمي، من أعظم كتاب هذا المجال ألا و هو "جول فيرن" الذي تنبأ باختراع الغواصات و الصواريخ و الصعود إلى القمر بل و وضع مخططات دقيقة لذلك
تبدأ القصة البروفيسور ليدن بروك عندما كان يقرأ أحد الكتب القديمة الايسلندية المترجمة من قبل (ارني ساكنسيم) وفجأة يجد ورقة مصنوعه من جلد الحيوان كتبها آرنى ساكنسيم مكتوب عليها برموز (الرونز)او الأبجدية الايسلندية القديمة فيحاول ان يعرف سر هذه الكتابات الي ان يكتشف مساعده وابن اخية اكسل سر هذه الكتابات ويجد ان مكتوب فيها(اذهب الي جبال سنيفلز قبل نهاية شهر يونيو فيسقط ظل جبل اسكتاريس علي أحد الفوهات البركانية لجبل سنيفلز انزل فيه وسوف تصل في النهاية الي مركز الارض .. انا فعلت ذلك ......آرنى ساكنيسم) فيذهبون الي هناك وتدور القصة ويجدون حيوانات ما قبل التاريخ مثل الديناصورات


التـــرجـــمة الـــعربية
------------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)





العنوان بالعربية :[/u] المحاكمة
العنوان الأصلي (بالألمانية) : Der Proce&szlig;
المؤلّف : فرانتز كافكا Franz Kafka
تظهر جلياً في هذه الرواية آثار الهزيمة النفسية و الطابع المتشائم الذي يميز "كافكا" و الذي اشتهر بالأدب الكابوسي و هو نوع من الأدب ينظر إلى الحياة نظرة سوداء متشائمة، 
لقد نجح كافكا، قبل ماكس فيبر وبقية الفلاسفة، في أن يقبض على هذا العالم التي تنتهشه البيروقراطية والبيروقراطيون كما روحها التي تقنن كل شيء طاردة بذلك فرادة الكائن البشري. كان كافكا يشعر أيضا، بتغير العالم من حوله، كما بتحول علاقتنا بالزمن والوجود حيث يتبدل كل شيء ليصبح فخا نقع فيه من دون خلاص. من هنا نجد أنه وفي كل المجالات التي تتطرق إليها، كان أثر ما أضافه كافكا أثرا رهيبا، كبيرا، وهذا ما أعطاه هذه القيمة الأدبية الكبيرة. 



التـــرجـــمة الـــعربية
------------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الألمانية)






العنوان بالعربية :[/u] أغاني غجرية
العنوان الأصلي (بالاسبانية) : Canci&oacute;n de jinete
المؤلّف : فريديريكو لوركا Federico Garc&iacute;a Lorca
أهم ديوان شعري للشاعر الإسباني "لوركا"
لوركا.. سيد الكلمة الحلوة الوادعة المضمّخة بألف عطر من عطور غرناطة، سيد الكلمة الصافية المتألقة المعافاة، المقطوفة من حدائق الأندلس النابضة بألف لون ولون، لوركا صانع الحب والنور واللهب والحلم والسراب، الشهيد الذي تضمه إسبانيا بأجفانها المُقرّحة، لوركا هذا يطل على القارئ من خلال رائعته الإسكافية العجيبة، يظل بأسلوبه حزيناً كوجه القمر على هضاب سييرا نيفادا، صلباً ككل أحرار الدنيا الذين هيأتهم أقدارهم لصنع مصير الإنسان، مرحاً كفراشة الربيع، ثبت الجنان المزركشة الملونة بالأساطير، جميلاً كحمل صغير طاهر، هائم أبداً في أكوان فسيحة من الرؤى والشرود والخضرة.


التـــرجـــمة الـــعربية
------------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الإسبانية)






العنوان بالعربية : ديفيد كوبرفيلد
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :David Copperfield
المؤلّف : تشارلز ديكنز Charles Dickens
في هذا العمل يصوّر تشارلز دينكز تجارب طفولته، بتعديل طفيف، في روايته الخالدة، "ديفيد كوبرفيلد"، الذي تحدث فيها عن نفسه ولكن باسم جديد اسم "إدوارد" هذا الرمز الذي جسد فيه عذابه ومعاناته ليس مع الفقر ولكن مع رموز جديدة جسدت القوة والسيطرة والبطش، فمع زوج أمه الجديد ذاق مرارة الحياة وآلامها، هذا الرجل وأخته استطاعا بفضل شخصيتهما القوية أن تجعلا أمه على والدته صاحبة الشخصية الضعيفة التي تسوقها الكلمات المعسلة تقوم بما يريدان. ولكن هل لهذه المعاناة أن تدوم؟ وهل سيد "إدوارد" ملاذاً يلجأ إليه من عذابه من بيت والدته؟ هذا ما سيقرأه الناشئ من هذه القصة المزدوجة اللغة "الإنكليزية والعربية" والتي استطاع فيها "شارل ويكنز" أن يسلط الضوء على الحالة الاجتماعية التي سادت الحياة في لندن في أواسط القرن التاسع عشر.


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)







العنوان بالعربية : أوليفر تويست
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Oliver Twist
المؤلّف : تشارلز ديكنز Charles Dickens
"أرجوك، يا سيدي، أريد مزيداً من حساء!" كذلك قال أوليفر تويست وهو يبسط يديه بالطبق. ومن أجل هذه الجريمة المنكرة طُرد أوليفر من الملجأ الذي وُلِد فيه. ودُفع إلى دَفّان يعلمه صناعة دفن الموتى ويستغله أبشع استغلال. ما دفع أوليفر لأن يفرّ إلى لندن حيث قاده حظه النكد إلى وكر عصبة لصوص رهيبة... وحيث جرت حوادث ومفاجآت تقشعر لهولها الأبدان. 



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : آمال عظيمة
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Great Expectations
المؤلّف : تشارلز ديكنز Charles Dickens
كتبت آمال عظيمة بينما كانت حياة ديكنز نفسه لا تكاد تكون مثالية: فقد كان يعمل على الانفصال عن زوجته. مع هذا فهي حياة متألقة تماماً. إن هذا الكتاب مشابه لرواية دافيد كوبرفيلد في أنها قصة ولد يكبر. ويرويها الشخصية المركزية نفسه، الذي اسمه بيب، ويأخذ ديكنز القارئ إلى عقل الولد مباشرة، ونحن نعيش في أحداث واكتشافات حياته معه. فقد بيب والديه فتربيه أخته وزوجها وهو حداد يأخذ بيب ليعمل كمتدرب مهني لديه ويعمله مهنته، تتغير حظوظ الولد فجأة يزود بالمال من قبل محسن خفي ويصبح قادراً على التحرك في لندن ليتلقى تعليماً ويعيش كسيد ماجد. لكن آمال بيب العظيمة لا تسفر عما كان قد أمل فيه حين يكتشف ذات يوم اكتشافاً مدهشاً.
هذه قصة إثارة وخطر، مغامرة وجريمة قتل، لكن أعظمها الاكتشاف الذاتي الذي يعيد به بيب التفكير متألماً بالقيم التي بنى عليها حياته. سيستمتع القارئ بلقاء التنوع الواسع للشخوص- الغنية والغريبة الآنسة هافيشام، وجو جاريجري الأمين والشفوق، واستيلا الجميلة عديمة القلب. وشخوص كثيرة أخرى يشكل تأثيرها حياة بيب بطرق عميقة وغامضة. 



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : أوراق العشب
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Leaves of Grass
المؤلّف : والت ويتمان Walt Whitman
ديوان يجمع أهم قصائد الشاعر الأمريكي "والت ويتمان".
تعرض" والت ويتمان "إلى تشويهين كبيرين ما يزالان ذوي تأثير ونفوذ: كان التشويه الأول: يأخذ بأفكار ويتمان مركزاً عليها، منطلقاً منها، لمهاجمة الشاعر، دون تأكيد ظاهر على جماليات "أوراق العشب"، الأثر الشعري الوحيد لويتمان. يتبدى التشويه المذكور في كتابات أمريكية وأوروبية حاولت أن تضع الشاعر في منزلة النبي أو المتصوف حيناً، وفي منزلة الشاذ حيناً، مستفيدة من شواهد في شعره ومشاهد من حياته. أما التشويه الثاني: فكان يحاول الاهتمام بجماليات "أوراق العشب"، مستبعداً أفكار ويتمان، ويتبدى هذا واضحاً في نظرة ت س. إليوت إلى شعر ويتمان، فقد رأى أن من غير الخسارة أن نرى أفكار ويتمان تتساقط عن أشعاره. بينما رأى جيمس ميللر أن في أفكار ويتمان التي ضمتها قصائده تأسيساً لعلم النفس الفرويدي...مثلاً. لكن هذين التشويهين لم يكونا سوى بعض مظاهر النفوذ الذي تمتع به ويتمان في الشعر الأمريكي والأوروبي. لقد اعترف إليوت (في مقدمة لكتاب-أزراباوند: قصائد مختارة-) بأنه كان عليه( أن يتغلب على كراهيته لشكل شعره، كراهيته لمضمونه، حتى يستطيع قراءته). إن التدفق هو السمة الرئيسية لقصائد ويتمان، الطويلة بخاصة.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]



العنوان بالعربية : وداعاً أيها السلاح
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :A Farewell to Arms
المؤلّف : إرنست هيمنغواي Ernest Hemingway
كان يقاوم الوقوع في الحب، فقد كانت تشغله الحرب، لكنه وقع في حبها، ولم يعد يبالي بالحرب، وبالعالم، ما دامت هي معه، لقد ودع عالماً مضطرماً بالحرب، ليدخل عالماً مضطرماً بنار الحب الرفيع، عالماً يستطيع أحد تصويره كما صورة همنغواي صاحب "الشيخ والبحر" و" لا تزال الشمس تشرق" و"جيل ما بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى" و"روميو وجوليت الجديدة".
إن "وداع للسلاح" ليست "ملحمة غرام" ولا "روميو وجوليت الجديدة" فحسب، إنها فوق ذلك تطرح قضية الحرب والسلم على بساط المناقشة، وتصور فلسفة همنغواي في الحياة والموت، تلك الفلسفة التي تقول بأن الإنسان لم يخلق ليقهر... وتقول بأنه الفائز... وتقول بأن الفائز في الحب لا ينال شيئاً! إن وداع للسلاح "باعتراف النقاد، أعظم ما كتب همنغواي، وقد صرح هو نفسه قبيل وفاته بأنه أعاد كتابة صفحة واحدة في صفحاتها الأخيرة ثماني وثلاثين مرة.


**الـترجمة العربية **
جزء1 - جزء2 - جزء3 - جزء4
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)







العنوان بالعربية : العجوز و البحر
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :The Old Man and the Sea
المؤلّف : إرنست هيمنغواي Ernest Hemingway
"العجوز والبحر" رواية عالمية دونها "آرنست همنغواي" وقصّ فيها تفاصيل مغامرة طريفة متبعة حدثت مع صياد "عجوز" استطاع بفضل خبرته الطويلة أن يصطاد سمكة كبيرة فاقت بحجمها كل ما كان الصيادون قد اصطادوه خلال فترة عملهم في البحر العظيم وذلك رغم معداتهم المتطورة وزوارقهم الحديثة، وهو برغم قدم زورقه وصغيره وكبر سنه قد استطاع أن يحقق حلمه ويتفوق على زملائه الصيادين الآخرين، كما استطاع أن يخرج السمكة الغريبة من أنياب سماك القرش الذين وجدوا فيها طعاماً شهياً لذيذاً.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : توم سوير
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Tom Sawyer
المؤلّف : مارك توين Mark Twain
يعتبر "مارك توين" الكتاب الفكاهي الأميركي من أعظم كتاب أميركا الساخرين، الناقدين للمجتمع، وإن كان نقده أقرب إلى الهدم منه إلى البناء، دوّن "مارك" العديد من الكتب العالمية الهامة، التي ساق فيها تفاصيل مغامرات ناشئ استطاع بحشريته وولعه بالمغامرة والاستكشاف أن يصل إلى الثروة وهو يافع بعد. وفي كتابه "توم سوبر" كتب "مارك توين" كتابه "مغامرات توم سوبر" فيه قال الكاتب الحقيقة حقيقته هو شقاوته وكبرياءه، وحبه للعب والمغامرة، في قصته صور كرهه للمدرسة، وهربه منها ليسبح في النهر.
هذا الأمر الذي أثار غضب العمة بوللي... وتنتهي القصة عندما يعثر توم وصديقه "هاكليري فين" بطل قصة مارك توين الثانية "مغامرات هاكليري فين" على المال الذي خبأه اللصوص في كهف، ومعه اصبحوا أغنياء جداً. فقد نال كل واحد منهم ستة آلاف دولار، كلها قطع ذهبية، وهذا ما سيفتح لهم مجالاً للعيش بأسلوب جديد وحياة جديدة. 



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : مغامرات هاكلبيري فن
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
المؤلّف : مارك توين Mark Twain
في هذا الكتاب "مغامرات هاكليري ين" يتابع مارك توين الكاتب الفكاهي الأمريكي سرده للمغامرة التي بدأت أحداثها من قصة "توم سوبر" وفيه يدون تفاصيل قصة الصراع على المال هذا الصراع الذي نشأ بين "هاكليري" الولد اللطيف الذي يبحث مع أصدقاءه على المغامرة وبين والده الرجل العجوز الذي يريد الحصول على أموال ولده طمعاً في تبذيرها في شرب الخمر.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : توم جونز
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Tom Jones
المؤلّف : هنري فيلدنغ Henry Fielding
"بعد غياب دام ثلاثة أشهر في لندن، عاد السيد أولووثي إلى منزله في وقت متأخر في إحدى الأمسيات. وبعد أن تناول طعام العشاء مع أخته، توجه إلى غرفة نومه فقد كان متعباً جداً، وبعد تلاوة صلواته جذب أغطية السرير وكان على وشك الاستلقاء على فراشه عندما رأى طفلاً رضيعاً يتمدد نائماً بين الأغطية "يا للمسكين الصغير". تمتم السيد أولووثي ثم راح يقرع الجرس منادياً مديرة المنزل التي لم تكن دهشتها أقل من دهشته عندما رأت الصبيّ" لم يكن ذاك اصبيّ سوى توم جونز التي تدور هذه القصة حوله. إنها قصة من روائع الأدب العالمي



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : موبي ديك
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Moby-Dick
المؤلّف : هرمان ملفل Herman Melville
"فصاح أخاب: "أجل ثب وثبتك الأخيرة نحو الشمس يا موبي ديك! دنت ساعتك ودنا من يدي الرمح الذي سيرديك! انزلوا جميعاً إلا واحداً في المقدمة. القوارب! تأهبوا!" أغفل البحارة استخدام سلالم الحبال المملة عند القلوع وانزلقوا هابطين على ظهر السفينة كأنهم وجوم الشهب، عن طريق الدعائم الخلفية المتفرقة وحبال الأعلام، بينما أنزل آخاب من مرقبه في انطلاق أقل وسرعة أكثر. ولما أن بلغ قاربه، وهو قارب احتياطي أعدّ بعد ظهر اليوم الفائت، صاح: "أنزلوا القوارب، السفينة في عهدتك يا سيد أستار بك، ابق متحاشياً للقوارب ولكن كن قريباً منها. انزلوا قواربكم جميعاً. وكأنما أراد موبي ديك أن يلقى رعباً في قلوب العصب الثلاث من الملاحين، إذ كان هذه المرة هو البادئ بالهجوم فقد استعدوا وتقدم نحوهم.."
"موبي ديك" رائعة الأدب العالمي، استهوت القراء على اختلاف مستوياتهم. اعتبرها البعض موسوعة دقيقة لصيد الحوت، ونظر البعض إليها على أنها رواية لمغامرة بحرية، فيما رأى فيها آخرون رموزاً لمعاناة إنسانية متعددة الجوانب، عميقة الدلالة، من زاوية أخرى، فإن موبي ديك رواية لا يحكي صراع الإنسان مع الطبيعة فحسب، بل هي تحكي عن صراع الإنسان ضد الطبيعة من خلال شخصية أخاب الذي هو سجين فرديته ورهين ذاتيته، في سعيه اللاهث للتسيد على الكون وتتصيب ذاته نظيراً للحقيقة ومثيلاً للمطلق.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]



العنوان : طبائع الاستبداد و مصارع الاستعباد
المؤلّف : عبد الرحمن الكواكبي
هذا بحث كتبه عبد الرحمن الكواكبي في موضوع الاستبداد مستعرضاً طبائعه وما ينطوي عليه من سلبيات تؤدي إلى خوف المستبد وإلى الاستيلاء الجبن على رغبته إلى جانب انعكاسات الاستبداد على جميع منامي الحياة الإنسانية بما فيه الدين والعلم والمجد والمال والأخلاق والترقي والتربية والعمران ومن خلال التساؤلات يشرح من هم أعوان المستبد وهل يمكن أن يتحمل الإنسان ذلك الاستبداد وبالتالي كيف يكون الخلاص منه وها هو البديل عنه.


تـحميل الكتـاب





العنوان الكامل بالعربية : أصل الأنواع/ نشأة الانواع الحيّة عن طريق الانتقاء الطبيعي - أو الاحتفاظ بالاعراق المفضلة في اثناء الكفاح من اجل الحياة
العنوان الأصلي (انجليزية) : On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection, or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life
المؤلّف : تشارلز داروين Charles Darwin
عدد الصفحات : 866 صفحة
كتاب أحدث صخبًا لم يتوقف .. إن أبحاث داروين في جزر (جالاباجوس) جعلته يصل لنظرية التطور والارتقاء وهي نظرية معقدة مفادها أن جميع الكائنات الحيّة تطوّرت من نفس الخليّة الأحادية النواة.. لكنه تلقى هجومًا شديدًا وإهانات لا بأس بها . وهنا يلعب (هكسلي) مع (داروين) ذات الدور الذي لعبه (هالي) مع (نيوتن).. إنه الخطيب المفوه حاضر الحجة الذي يدافع عنه وسط المحافل
صل الأنواع كتاب من تأليف داروين صدر عام 1859 يعتبر أحد الأعمال المؤثرة في العلم الحديث وإحدى ركائز علم الأحياء التطوري. اعتبرت نظرية داروين، بتلاوينها المختلفة، من احجار الزاوية في العقلانية الاوروبية. لم يتردد توماس كون، في كتابه «بنية الثورات العلمية» (جامعة شيكاغو - 1962) في اعتبار ما فعله داروين أنموذجاً لما تكونه الثورة العلمية، بمعنى انها النظرية العلمية التي لا تبقى مجرد تطور تقني، بل يبلغ من قوتها وجرأتها ان تضع منهجاً جديداً في التفكير، بحيث تغيّر جذرياً من المفاهيم الاساسية، وكذلك طرق التفكير، التي سبقتها. ووضعها على قدم المساواة مع الثورة التي احدثتها نظريات السير اسحاق نيوتن، عند نشره كتاب «المبادئ الاساسية للفلسفة الطبيعية»، والتي وضعت حداً لسيطرة مقولات الفيلسوف الفرنسي رينيه ديكارت وثنائياتها.
وفي العام 1996، اعتبر عالم الاناسة الاميركي فرانك سولووي ان داروين يفوق اهمية ألبرت اينشتاين, وان نظرية الاول عن علاقة الانسان مع الطبيعة احدثت هزة في عمق نظرة الانسان الى هويته، وطريقة تفكيره في الطبيعة والكون، فيما انحصر الاثر الاساسي لنظرية النسبية، التي وضعها اينشتاين، في المجال العلمي، ولم تغيّر في عمق نظرة الانسان لهويته الكونية. وقارن اثر نظرية داروين وجرأتها، بالاثر الذي احدثته المقولات الجريئة لعالم الفلك كوبرنيكوس (الارض تدور حول الشمس وحول نفسها)، التي اطاحت بصورة نهائية فلسفة ارسطو ونظرياته عن الطبيعة والكون، وتقاطعت مع الانشقاق الذي قاده القس مارتن لوثر عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وباباواتها!

الترجمة الـــعربية
النص الأصــلي (باللغة الانجليزية)





[IMG]http://img376.imageshack****/img376/4136/marxbc7.jpg[/IMG]
العنوان بالعربية : رأس المال
العنوان الأصلي (ألمانية) : Das Kapital
المؤلّف : كارل ماركس Karl Marx

الكتاب الصعب المعقد الذي أدى لأهم انشقاق عقائدي في العالم وأدى لحرب باردة طالت نحو قرن، وأدى لأشهر ثورات القرن العشرين .. لقد تحولت لفظة (ماركسية) إلى لفظة لها ذات قوة الدين .. هذا كتاب غني عن التعريف وإن كان قليلون جدًا قد قرءوه كاملاً..
ن عالم الطبيعيات، لكي يقف على طرائق الطبيعة، إما أن يدرس الظاهرات حين تعرض ذاتها في أبلغ أشكالها وأقلها تشوشاً مجالات الفوضى والخلل، أو أنه يجري تجاربه في شروط تؤمن انتظام سيرها ما أمكن. من هنا فإن ماركس في كتابه هذا يدرس أسلوب الإنتاج الرأسمالي، وعلاقات الإنتاج والتبادل المطابقة لها. وهو يقول بأن إنجلتره بالنسبة له هي المكان التقليدي (الكلاسيكي) لهذا الإنتاج، لهذا السبب هو يستعير من هذه البلاد الأحداث والأمثلة الأساسية المستخدمة بمثابة صور توضح تطور نظرياته. وإلى هذا فالأمر لا يتعلق بالنور، الكامل تقريباً، للمنازعات الاجتماعية التي تولجها القوانين الطبيعية للإنتاج الرأسمالي؛ ولكنه يتعلق بهذه القوانين نفسها وبالاتجاهات التي تظهر وتتحقق بحتمية فولاذية. وبالنسبة لماركس إن البلد الأكثر تطوراً في الصناعة من شأنه أن يبين لتلك البلاد التي تتبعه على صعيد الصناعة، صورة لمستقبلها الخاص.
وفي هذا الكتاب سوف يكون الفصل الأول وبخاصة القسم الذي يتضمن تحليل البضاعة، على شيء من الصعوبة على الأفهام، أما فيما يختص بتحليل جوهر القيمة وتحليل كميتها، فقد جهد المؤلف، كما يذكر، لجعل عرضها واضحاً قدر المستطاع، يسهل بلوغه على جميع القراء.
إذن، فقراءة هذا الكتاب لن تصعب على القارئ، باستثناء ما يختص بشكل القيمة، والمؤلف تيوجه طبعاً إلى قراءة يديروا أن يتعلموا شيئاً جديداً، ويريدون بالتالي التفكر بأنفسهم. وهذه لمحة عن أهم المحاور التي عالجها كارل ماركس في الأقسام الثلاثة في كتابه هذا في مجال نقد الاقتصاد السياسي لرأس المال: القسم الأول: نمو الإنتاج الرأسمالي، البضاعة والنقد، البضاعة، في المبادلات، النقد أو دورة البضائع. القسم الثاني: تحول المال إلى رأس مال: الصيغة العامة لرأس المال، تناقضات الصيغة العامة لرأس المال، شراء قوة العمل وبيعها. القسم الثالث: إنتاج القيمة الزائدة المطلقة: إنتاج القيمة الاستعمالية وإنتاج القيمة الزائدة، رأس المال الثابت ورأس المال المتغير، معدل القيمة الزائدة، نهار العمل.

[size="4"]
مقتطفات من الكتاب

الــترجمة الــعربية الكاملة
المجلّد الأوّل -- المجلّد الثّاني -- المجلّد الثالث -- المجلّد الرّابع

موجز كتاب رأس المال (تأليف فريديريك أنجلز)

-----------------------------------

الترجمة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الألمانية)





[IMG]http://img218.imageshack****/img218/1162/124282ts3.gif[/IMG]
العنوان بالعربية : تفسير الأحلام
العنوان الأصلي (ألمانية) : Die Traumdeutung
المؤلّف : سيجموند فرويد Sigmund Freud
هذا هو "كتاب تفسير الأحلام" بين يدينا.. إنه كتاب له شهرة وأهمية كبيرة فى عالم النفس فضلاً عن شهره ومكانة مؤلفه بين علماء علم النفس .. إنه "سيجموند فرويد" العالم الذى وضع من النظريات ما كان له وحوله العديد من الجدل والتاثير فى مسار علم النفس. كتابه هذا نجده يتناول المؤلفات فى مشكلات الأحلام والمنهج فى تفسيرها.. ويتناول أيضا الحلم كتحقيق لرغبة ما ثم التشويه الذى يلحق بالأحلام يدرس كذلك عمل الحلم وسيكولوجية عمليات الحلم.. وبالطبع لا يمكن تجاهل الجانب او العامل الجنسى فى آراءه ونظرياته والتى تظهر جلية فى تفسيراته للأحلام وفيما يتعلق بها.


الــترجمة الـــعربية

الــترجمة الانجليزية

النص الأصلي (باللغة الألمانية)







العنوان بالعربية : مقالة حول النظرية النسبية العامّة و الخاصة
العنوان الأصلي (ألمانية) : Kosmologische Betrachtungen zur allgemeinen Relativit&auml;tstheorie
المؤلّف : ألبرت أينشتاين Albert Einstein
النظرية التي هزت العالم والتي لم يفهمها الكثيرون لكن لديهم فكرة عامة عما تعنيه 
في عام 1916 نشر اينشتاين بحثه عن نظرية النسبية العامة وكان يمثل هذا البحث عشر سنوات قضاها في التفكير الشديد، استطاع آينشتاين بومضة عبقرية أن يكتشف علاقات الكون الأساسية ويربطها ببعض، فالمكان ذو ثلاثة أبعاد: طول وعرض وارتفاع، ولكن الزمن هو بعد رابع، إلا أننا لا نستطيع تصوره بسبب طبيعة تركيب عقولنا، والمركب ( الزمان - المكان ) مرتبط بدوره مع السرعة، وأعظم سرعة في هذا الوجود هي سرعة الضوء، فآينشتاين اعتبر أنه لاشيء ثابت في هذا الوجود إلا سرعة الضوء، وسرعة الضوء فقط، وبذلك مسح في أول ضربة نظرية الأثير القديمة، وأعطى التعليل الراسخ للتجربة التي قام بها عالمان جليلان هما (ميكلسون ومورلي) أجرياها بكل دقة من أجل قياس سرعة الضوء في كل الاتجاهات، وهكذا فالضوء ينتشر وبسرعة ثابتة، ومهما كانت سرعة حركة المصدر، وتبين أن سرعة الضوء رهيبة، حيث بلغت (300) ألف كم / ثانية، فلا غرابة إذاً إذا اعتبر ديكارت أن سرعة الضوء غير متناهية، أو فشل غاليلو في قياس سرعته، لأنه كان كمن يقيس الكرة الأرضية بالشبر!! وهكذا فالضوء يلف الكرة الأرضية سبع مرات ونصف خلال ثانية واحدة، ولا غرابة أن نتحدث مع من هم في أقصى الأرض بنفس اللحظة، كما يصل ضوء القمر في ثانية وثلث فقط، في حين أن ضوء الشمس يغمر الأرض بعد انطلاقه بثماني دقائق.


الــــترجمة الـــعربية (مبسّطة)
الترجمة الانجليزية 
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الألمانية)






العنوان بالعربية : كفـاحي
العنوان الأصلي (ألمانية) : Mein Kampf
المؤلّف : أدولف هتلر Adolf Hitler
عدد الصفحات : 246 صفحة
كتاب غني عن التعريف يمثل خطة هتلر المجنونة التي نفذها حرفيًا .. هذا الكتاب كتبه هو وفي السجن وقد اعترف ساسة أوروبا بأنهم كانوا حمقى لأنهم لم يقرءوه أو لم يقرءوه بجدية .. إنه خليط مجنون من الطموح والاستراتيجية والعنصرية والتاريخ والتنبؤ .. هذا الكتاب كلف العالم ملايين القتلى .. 
ترادفت شخصية السلطة في زعامة هتلر بنوع حقيقي من التأليه، بالعودة إلى إحياء أشكال قديمة جداً لسلطة الملوك-الآلهة. والزعيم-وفق هذا المنظور عالم بكل شيء، وكل ما يقوله هو الحقيقة، وكل إرادة تصدر عنه هي بمثابة قانون للحزب والدولة. 
إن قراءة "كفاحي" لأدولف هتلر عبرة لمن يعتبر عن الدكتاتور السياسي التوتاليتاري (الشمولي) الذي يحكم ويتحكم بعكس السياسي-الحكيم الذي يحكم بالحكمة بمنأى عن شوائب ومثالب العنصرية، والعرقية، ومنطق سيادة الأقوى وحق القوة لا قوة الحق والعدالة والخير العام. 


التـــرجمة الـــعربية الكـاملة
- رابط آخر


الــترجمة الانجليزية

النص الأصلي (باللغة الألمانية)




العنوان بالعربية : هكذا تكلم زرادشت
العنوان الأصلي (بالألمانية) :Thus Sprake Zarathustra
المؤلّف : فريديرك نيتشه Friedrich Nietzsche
يعتبر كتاب (هكذا تكلم زرادشت) من أهم أعمال الكاتب والفيلسوف الألماني الشهير (فريدريك نيتشه) وهو بالتأكيد من أكثر الكتب شعبية وإثارة للجدل.
فرغم أن هذا الكتاب لقد كتب بأسلوب بسيط قريب إلى قلوب القراء إلا أن عمق التفكير الفلسفي وشمولية القضايا التي يناقشها جعلت منه عملاً جديراً بالقراءة المتعمقة.
لقد صاغ نيتشه أفكاره الفلسفية في قالب ملحمي وبلغة شعرية حرصت المترجمة السيدة ريما علاء الدين إلى إظهار جمالياتها ودقة معانيها لإخراج هذا العمل في طبعة عربية متميزة.
قدم نيتشه في كتابه (هكذا تكلم زرادشت) مقاربة للفضائل الإنسانية كما يراها إلا أنه أخذ عليه تمجيده للقوة حيث يعد نيتشه من أوائل من صاغوا نظرية الرجل الخارق أو (السوبرمان) إذا جاز التعبير.
هذا الكتاب يفيد شرائح واسعة من القراء ويعتبر من الكتب التي لا غنى عنها لأي مكتبة.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الألمانية)[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]



العنوان بالعربية : آلام فيرتر
العنوان الأصلي (بالألمانية) :Die Leiden des jungen Werther
المؤلّف : يوهان جوته Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
شحذ جوته كل عبقريته ونصاعة بيانه، لتصوير بطل روايته الأول، فجمّع فيه مزيجاً من الخصال والطبائع والميول المؤتكفة والمختلفة، فإذا هو نسيج وحده، لا يكاد يشبهه واحد من أبطال الروايات المعاصرة. لكنه مع ذلك، نموذج عجيب للبطل الرومنطيقي الذي جسد أهم ملمح من ملامح المذهب الرومنطيقي، أو وحدة المتناقضات في إطار من النزعة المثالية، المقدسة للحرية في شتى ميادينها العاطفية والعقائدية والفكرية.
فمسار الأحداث وتتابعها في الرواية يصدعان القارئ ويسدان عليه منافذ الراحة والاسترخاء لشدة التأزم التصاعد باستمرار، وإحكام السدود أمام فرص الخلاص البهيج الذي يتوهمه القارئ لهذا البطل الذي خلق ليكون قربان كل المتيمين في الحبّ، المحترقين في أتونه أعظم احتراق.
لم يكن سلوك فرتر في الرواية التي تحمل اسمه، طفرة قصصية خطرت ببال مؤلفها، بل هو أصل في تفكير جوته ونزوعه الوجودي، وأصداء لما عاناه من تجارب الحبّ المتعاقب مع عدد كبير من النساء، في مراحل عمره المختلفة.
على ضوء ذلك يمكن القول بأن القراءة المتأنية التي أولادها الدارس لقصة آلام فرتر، واستحقاره للتجربة الشعورية والوجودية التي اعترت مؤلفها، وتأمله لآفاق الفكر والسلوك في حياة جوته، هي وحدها الكفيلة برسم دقائقها ولطائفها التي ترتعش بين السطور وخلف الظلال، متدفقة في أودية الرواية وهضابها وسفوحها بلا توقف، وكلما أعيدت القراءة، انكشف للدارس ملامح أخرى وخطوط جديدة لم تكن بائنة من قبل، واتسعت دائرة التأمل والاطلاع لتشمل سائر الشخصيات والمحطات.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الألمانية)






العنوان بالعربية : الصخب و العنف
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :The Sound and the Fury
المؤلّف : ويليام فولكنر William Faulkner
خلق "فوكنر" في أعماله الروائية أسطورة بعيدة الأصول، منتشرة الفروع، تضيف إلى كل رواية يكتبها تفصيلاً جديداً واتساعاً جديداً، وكان رائده في إيجاد هذه الأسطورة الخلافة أن يصور ما يدعوه الامريكيون (الجنوب): وهو يتألف من الولايات التي انتعشت على زراعة القطن واستخدمت الزنوج رقيقاً إلى أن اندلعت نيران الحرب الأهلية بين الشمال والجنوب، فخسر الجنوب الحرب، والغي الرق، وغزا الشمال الجنوب بوسائل شتى وتغيرت معالم الحياة فيه.
لقد أراد فوكنر من خلال روايته "الصخب والعنف" مجابهة مشكلة الشر ويتفحصها من كل جانب، لكي يرى فعلها في حياة الإنسان. و"الصخب والعنف" هي أول رواية نشرها فوكنر عن قصة الجنوب هذه وقد كانت كتابه الخامس الذي التفت إليه النقاد ورأوا فيه رواية رائعة البناء، والأسلوب سماها البعض "رواية الروائيين".
غير أن القارئ يحتاج في تذوقها وتخطي صعوبتها إلى حساسية فنية مرهفة. وأناة شديدة. فكان الكتاب نصراً أدبياً لصاحبه، الرواية قصة أخوة ثلاثة هم "كونتن"، و"جاسن" و"بنجامين أو بنجي" وأختهم "كانوس أو كادي" وأبنتها "كونتن" (وسميت باسم خالها بعد انتحاره). وقد كتبت على شكل سمفونية في أربعة أقسام، كل قسم من الأقسام الثلاثة يرويه أحد الأخوة بالدور، كل على طريقته، والقسم الأخير يرويه المؤلف. إن أسرة كمبسن هذه تحاول التمسك بالتقاليد الارستقراطية عبثاً، وهنا يبرز الرمز الذي سيطر على أسطورة فوكنر الجنوب وتسرب نوازع الشمال المادية والآلية إليه مما أدى إلى سقوطه في هذا المستنقع الذي جرده من مثاليته وأخلاقيته التي احتفى بهما فوكنر دائماً ودعا دائماً إليهما. ونجاح فوكنر في إبراز تلك المسائل يبرز من خلال نجاحه في تصوير ما أصاب من غايته، وغايته هي أن يصور انحلال أسرة كمبسن، ضمن إطار الانحلال العام في "الجنوب". وكان عليه أن يحمل من ذلك شيئاً فنياً مؤثراً، وهذا بالضبط ما نجح في إنجازه.



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)







العنوان بالعربية : ذهب مع الريح
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Gone with The Wind
المؤلّف : مارغريت ميتشل Margaret Mitchell
سلخت مرغريت في كتابة هذه القصة المستفيضة ست سنوات كاملة أو أكثر قليلاً، جعلت بؤرتها قصة حب بين شخصيتين مغامرتين صلبتي العود من الرجال والنساء هما "سكارلت أوهارا" و"ريت بتلر"، وأدارت حول هذا الحب المضطرم المعقد أحداث الفترة التاريخية والاجتماعية مستعينة بعدد كبير من الشخصيات النابضة بالحياة في البيئة التي عاشت فيها سكارلت. وقصة غراميات سكارلت أوهارا ليست هي المقصودة في المقام الأول، بل المقصود هو ما نسج حول هذه الغراميات من جو الحرب الأهلية بين الشمال والجنوب وتأثيرها في حياة الناس وأحوالهم من جميع الوجوه على نحو مجسّم لا تحيط به كتب التاريخ القائمة على المنهج العلمي الجاف وحده.
"ذهب مع الريح" أجل.. ان ما حدث قبل قرنين لا وجود له اليوم، كما هو الحال بالنسبة الى جميع الجنوبيين. الأمس.. لقد ذهب بالفعل.. كما تذبل أوراق الشجر وتذهب مع الريح.. لكنّ هذا العمل الوحيد الذي أذاع شهرة مرغريت ميتشل سيبقي اسمها في آذان الناس أمداً طويلاً.



** الترجمة العربية **
جزء1 - جزء2
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : مزرعة الحيوانات
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :Animal Farm
المؤلّف : جورج أرويل George Orwell
ذه القصة السياسية للكاتب الإنكليزي المعروف في عالم الصحافة باسم (جورج أورول) نشرت قبل نحو خمسين سنة في إنكلترة، ثم ترجمت إلى مختلف اللغات الحية في العالم وما زالت تعتبر من أكثر القصص السياسية رواجاً في تراث الفكر السياسي العالمي. القصة تعرض صورة حية للحياة في مجتمع يقع تحت سيطرة نظام شمولي مستبد يستأثر بالحكم والتفكير واتخاذ القرار.
وفيها أظهر "جورج أورويل" عداءه ورفضه للاستبداد في جميع أشكاله، كما أظهر فيه قلقه من الحرية الفردية. هذه الحرية التي يمكن وبحسب قوله أن تتحول إلى سلاح ذو حدين في مواجهة حاملها. وقد تجلى شجبه الخاضع لنسق واحد في قصته الوهمية هذه التي دونها عام 1945 وفيها أعطى الحيوانات مكانتها بين الكائنات، وأحدهم بالقوة والسيطرة على مزرعة كاملة أصبحوا هم المسيطرين عليها بعد أن طردهم مالكها الإنسان الذي هو رمز الخيانة والطمع والاستبداد بالنسبة إليهم، فهم الآخرون النامون في شؤون المزرعة ولكن هل للسيطرة والحقد والطمع أن تسيطر على نفوس الحيوانات في المزرعة وهل هذا الداء هو مرض يصيب الجميع بمجرد إمساكه لكرسي القيادة أم لا؟



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : اللؤلؤة
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :The Pearl
المؤلّف : جون شتاينبك John Steinbeck
أعظم و أشهر روايات الأديب الحائز على جائزة نوبل "جون شتاينبك"
"في المدينة كانو يتناقلون قصة اللؤلؤة العظيمة .كيف وجدت ,و كيف فقدت ثانية .كانوا يروون حكاية كينو ,صياد اللؤلؤ ,و زوجته جوانا و طفله كوواتيتو .و بما أن القصة تروى على هذا المنوال عادة , فقد حفرت جذوراً عميقة في عقل كل إنسان في المدينة .و بما أن الجميع كانوا يعيدون حبك القصص التي سكنت قلوب الناس ,فقد كانت هناك أشياء جيدة و أخرى سيئة , و أشياء سوداء و بيضاء ,إنها أشياء طيبة و شيطانية ,ولا شيء بين بين ,كما في كل زمان و مكان .و إذا كانت هذه الحكاية تنضح بالمثل ,فقد يأخذ منها كل واحد مغزى أخلاقياً خاصاً به ,ويعيد قراءة حياته الخاصة ,انطلاقاً منها ,قالوا في البلدة أن....."



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)






العنوان بالعربية : البيت و العالم
العنوان الأصلي (بالهندية) :(غوري باير) ঘরে বাইরে 
المؤلّف : طاغور Tagore
هاهي رائعة "البيت و العالم" التي تفيض شاعرية و رقّة، لشاعر و فيلسوف الهند العظيم "طاغور" الذي يعد الآسيوي الوحيد الحائز على جائزة نوبل للآداب
كان طاغور الشاعر الإنسان المنافح عن الإنسان في كل مكان بذوب قلبه وعصارة ذهنه ، لا يعرف في دفاعه حدودا ولا سدودا ، ولا يفرق في تقديره للإنسان بين جنس وجنس ولا بين لون ولون ولا بين دين ودين . كان يرى الإنسان قدسيا لأنه الصورة التي تتجلى فيها قدرة الله القادر وعظمة الخالق على الأرض - كان يحب الإنسان - أي إنسان - ويقدس حقه ويجهد في سبيله 


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]




العنوان بالعربية : قصة تجاربي مع الحقيقة
العنوان الأصلي (بالهندية) :(ساتيانا برايوغو آثفا آتماكاتا) પ્રયોગો અથવા આત્મકથા 
المؤلّف : المهاتما غاندي Ghandi
يقول غاندي "ليس عندي ما أعلمه للعالم، فالحقيقة واللاعنف موجودان منذ بداية الأزمنة "تواضع لا يقدر عليه إلا قلائل". وهو هذا التواضع، إضافة إلى الصدق مع الذات والفلسفة المتكاملة التي عاشها غاندي يوماً بيوم، ما جعله يبقى، لاثنين وثلاثين عاماً من النضال، رمز وحدة الأمة الهندية، ومثالاً للسياسيين في آن. وهو ما يجعل الشعب الهندي يمنحه لقب "مهاتما" أي "الروح العظمى" وفي هذا الكتاب ، نقرأ بعضاً من فلسفة غاندي في سيرة حياته. وفي كل فكرة، نقترب من نظرته إلى العالم، والحياة، والسياسة، والسلوك الفردي والجماعي، كما نعيش هذه الحالة الفريدة من التناغم الكامل بين الكون والعناصر والإنسان.


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية






العنوان بالعربية : سيّد الخواتم
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية) :The Lord of The Rings 
المؤلّف : تولكين Tolkien
سيد الخواتم رواية ملحمية صعبة التصنيف ؛ فقد يصنفها البعض رواية خيالية او "فانتازيا ملحمية " ؛وربما يراها البعض الآخر تتبع تصنيف "الرومانسية البطولية "؛ فضلا عن تصنيفها كرواية حربية احيانا ؛ او تاريخ افتراضى فى احيان اخرى .
ويجدر بالذكر ان الرواية تتصاعد حرارة احداثها وتزداد جدية ابطالها ؛اذا تتراوح بين البداية اللطيفة الإقرب لقصص الإطفال فى فصولها الأولى ؛ والأحداث الجلل وتحديد المصائر المأساوى والطابع الملحمى الشكسبيرى احيانا عبر الأجزاء من الثانى إلى السادس .
ويرجع هذا إلى ظروف كتابة الرواية نفسها ؛ اذ بدأها تولكين امتداد لرواية أقرب لأدب الاطفال هى "الهوبيت " ثم وحسب تعبيره ؛ كبرت منه وتحولت رغما عنه إلى ملحمة بطولية .


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية






العنوان بالعربية : الجحيم
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :L'Infer 
المؤلّف : هنري باربوس Henri Barbusse
يعتبر كولن ولسن بطل رواية "الجحيم" لهنري باربوس مثلاً على اللامنتمي النموذجي في الأدب الحديث، ويروي أن هذا البطل يلجأ إلى غرفته في الفندق ليغلق بابها ويعيش ليراقب الآخرين من ثقب الباب، وتنطلق أفكاره بصورة غامضة عن حب قديم وما فيه من ملاذ جسدية، إلى الموت "وهو أهم الأفكار أطلاقا"، ويراقب من مكانه الغرفة التالية من ثقب في الجدار ليرى امرأة تتعرى فتلهب جسمه بسياط الشهوة. إنه يرى أكثر وأعمق مما يجب، وهو لا يرى إلا الفوضى".
والحق أن باربوس يريد أن يقنعنا بأن اللامنتمي إنسان لا يستطيع الحياة في عالم البرجوازيين المريح المنعزل أو قبول ما يراه ويلمسه في الواقع، لأن البرجوازي يرى العالم مكاناً منظماً تنظيماً جوهرياً وتمنعه دقائق حياته اليومية من الاهتمام بعنصر القلق المرعب الذي يحيط به. أما اللامنتمي فإنه لا يرى العالم معقولاً ولا منظماً، ويقذف بمعانيه الفوضوية في وجه دعة البرجوازي وهو يحس الكآبة العميقة ويشعر بأن الحقيقة يجب أن تقال مهما كلف الأمر، وإلا فلن يكون الإصلاح ممكناً...


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية







العنوان بالعربية : الغثيان
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :La Nausée 
المؤلّف : جول بول سارتر Jean-Paul Sartre
"إنني ذاهب. وأنا أحسّني مبهماً: إنني لا أجرؤ على اتخاذ قرار. لو كنت واثقاً من أن لي موهبة... ولكني أبداً-أبداً لم أكتب شيئاً من هذا القبيل، كتبت مقالات تاريخية، نعم، رغم أنها ... أريد كتاباً، رواية وسيكون ثمة أناس يقرأون هذه الرواية ويقولون: "أن انطوان روكنتان هو الذي كتبها، لقد كان شخصياً أحمر الشعر يتسكع في المقاهي"، وسيفكرون في حياتي كما أفكر في حياة تلك الزنجية: كشيء ثمين ونصف أسطوري.
كتاب بالطبع، لن يكون ذلك أولاً إلا عملاً مضجراً ومتعباً، ولن يمنعني من أن أكذب، ولا أحس أني كائن، ولكن لا بد أن تأتي لحظة يصبح فيها الكتاب مكتوباً، ويصبح فلسفي، وأظن أن شيئاً من نوره سيسقط على ماضي...
هذه الدفاتر، عثر عليها بين أوراق "انطوان روكنتان" وتنشر على هذه الصفحات دون إجراء أي تعديل عليها، أو تبديل فيها. والصفحات الأولى جاءت بلا تاريخ، ولكن كل شيء يوحي بأنها سابقة ببضعة أسابيع على اليوميات، فهي قد كتبت، على أبعد تقدير، حوالي مطلع كانون الثاني 1932، في هذه الفترة، كان "انطوان وكنتان"، بعد أن قام برحلة إلى أوروبا الوسطى، وأفريقيا الشمالية، والشرق الأقصى، قد استقر منذ ثلاثة أعوام في "بوفيل" لينجز فيها تحقيقاته التاريخية عن المركيز "دو رولبون".


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية








العنوان بالعربية : زوربا اليوناني
العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية) :Αλέξης Ζορμπάς
المؤلّف : نيكوس كازانتزاكيس Nikos Kazantzakis
على أحد شواطئ كريت، يلتقي رجلان لاستثمار منجم للينيت. ويحاول أحدهما، وهو الراوي، أن يفرَّ من عالم المعرفة المحموم المخيِّب. وقد التقى رفيقاً هو الماسيدوني الكسي زوربا، وهو إنسان مدهش، مغامر، سندباد بري، فعهد إليه في إدارة الأعمال. وسرعان ما انعقدت أواصر صداقة عميقة بين ذلك المتحضِّر الممتلئة نفسه بالفلسفة الشرقية، وهذا المتوحِّش الرائع الذي تقوده غرائز قوية، والذي يعيش الحياة بكل امتلائها وزخمها، ويحب الطبيعة والمرأة، ويروي مغامراته الغرامية بحيوية نادرة المثال، وينطق بالحكمة أروع مما ينطق بها فيلسوف. 
وقد انتهى استثمار المنجم بإخفاق، ولكن القصة التي يعيشها القارئ مع هذين البطلين والأبطال الآخرين، ولا سيما تلك المرأة المغامرة التي وقعت في غرام زوربا، تظلُّ إحدى الروائع الكبرى في الأدب الحديث. وقد أخرجت حديثاً في فيلم ممتاز تولى دور زوربا فيه الممثل أنطوني كوين، إلى جانب ايرين باباس التي مثلت دور تلك الأرملة التي ضحت بنفسها لمجد القرية. 
رواية مدهشة ستظل في طليعة الروايات العالمية، لقد عبر الروائي عن نفسه في هذه الرواية، لقد نهل مادته من الأساطير القديمة أو من الفولكلور الحالي لبلاده، فكانت روايته محل إعجاب الجميع دون تمييز، فكانت إحدى الروائع العالمية ولم تزل، ولذا فقد أخرجت في فيلم حمل اسم "زوربا".



الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)








العنوان بالعربية : مائة عام من العزلة
العنوان الأصلي (بالإسبانية) :Cien a&ntilde;os de soledad
المؤلّف : غابرييل غارسيا ماركيز Gabriel Garc&iacute;a M&aacute;rquez
تمثل هذه الرواية التي حازت على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1982 إحدى الشوامخ في الفن الروائي الغربي قديمه وحديثه وقد برز مؤلفها كواحد من أهم أعلام الأدب اللاتيني المعاصر. في هذه الرواية يمتد الزمان ليتقلص ضمن أوراقها وسطورها حيث يحكي غارسيا ماركيز حكاية لأسرة أوريليانو على مدار عشرة عقود من الزمان، ململماً هذا الزمان باقتدار وبراعة بالغين بما فيه من غرائب الأحداث وخوارق الوقائع ودخائل المشاعر ودقائق التحليلات وعظائم المفاجآت، أتى بها لتروي قصة هذه الأسرة التي كانت الغواية هي القاسم المشترك في حياتها نساءً ورجالاً حتى امتدت لعنتها إلى آخر سليل منهم.


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية






العنوان بالعربية : الحب في زمن الكوليرا
العنوان الأصلي (بالإسبانية) :El amor en los tiempos del c&oacute;lera
المؤلّف : غابرييل غارسيا ماركيز Gabriel Garc&iacute;a M&aacute;rquez
غابرييل غارسيا ماركيز روائي مبدع، ذاع صيته بعد نشره لرائعته "مائة عام من العزلة والتي نبهت العالم إليه ككاتب متميز (ترجمت إلى 32 لغة بينها العربية)، لا بل فجرت اهتماماً استثنائياً بأدب أميركا اللاتينية ككل، وعلى أثر ذلك، حاز في العام 1982 على جائزة نوبل للأدب، ذلك لرواياته وقصصه حيث يتدفق الواقعي والغرائبي في غنى" معقد لعالم شعري يعكس حياة ونزاعات محيط بأكمله، كما جاء من شهادة الأكاديمية السويدية، ولذا يكون الفائز بجائزة رقم 79، وأول كولومبي ينالها، ورابع أميركي لاتيني بعد ميسترال واستورباس، ونيرودا، فغابرييل غارسيا ماركيز، يستمد من المخيلة الكثير ليشحن به كتاباته، وبذلك يحقق تآلفاً منسجماً لعالم يطفو فوق المواقع، إنما جذوره متأصلة فيه ويغتني بنُسُغه، إنه يعتمد الخيال أو المخيلة وسيلة كبرى في الحياة والكتابة وهو يقول في أكثر من مناسبة: "الخيال في تهيئة الواقع ليصبح فناً" ويقول أيضاً "الغرائبي يأخذني ولا يبقي من الواقع إلا أرض القصة".
وفي روايته الحب في زمن الكوليرا يبقى غارسيا ماركيز مأخوذاً بكل تلابيبه بفكرة الحب ويبقى خياله محلقاً في سماءاته، فالفكرة الثابتة في ثناياها أنها رواية حب وفي هذا يقول ماركيز "أن هذا الحب في كل زمان وفي كل مكان، ولكنه يشتد كثافة، كلما اقترب من الموت". في هذا المناخ تبقى معالجة هذه الفكرة مدعاة للتأمل في ظل الخيال.


الـترجمة الـعربية
Password : tipsclub
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية






العنوان بالعربية : الخيميائي
العنوان الأصلي (بالإسبانية) :O Alquimista
المؤلّف : باولو كويلهو Paulo Coelho
الخيميائي رواية للكاتب باولو كويلهو. نشرت في البرازيل عام 1988. و هي الثانية للكاتب و تعتبر الأبرز بين رواياته. رواية تغوص في أعماق النفس البشرية، تدعو الرواية القارىء إلى ملاحقة أحلامه. وتدور أحداثها بين كل من أسبانيا و المغرب و مصر. تتلخص الفكرة لهذه الرواية في مقولة قالها أحد شخصياتها : " إذا رغبت في شئ ، فان العالم كله يطاوعك لتحقيق رغبتك ".
راع أندلسي اسمه " سانتياغو " ، مضى في البحث عن حلمه المتمثل بكنز مدفون قرب أهرامات مصر . بدأت رحلته من أسبانيا عندما التقى الملك "ملكي صادق" الذي أخبره عن الكنز. عبر مضيق جبل طارق ، مارا بالمغرب ، حتى بلغ مصر و كانت تواجهه طوال الرحلة إشارات غيبية. و في طريقه للعثور على كنزه الحلم، أحداث كثيرة تقع، كل حدث منها استحال عقبة تكاد تمنعه من متابعة رحلته، إلى أن يجد الوسيلة التي تساعده على تجاوز هذه العقبة. يسلب مرتين، يعمل في متجر للبلور، يرافق رجلا انجليزيا ( يريد أن يصبح خيميائياً ) ، يبحث عن أسطورته الشخصية، يشهد حروبا تدور رحاها بين القبائل ، إلى أن يلتقي " الخيميائي " عارف الأسرار العظيمة الذي يحثه على المضي نحو كنزه. في الوقت نفسه يلتقي " فاطمة " حبه الكبير. يقول سانتياغو إلى فاطمة و هى (== إن كثبان الرمال في الصحراء تتغير بفعل الرياح أما الصحراء تبقى كما هى هكذا يكون حبنا)، فيعتمل في داخله صراع بين البقاء إلى جانب حبيبته، و متابعة الرحلة بحثا عن الكنز. أرى ان هذه الرواية بمثابة الدليل الروحي الذي يدل الانسان للوصول لمبتغاه في هذه الحياة ، فلا شيء يحدث في هذه الدنيا مصادفة انما هو دليل او إشارة كما اسماها الخيميائي اذا اخذها الانسان بجد وفعل فكره في سبب حدوثها فسوف تساعده على ايجاد دربه لتحقيق امنياته في الحياة ولكن الكثير منا تمر عليه هذه الاشارات مرور عابر على اساس انها صدفة ليس الا,كما ان الاصرار والتصميم على فعل امر ما يعتمد على المثابرة وعدم اليأس كلص الرواية الذي تعلم منه المتصوف حسن ، كما ان الرواية تعكس فكرة الحب من أول نظرة من خلال تخاطب لغة العيون "سانتياغو و فاطمة" .كما ان رواية الخيميائي تعطيك فرصة سياحية تجول من خلالها وتتعرف على بعض معالم وعادات وتقاليد شعوب اسبانيا والمغرب ومصر وبعض من أسرار وجمال وخطورة الصحراء.اااا


الـترجمة الـعربية
-----------------
الترجمة الانجليزية


[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 



العنوان : أولاد حارتنا
المؤلّف : نجيب محفوظ
تعتبر هذه الرواية من أشهر روايات نجيب محفوظ وأكثرها إشكالية إذ يعالج المؤلف من خلال السيرورة الروائية والشخصيات مشاكل الإنسان الباحث عن مكان وهدف له في المجتمع والحياة. ويسجل محفوظ مع هذه الرواية نهاية مرحلة مراهقة الرواية في مصر، أو ربما في العالم العربي كله، ودخول الرواية العربية مرحلة الرشد. وقد نوهت الأكاديمية السويدية بها عندما منحت الأديب نجيب محفوظ جائزة نوبل للآداب في العام 1988.


تـحميل الكتـاب




العنوان : حول العالم في 200 يوم
المؤلّف : أنيس منصور
الطبعة الثانية عشر في رحلة العمر لأنيس منصور.. بعد أن نفدت طبعاته كلها وسجلت أرقاماً قياسية في التوزيع.. وبعد أن حاز جائزة الدولة.
يقول طه حسين في مقدمة الطبعة الثالثة لهذا الكتاب: "هذا كتاب ممتع حقاً: تقرؤه، فلا تنقص متعتك، بل تزيد كلما تقدمت في قراءته".
ويقول محمود تيمور في مقدمة الطبعة "التاسعة": كاتب الرحلات الناجح هو الذي تتوفر له ألمعية الملاحظة، ورهافة الفطنة، وسرعة الالتقاط والقدرة على استبانة الملامح والمعالم وبخاصة ما يدق منها على النظرة العابرة، وما يتصل منها بالعادات والسلوك والأوضاع الاجتماعية التي لا تخلو من غرابة.. وكل هذه المؤهلات تستجمع للأستاذ أنيس منصور..
والكتاب هو رحلة أنيس منصور حول العالم التي استغرقت 200 يوم، وظلت حديث الملايين بين العالم العربي ونقلتها الصحف العالمية ووكالات الأنباء... إذ كانت أطول وأروع رحلة في تاريخ الصحافة العربية، كما كانت أول دورة كاملة يقوم بها صحفي حول العالم!
فمن القاهرة إلى الهند، والسلام، والأفاعي، والمحبة، وعبادة الأبقار، إلى مقبرة غاندي عند ملتقى البحور الثلاثة.. إلى بيت عرابي باشا في (كاندي)، إلى إندونيسيا وتحضير الأرواح بالسلة... إلى جزيرة الهنود العارية.. إلى أستراليا قارة الصحة والكانجرو والمال والمستقبل.. إلى الفيليبين التي ترقص نهاراً لكل السائحين.. إلى هونج كونج جزيرة الابتسام والفساتين المشقوقة.. إلى اليابان حيث اللؤلؤ والجيشا وكل شيء صغير.. إلى الجنة الحمراء في جزيرة "هاواي" حيث البراكين والأناناس وبنات الهولا في ظل القمر تحت أشجار جوز الهند.. إلى أمريكا نصف العالم الجديد، بلاد السيارات الفخمة والشوارع الجميلة والكواكب والسرعة والملايين من أصحاب الملايين. إلى أوربا نصف العالم المتحضر.
إلى جميع البلاد والبقاع.. تصاحب أنيس منصور وأنت نغرق في الضحك... مأخوذ من السخرية، مبهور بما يقدمه لك في كتاب العمر عن رحلة العمر، في كتاب هو من


تـحميل الكتـاب




العنوان : رأس مونتبيرو الضائع
المؤلّف : أنطونيو تابوكي Antonio Tabucchi
تعالج الرواية موضوعاً يحدث في البرتغال في المرحلة اللاحقة على الدكتاتورية, في مرحلة الديمقراطية, لكنها الديمقراطية التي ما تزال مؤسساتها بأيدي من يعتبرون أستمراراً للعهد السابق, سواء على صعيد العقلية التسلطية الموروثة عن العهد السابق أو على صعيد التفكير عند هؤلاء. لذلك نجد أن الهم الأساسي الذي تنطوي عليه الرواية هو الحرية والقمع, والصحافي يلعب دوراً مهماً في كشف الحقائق, تتالى ال؟أحداث, التي تظهر من خلال التحقيق الصحفي. إن الموضوع الأساسي الذي يشكل مادة الرواية هو التعذيب الوحشي الذي تمارسه أجهزة الشرطة تجاه الطبقات الاجتماعية المسحوقة أو الأقليات العرقية المهمشة. وقد استطاع الكاتب بفعل خياله الروائي العجيب أن يحول المعلومات أو الأحداث من واقعها الاجتماعي الموضوعي إلى الواقع الروائي الذي أبرز فيه شخصيات مهمة: الصحافي فيرمينو, الشاب الذي يحاول أن تكون له شخصيته وأسلوبه, والمحامي, فرناندو دملو سكيرا, الذي لا أحد يعرفه باسمه والجميع يعرفونه بلقبه, لوتون, الفوضوي, الميتافيزيقي الدارس للفلسفة الألمانية, وريث الأرستقراطية البرتغالية السابقة, الخائن لطبقته وموروثها الفكري, المنتمي للمسحوقين والباحث عن خلاصهم. إن هم لوتون الأساسي هو العمل ضد الخضوع للقواعد, التي أرستها الأرستقراطية الأوروبية, ضد الاستبداد, وضد الاستسلام للاستبداد, بل وملاحقته بكل السبل الفاضحة والمعرية وهي وسائل الإعلام في هذه الحالة, لإخراج القضية من يد القوى المعادية للديمقراطية. لقد استطاع المؤلف أن يفرض نفسه كواحد من أهم الكتاب الإيطاليين بين أبناء جيله كما استطاع أن يحقق حضوراً عالمياً في عالم الرواية.


تـحميل الكتـاب





العنوان : ذاكرة الجسد
المؤلّف : أحلام مستغانمي
ذاكرة الجسد ، رواية من تأليف الكاتبة الجزائرية أحلام مستغانمي ، وهي حائزة على جائزة نجيب محفوظ للعام 1997. صدرت سنة 1993 في بيروت. بلغت طبعاتها حتى فبراير 2004 19 طبعة. بيع منها حتى الآن أكثر من 300000 نسخة (عدا النسخ المقرصنة).

اعتبرها النقّاد أهم عمل روائي صدر في العالم العربي خلال العشر سنوات الأخيرة، وبسبب نجاحاتها أثيرت حولها الزوابع مما جعلها الرواية الأشهر والأكثر إثارة للجدل. ظلّت لعدة سنوات الرواية الاكثر مبيعاً حسب إحصائيات معارض الكتاب العربية (معرض بيروت – عمّان- سوريا- تونس- الشارقة). صدرت عن الرواية ما لا يحصى من الدراسات والأطروحات الجامعيّة عبر العالم العربي في جامعات الأردن، سوريا، الجزائر، تونس، المغرب، مرسيليا، والبحرين.
اعتمدت للتدريس في عدة جامعات في العالم العربي وأوروبا منها: جامعة السوربون، جامعة ليون، و(إيكس ان بروفنس) و(مون بوليه)، الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت، الجامعة اليسوعية، كلّيّة الترجمة، والجامعة العربية بيروت. كما اعتدمت في البرنامج الدراسي لعدة ثانويات ومعاهد لبنانية. كانت نصوصها ضمن مواد إمتحانات الباكلوريا في لبنان لسنة ‏2003‏‏.
قال عن هذه الرواية نزار قباني "دوّختني. وأنا نادراً ما أدوخ أمام رواية من الروايات"
في حضور الوجدان تتألق معاني أحلام مستغانمي، وفي ذاكرة الجسد تتوج حضورها، حروفاً كلمات عبارات تتقاطر في حفل الغناء الروحي. موسيقاه الوطن المنبعث برغم الجراحات... مليون شهيد وثورة ومجاهد، وجزائر الثكلى بأبنائها تنبعث زوابع وعواصف الشوق والحنين في قلب خالد الرسام الذي امتشق الريشة بعد أن هوت يده التي حملت السلاح يوماً، والريشة والسلاح سيّان، كلاهما ريشة تعزف على أوتار الوطن. ففي فرنسا وعندما كان يرسم ما تراه عيناه، جسر ميرابو ونهر السين، وجد أن ما يرسمه هو جسراً آخر ووادياً آخر لمدينة أخرى هي قسنطينة، فأدرك لحظتها أنه في كل حال لا يرسم ما نسكنه، وإنما ما يسكننا. 


تـحميل الكتـاب



[/align]

----------


## mohamed

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## شاهيناز

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

